# 2017/2018 GDA Club Standings



## JoeBieber

[Wins-Draws-Losses]

SD Surf (4-0-0)
Del Sol (4-0-4)
LA Galaxy (3-1-0)
So Cal Blues (3-0-1)
Beach (3-1-4)
Legends (2-0-0)
LA Galaxy SD (2-1-1)
Slammers (1-1-2)
West Coast (1-0-3)
Eagles (0-1-3)
Pateadores (0-1-3)
LA Premier (0-0-2)
Albion (0-0-0)
Real So Cal (0-0-0)


September 6


----------



## allstarsoccer310

Surf boy really going out of his way. Do you also work for their rag Goal Nation?


----------



## SocalPapa

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Surf boy really going out of his way. Do you also work for their rag Goal Nation?


SD Surf has another reason to be proud right now.  2 of the top 10 goal scorers in Div. I women's soccer are SD Surf alums (both play for Stanford).


----------



## allstarsoccer310

If you are going to claim credit for Cat you are officially just dumb. 
Just dumb. 
Stop with the propanganda. Does Surf pay your guys to come in here and do this? Just asking because I am starting to find this pretty funny all the coaches and stuff like this. Keep it rolling!


----------



## allstarsoccer310

By the way enjoy the last of your geographically stangulated dominance due to ECNL. Hope it was a nice run


----------



## SocalPapa

allstarsoccer310 said:


> If you are going to claim credit for Cat you are officially just dumb.
> Just dumb.
> Stop with the propanganda. Does Surf pay your guys to come in here and do this? Just asking because I am starting to find this pretty funny all the coaches and stuff like this. Keep it rolling!


I have no affiliation with SD Surf other than watching my daughter play against their teams and in their tournaments.


----------



## SocalPapa

allstarsoccer310 said:


> If you are going to claim credit for Cat you are officially just dumb.


Macario was 12 when she joined SD Surf, wasn't she?  Presumably her club would have had some impact.


----------



## allstarsoccer310

Then you should fact check.
They didn't develop Cat and if you knew anything you would know that. 
Waste of my time man go discuss flight one schedules with the babies. I think for someone who doesn't know anything about Surf you try too hard? Maybe you work for Goal Nation.


----------



## Fact

SocalPapa said:


> I have no affiliation with SD Surf other than watching my daughter play against their teams and in their tournaments.


SocalPapa and JoeBieber just give it up.  Striker17=Allstarsocccer310 got us.  He knows that we are Illuminati card holding coaching parents of ECNL players at Surf that work for GoalNation.  Brilliant!


----------



## SocalPapa

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Then you should fact check.
> They didn't develop Cat and if you knew anything you would know that.
> Waste of my time man go discuss flight one schedules with the babies. I think for someone who doesn't know anything about Surf you try too hard? Maybe you work for Goal Nation.


Must have been frustrating searching through my posts trying to find proof of some sort of connection to SD Surf.  Sorry, there isn't any.  No connection to GoalNation either.  My connection is with Macario and Carusa.  My kid is their schoolmate.


----------



## JoeBieber

allstarsoccer310 said:


> If you are going to claim credit for Cat you are officially just dumb.
> Just dumb.
> Stop with the propanganda. Does Surf pay your guys to come in here and do this? Just asking because I am starting to find this pretty funny all the coaches and stuff like this. Keep it rolling!


http://goalnation.com/catarina-macario-best-forward-ever-san-diego-surf-sc/

Simple Google search. She joined Surf at age 12. Why do you have an axe to grind with Surf? And why do you think I'm with Surf/GoalNation? You sound like a crazy person.


----------



## outside!

JoeBieber said:


> http://goalnation.com/catarina-macario-best-forward-ever-san-diego-surf-sc/
> 
> Simple Google search. She joined Surf at age 12. Why do you have an axe to grind with Surf? And why do you think I'm with Surf/GoalNation? You sound like a crazy person.


Catarina's first club game in the US was on January 15, 2012 at Legend's cup when she guested with Surf's B team. We did not win that game against Legends and Catarina did not score, but everyone that was there remembers that game (when she took 3 touches through the their defense without the ball touching the ground and volleyed a hard shot, everyone seemed to notice). After the game, a couple of the Legends parents I know were asking about her. I still have pictures from that day. From everything I have heard she is a nice person. I am happy for her and wish her the best of luck. Since she spent so much time at Surf, they deserve some credit for her development but she already had the skills and IQ.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Catarina's first club game in the US was on January 15, 2012 at Legend's cup when she guested with Surf's B team. We did not win that game against Legends and Catarina did not score, but everyone that was there remembers that game (when she took 3 touches through the their defense without the ball touching the ground and volleyed a hard shot, everyone seemed to notice). After the game, a couple of the Legends parents I know were asking about her. I still have pictures from that day. From everything I have heard she is a nice person. I am happy for her and wish her the best of luck. Since she spent so much time at Surf, they deserve some credit for her development but she already had the skills and IQ.


I have to laugh at this because if Surf did nothing to develop her then at age 12 she should have been good enough to go straight to Stanford.  She is a sweet kid and a great player but let's see what she does in conference play.  No more poaching rebound goals and scoring 5 goals in 20 minutes against scrubs.

Surf did plenty to develop her ask Jose.


----------



## genesis

SocalPapa said:


> SD Surf has another reason to be proud right now. 2 of the top 10 goal scorers in Div. I women's soccer are SD Surf alums (both play for Stanford).


Taking credit for a kid's talent is pure insecurity.


----------



## genesis

MakeAPlay said:


> I have to laugh at this because if Surf did nothing to develop her then at age 12 she should have been good enough to go straight to Stanford. She is a sweet kid and a great player but let's see what she does in conference play. No more poaching rebound goals and scoring 5 goals in 20 minutes against scrubs.
> 
> Surf did plenty to develop her ask Jose.


Listen I know everyone here is an expert on the process but you accept this from me or not the stone cold fact remains that players develop themselves. If Surf or any club for that matter were responsible for developing these great players why weren't all the players on the team capable of playing at the same level?


----------



## Fact

outside! said:


> Catarina's first club game in the US was on January 15, 2012 at Legend's cup when she guested with Surf's B team. We did not win that game against Legends and Catarina did not score, but everyone that was there remembers that game (when she took 3 touches through the their defense without the ball touching the ground and volleyed a hard shot, everyone seemed to notice). After the game, a couple of the Legends parents I know were asking about her. I still have pictures from that day. From everything I have heard she is a nice person. I am happy for her and wish her the best of luck. Since she spent so much time at Surf, they deserve some credit for her development but she already had the skills and IQ.


It is easy to "develop" someone with rare ability and drive like Catarina had from a very young age.   Would she have developed just as well at West Coast or Blues? Probably unless a flying clipboard hit her head.  The really good coaches and clubs have longevity of players moving up in the ranks, not down as happens with most clubs as they recruit from the outside.


----------



## Soccersource

Go beach !!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> It is easy to "develop" someone with rare ability and drive like Catarina had from a very young age.   Would she have developed just as well at West Coast or Blues? Probably unless a flying clipboard hit her head.  The really good coaches and clubs have longevity of players moving up in the ranks, not down as happens with most clubs as they recruit from the outside.


You have no clue.  I'm sure you know her whole story.  You've probably had numerous conversations with her father about it.  Your player probably goes to Torrey Pines.  You probably even had a player that played with her.

Stop talking out of the side of your a$$ mitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

genesis said:


> Taking credit for a kid's talent is pure insecurity.


Have you ever asked her who she credits?


----------



## MakeAPlay

genesis said:


> Listen I know everyone here is an expert on the process but you accept this from me or not the stone cold fact remains that players develop themselves. If Surf or any club for that matter were responsible for developing these great players why weren't all the players on the team capable of playing at the same level?


Let me see.  Just like in anything some people have a higher aptitude than others.  It still doesn't mean that the ability doesn't have to be developed.  Why would Messi have gone to La Masia and moved to another country if he could have just developed himself?


----------



## SocalPapa

genesis said:


> Listen I know everyone here is an expert on the process but you accept this from me or not the stone cold fact remains that players develop themselves. If Surf or any club for that matter were responsible for developing these great players why weren't all the players on the team capable of playing at the same level?


I have to give you credit.  You used this same argument in opposing girls DA, so at least you are consistent. 

I'll just say this.  In the youth game it is relatively easy to score as a superior athlete.  You just dribble or run past the slower defender and knock the ball in against a defenseless keeper.  It takes training to learn how to beat a competent defense - e.g., how to make your runs and how to get a shot off with a defender or two in your face.


----------



## Real Deal

SocalPapa said:


> I have to give you credit.  You used this same argument in opposing girls DA, so at least you are consistent.
> 
> I'll just say this.  In the youth game it is relatively easy to score as a superior athlete.  You just dribble or run past the slower defender and knock the ball in against a defenseless keeper.  It takes training to learn how to beat a competent defense - e.g., how to make your runs and how to get a shot off with a defender or two in your face.


... And it requires even more training to know when it's a better idea to dish to off to the wide open player on the flank.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Have you ever asked her who she credits?


No need to even ask.  It's on her public Instagram post from when she committed to Stanford.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> No need to even ask.  It's on her public Instagram post from when she committed to Stanford.
> 
> View attachment 1406


Umm that's a mic drop....


----------



## JoeBieber

[Wins-Draws-Losses]

Legends (19-3-0) 2.7
So Cal Blues (13-0-3) 2.44
SD Surf (12-2-2) 2.375
LA Galaxy SD (16-5-2) 2.3
Slammers (13-1-6) 2.0
Beach (9-3-4) 1.87
Real So Cal (9-0-6) 1.8
LA Galaxy (7-4-4) 1.67
West Coast (9-3-11) 1.3
LA Premier (8-2-12) 1.18
Del Sol (7-1-12) 1.1
Eagles (1-4-13) .47
Albion (2-3-15) .45
Pateadores (1-2-12) .33

October 4th


----------



## SocalPapa

JoeBieber said:


> [Wins-Draws-Losses]
> 
> Legends (19-3-0) 2.7
> So Cal Blues (13-0-3) 2.44
> SD Surf (12-2-2) 2.375
> LA Galaxy SD (16-5-2) 2.3
> Slammers (13-1-6) 2.0
> Beach (9-3-4) 1.87
> Real So Cal (9-0-6) 1.8
> LA Galaxy (7-4-4) 1.67
> West Coast (9-3-11) 1.3
> LA Premier (8-2-12) 1.18
> Del Sol (7-1-12) 1.1
> Eagles (1-4-13) .47
> Albion (2-3-15) .45
> Pateadores (1-2-12) .33
> 
> October 4th


All games are intraleague, so the grand totals for wins and losses should logically match, but your summary shows 126 wins and 102 losses.  Not your fault @JoeBieber.  None of the wins/losses totals match for ANY of US Soccer's official standings (at least for the SW division): http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/ (GU15 currently shows 31 total wins but only 27 losses; GU16/17 shows 33/27; and GU18/19 shows 31/22.)

Why the heck can't US Soccer get something as simple as game results correct?  Kind of frustrating for a league that is supposed to be youth soccer's gold standard.  Or is it "super-uber-premier" standard?


----------



## JoeBieber

SocalPapa said:


> All games are intraleague, so the grand totals for wins and losses should logically match, but your summary shows 126 wins and 102 losses.  Not your fault @JoeBieber.  None of the wins/losses totals match for ANY of US Soccer's official standings (at least for the SW division): http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/ (GU15 currently shows 31 total wins but only 27 losses; GU16/17 shows 33/27; and GU18/19 shows 31/22.)
> 
> Why the heck can't US Soccer get something as simple as game results correct?  Kind of frustrating for a league that is supposed to be youth soccer's gold standard.  Or is it "super-uber-premier" standard?


The games vs the NorCal teams screw up the totals. Some of the teams have already had their NorCal matches, and some have not.


----------



## SocalPapa

JoeBieber said:


> The games vs the NorCal teams screw up the totals. Some of the teams have already had their NorCal matches, and some have not.


Ah thanks.  I missed that.  Please disregard my previous rant.    I guess that means the SW division is outperforming NW at all age levels so far.  

This is what I was working on when the W/L discrepancy popped up.  Here are the total goal differentials (excluding U14):

Legends FC +45
So Cal Blues Soccer Club +32
LAFC Slammers +26
LA Galaxy San Diego +24
Real So Cal +13
West Coast Futbol Club +13
San Diego Surf +11
Beach Futbol Club +11
Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club +4
LA Galaxy -1
SC del Sol -2
Pateadores -11
Eagles Soccer Club -23
Albion SC -37


----------



## JoeBieber

SocalPapa said:


> Ah thanks.  I missed that.  Please disregard my previous rant.    I guess that means the SW division is outperforming NW at all age levels so far.
> 
> This is what I was working on when the W/L discrepancy popped up.  Here are the total goal differentials (excluding U14):
> 
> Legends FC +45
> So Cal Blues Soccer Club +32
> LAFC Slammers +26
> LA Galaxy San Diego +24
> Real So Cal +13
> West Coast Futbol Club +13
> San Diego Surf +11
> Beach Futbol Club +11
> Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club +4
> LA Galaxy -1
> SC del Sol -2
> Pateadores -11
> Eagles Soccer Club -23
> Albion SC -37


Cool! Why exclude U14?


----------



## SocalPapa

JoeBieber said:


> Cool! Why exclude U14?


I didn't see a link to the standings/stats for that age group.  Is there one?

Here's another ranking, which is by goal differential per game:

So Cal Blues Soccer Club +2.67
Legends FC +2.65
LAFC Slammers +1.73
LA Galaxy San Diego +1.41
Real So Cal +1.08
San Diego Surf +.92
West Coast Futbol Club +.72
Beach Futbol Club +.33
Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club -.06
LA Galaxy -.18
SC del Sol -.73
Pateadores -1.36
Eagles Soccer Club -1.64
Albion SC -2.47

Blues sneaks up to the top with this ranking.  The only thing that is keeping Blues from being completely dominant appears to be its 16/17 team, which is not a surprise as it is made up mostly of 2002 players from a former SCDSL Flight 1 team (not that it's doing poorly, they are still 3-0-1).  The other two Blues teams are undefeated and untied and have been beating their opponents by an average of 3.6 goals per game!


----------



## outside!

Interesting that clubs that were ECNL and those that were not ECNL before the advent of GDA are somewhat evenly dispersed through the standings.


----------



## socalkdg

Pateadores (1-2-12) .33
Pateadores -11

Just a weird stat but seems like they lose by 1 goal every game?


----------



## SocalPapa

socalkdg said:


> Pateadores (1-2-12) .33
> Pateadores -11
> 
> Just a weird stat but seems like they lose by 1 goal every game?


Note that @JoeBieber's stats include U14 and mine only include the 3 oldest teams.  So the W-T-L totals for Pats that you would use to compare to my stats would be 1-2-8.  In those 11 games the Pats 3 oldest teams scored 12 and gave up 27 for a goal differential average of -1.36 per game.  

Your hunch was not far off base though.  Almost half the Pats's games (5) have been 1-goal losses.  Their specific results, as of today, are:

U15:  two 1-goal losses and two 3-goal losses
U16/17: three 1-goal losses and one 2-goal loss
U18/19: one 6-goal loss, two ties, and one 3-goal win

Also, in looking back at it just now, I realized I misstyped a few of the goal differentials in my post above.  The Pats' goal differential figure is actually -15.  The following is the corrected GD ranking:

Legends FC +45
So Cal Blues Soccer Club +32
LAFC Slammers +26
LA Galaxy San Diego +24
Real So Cal +13
West Coast Futbol Club +13
San Diego Surf +11
*Beach Futbol Club +4
*Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club -1
*LA Galaxy -2
*SC del Sol -11
*Pateadores -15
Eagles Soccer Club -23
Albion SC -37

*corrected


----------



## LA Galaxy SD - GK Dad

JoeBieber said:


> [Wins-Draws-Losses]
> 
> Legends (19-3-0) 2.7
> So Cal Blues (13-0-3) 2.44
> SD Surf (12-2-2) 2.375
> LA Galaxy SD (16-5-2) 2.3
> Slammers (13-1-6) 2.0
> Beach (9-3-4) 1.87
> Real So Cal (9-0-6) 1.8
> LA Galaxy (7-4-4) 1.67
> West Coast (9-3-11) 1.3
> LA Premier (8-2-12) 1.18
> Del Sol (7-1-12) 1.1
> Eagles (1-4-13) .47
> Albion (2-3-15) .45
> Pateadores (1-2-12) .33
> 
> October 4th


According to the USSDA website, the SoCal Blues U16/17 team had a loss last weekend.  A 0-2 defeat to LA Premier FC.  Here's the link:  http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/schedule.php?v=3&containerID=NDAwNTE4Mw==

Is that score an error on the USSDA website, or did they lose that game?  I only noticed this because we play LA Premier on Saturday and was looking at their game results.


----------



## casper

LA Galaxy SD - GK Dad said:


> According to the USSDA website, the SoCal Blues U16/17 team had a loss last weekend.  A 0-2 defeat to LA Premier FC.  Here's the link:  http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/schedule.php?v=3&containerID=NDAwNTE4Mw==
> 
> Is that score an error on the USSDA website, or did they lose that game?  I only noticed this because we play LA Premier on Saturday and was looking at their game results.


The score is correct on the USSDA website.


----------



## JoeBieber




----------



## Lambchop

JoeBieber said:


> The games vs the NorCal teams screw up the totals. Some of the teams have already had their NorCal matches, and some have not.


Also, who they play makes a difference.  Still wondering  who specifically set up the schedule.


----------



## smellycleats

Real Deal said:


> ... And it requires even more training to know when it's a better idea to dish to off to the wide open player on the flank.


Yes!!!


----------



## Striker17

So according to @Calikines and @casper many clubs are using gps technology with he “1/02 age group. 
I wonder how many clubs are using this little thing called science to actually improve sports performance versus their eyeball. 
Again Legends sets the bar. 
It’s a shame that no one else is getting that product


----------



## RiverArsenal

JoeBieber said:


> View attachment 1617


Anyone updating the club standing following this weekend?


----------



## RiverArsenal

RiverArsenal said:


> Anyone updating the club standing following this weekend?


Ya - can someone update?


----------



## JoeBieber




----------



## RiverArsenal

Has anyone calculated club standings adding 04s?


----------



## SocalPapa

RiverArsenal said:


> Has anyone calculated club standings adding 04s?


Here's all clubs nationally, including U14s and including all results (including showcase) as of today.  (Interestingly, all Burlingame matches are now recorded as forfeits, with a score of 0-3.)

*Rank  Club (W-T-L)  Points per game average* [3 per W, 1 per T]
1    NTH Tophat    (50-8-2)    2.63
2    Penn Fusion Soccer Academy    (39-4-10)    2.28
3    FC Dallas    (41-7-9)    2.28
4    Legends FC    (52-10-11)    2.27 
5    Solar Soccer Club    (39-10-8)    2.23
6    Crossfire Premier    (33-8-8)    2.18
7    Sky Blue - PDA    (42-7-12)    2.18
8    Real Colorado    (33-10-7)    2.18
9    New York City FC    (39-5-15)    2.07
10    San Diego Surf    (39-14-12)    2.02 
11    Michigan Hawks    (33-11-11)    2.00
12    NC Courage    (29-11-9)    2.00
13    Cincinnati Development Academy    (29-7-12)    1.96
14    FC Fury NY    (37-3-19)    1.93
15    LAFC Slammers    (38-7-18)    1.92 
16    Concorde Fire    (35-12-14)    1.92
17    FC Virginia    (37-5-19)    1.90
18    Beach Futbol Club    (42-10-21)    1.86 
19    Eclipse Select Soccer Club    (27-5-15)    1.83
20    So Cal Blues Soccer Club    (41-13-23)    1.77 
21    Boston Breakers Academy    (30-3-20)    1.75
22    Real So Cal    (40-8-25)    1.75 
23    LA Galaxy San Diego    (34-21-17)    1.71 
24    Nationals    (27-9-19)    1.64
25    Orlando Pride    (29-6-22)    1.63
26    SC del Sol    (33-13-23)    1.62 
27    Reign Academy    (25-11-17)    1.62
28    San Jose Earthquakes    (26-8-19)    1.62
29    Charlotte Soccer Academy    (25-10-18)    1.60
30    Lonestar SC Academy    (26-12-19)    1.58
31    La Roca Futbol Club    (22-10-17)    1.55
32    Midwest United FC    (25-10-20)    1.55
33    Lamorinda Soccer Club    (30-7-28)    1.49
34    Placer United SC    (29-8-28)    1.46
35    Oakwood Soccer Club    (25-5-26)    1.43
36    SPORTING Blue Valley    (19-7-19)    1.42
37    Indiana Fire Academy    (17-10-16)    1.42
38    West Coast Futbol Club    (28-11-30)    1.38 
39    LA Galaxy    (28-10-31)    1.36 
40    California Thorns FC    (22-11-24)    1.35
41    Weston FC    (22-6-28)    1.29
42    FC Stars    (21-7-28)    1.25
43    FC United Soccer Club    (15-7-21)    1.21
44    Colorado Rush    (17-8-25)    1.18
45    Portland Thorns FC    (16-9-24)    1.16
46    Dallas Texans    (20-6-31)    1.16
47    Eagles Soccer Club    (23-13-37)    1.12 
48    United Soccer Alliance    (15-10-24)    1.12
49    Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth    (20-6-35)    1.08
50    United Futbol Academy    (18-7-32)    1.07
51    Sockers FC    (11-12-20)    1.05
52    Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club    (20-9-40)    1.00 
53    Virginia Development Academy    (15-12-30)    1.00
54    Albion SC    (19-10-39)    0.99
55    Pateadores    (20-11-42)    0.97
56    Sky Blue - NYSC    (14-5-30)    0.96
57    Houston Dash    (17-13-37)    0.96
58    Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia    (14-14-33)    0.92
59    Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour    (13-7-37)    0.81
60    Boca United Football Club    (14-9-42)    0.78
61    PA Classics    (8-9-32)    0.67
62    IMG Academy    (12-3-46)    0.64
63    Shattuck - Saint Mary's    (6-10-32)    0.58
64    West Florida Flames    (8-8-41)    0.56
65    FC Kansas City    (8-1-36)    0.56
66    PSV Union Football Club    (8-10-49)    0.51
67    Long Island SC    (6-4-38)    0.46
68    Empire United    (3-4-40)    0.28
69    Burlingame Soccer Club    (0-0-56)    -


----------



## SocalPapa

More fun with pivot tables:

Here's the GDA results (including showcase games) through 2-27-18 for all 69 clubs.

I included game results (W-T-L), Points Per Game (PPG) (3 for win, 1 for tie) and Goal Differential (GD) for the club overall and for each team.  The figures in parentheses following the PPG and GD figures are the rankings compared to the other clubs.  For example, Beach's overall PPG of 1.98 ranks 15th out of the 69 teams.  (Pretty good.)

P.S. It looks like GDA is kicking out another club.  All the remaining games on FC Kansas City's schedule show as 0-3 forfeits.  When I did my stat analysis earlier they had the second worst goal differential (behind Burlingame).  So not a surprise they were the second to go.  Makes you wonder who might be next though.

*Albion SC (21-10-44) PPG: 0.97 (55) GD: -1.47 (58)*
U-14 (5-3-9) PPG: 1.06 (42) GD: -1.18 (47)
U-15 (9-6-6) PPG: 1.57 (30) GD: +0.05 (41)
U-16/17 (4-0-16) PPG: 0.6 (60) GD: -2.9 (64)
U-18/19 (3-1-13) PPG: 0.59 (62) GD: -1.94 (59)

*Beach Futbol Club (50-10-21) PPG: 1.98 (15) GD: +1.16 (18)*
U-14 (11-3-4) PPG: 2 (16) GD: +1.33 (19)
U-15 (15-4-2) PPG: 2.33 (5) GD: +1.62 (11)
U-16/17 (11-2-8) PPG: 1.67 (26) GD: +0.38 (31)
U-18/19 (13-1-7) PPG: 1.9 (22) GD: +1.33 (16)

*Boca United Football Club (17-9-43) PPG: 0.87 (60) GD: -1.67 (60)*
U-14 (2-4-9) PPG: 0.67 (56) GD: -2.27 (59)
U-15 (6-1-11) PPG: 1.06 (49) GD: -1.06 (53)
U-16/17 (5-1-12) PPG: 0.89 (51) GD: -1.11 (51)
U-18/19 (4-3-11) PPG: 0.83 (55) GD: -2.33 (63)

*Boston Breakers Academy (30-3-20) PPG: 1.75 (23) GD: +1.08 (19)*
U-14 (9-1-1) PPG: 2.55 (4) GD: +3 (5)
U-15 (3-2-9) PPG: 0.79 (58) GD: -0.36 (49)
U-16/17 (7-0-7) PPG: 1.5 (34) GD: +0.07 (36)
U-18/19 (11-0-3) PPG: 2.36 (8) GD: +2 (11)

*Burlingame Soccer Club (0-0-60) PPG: 0 (69) GD: -3 (66) [all games 0-3 forfeits]*
U-14 (0-0-15) PPG: 0 (67) GD: -3 (63)
U-15 (0-0-15) PPG: 0 (69) GD: -3 (65)
U-16/17 (0-0-15) PPG: 0 (69) GD: -3 (65)
U-18/19 (0-0-15) PPG: 0 (70) GD: -3 (67)
*
California Thorns FC (28-13-28) PPG: 1.41 (37) GD: +0.06 (38)*
U-14 (6-3-6) PPG: 1.4 (33) GD: +0 (31)
U-15 (8-5-5) PPG: 1.61 (28) GD: +0.28 (34)
U-16/17 (7-2-9) PPG: 1.28 (44) GD: +0.17 (35)
U-18/19 (7-3-8) PPG: 1.33 (36) GD: -0.22 (36)

*Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (20-6-35) PPG: 1.08 (48) GD: -1.18 (54)*
U-14 (8-3-2) PPG: 2.08 (14) GD: +0.92 (27)
U-15 (5-2-9) PPG: 1.06 (49) GD: -1.81 (57)
U-16/17 (3-1-12) PPG: 0.63 (58) GD: -1.69 (55)
U-18/19 (4-0-12) PPG: 0.75 (58) GD: -1.75 (58)

*Charlotte Soccer Academy (30-11-20) PPG: 1.66 (27) GD: +0.98 (22)*
U-14 (6-1-6) PPG: 1.46 (31) GD: +1 (25)
U-15 (11-1-4) PPG: 2.13 (10) GD: +2.25 (6)
U-16/17 (5-6-5) PPG: 1.31 (41) GD: -0.06 (41)
U-18/19 (8-3-5) PPG: 1.69 (27) GD: +0.75 (24)

*Cincinnati Development Academy (29-7-12) PPG: 1.96 (17) GD: +0.79 (23)*
U-14 (6-2-1) PPG: 2.22 (11) GD: +1.67 (16)
U-15 (8-2-3) PPG: 2 (13) GD: +0.62 (25)
U-16/17 (9-1-3) PPG: 2.15 (12) GD: +1.31 (15)
U-18/19 (6-2-5) PPG: 1.54 (30) GD: -0.15 (34)

*Colorado Rush (24-8-26) PPG: 1.38 (38) GD: +0.45 (30)*
U-14 (8-2-3) PPG: 2 (16) GD: +2.23 (10)
U-15 (5-2-8) PPG: 1.13 (47) GD: -0.2 (46)
U-16/17 (7-3-5) PPG: 1.6 (30) GD: +0.4 (29)
U-18/19 (4-1-10) PPG: 0.87 (54) GD: -0.4 (38)

*Concorde Fire (42-10-17) PPG: 1.97 (16) GD: +1.36 (16)*
U-14 (9-3-3) PPG: 2 (16) GD: +2.8 (7)
U-15 (11-3-4) PPG: 2 (13) GD: +1.56 (12)
U-16/17 (9-3-6) PPG: 1.67 (26) GD: -0.06 (41)
U-18/19 (13-1-4) PPG: 2.22 (15) GD: +1.39 (15)
*
Crossfire Premier (37-8-12) PPG: 2.09 (10) GD: +1.63 (9)*
U-14 (6-2-4) PPG: 1.67 (28) GD: +1.08 (24)
U-15 (6-4-5) PPG: 1.47 (34) GD: +0.2 (37)
U-16/17 (10-2-3) PPG: 2.13 (13) GD: +1.73 (10)
U-18/19 (15-0-0) PPG: 3 (3) GD: +3.4 (1)

*Dallas Texans (20-6-31) PPG: 1.16 (46) GD: -0.56 (44)*
U-14 (1-1-10) PPG: 0.33 (62) GD: -2.83 (62)
U-15 (9-2-4) PPG: 1.93 (18) GD: +1.33 (15)
U-16/17 (7-1-7) PPG: 1.47 (36) GD: +0.07 (36)
U-18/19 (3-2-10) PPG: 0.73 (60) GD: -1.27 (51)
*
Eagles Soccer Club (23-14-40) PPG: 1.08 (48) GD: -0.88 (49)*
U-14 (3-7-7) PPG: 0.94 (45) GD: -0.65 (44)
U-15 (5-0-15) PPG: 0.75 (59) GD: -2.2 (61)
U-16/17 (8-3-9) PPG: 1.35 (40) GD: -0.25 (46)
U-18/19 (7-4-9) PPG: 1.25 (37) GD: -0.4 (38)

*Eclipse Select Soccer Club (27-5-15) PPG: 1.83 (21) GD: +1.6 (10)*
U-14 (4-1-3) PPG: 1.63 (29) GD: +1 (25)
U-15 (8-2-3) PPG: 2 (13) GD: +2.23 (7)
U-16/17 (5-2-6) PPG: 1.31 (41) GD: +0.38 (31)
U-18/19 (10-0-3) PPG: 2.31 (10) GD: +2.54 (8)
*
Empire United (3-4-40) PPG: 0.28 (68) GD: -3.55 (68)*
U-14 (0-1-9) PPG: 0.1 (65) GD: -3.8 (65)
U-15 (2-0-11) PPG: 0.46 (63) GD: -4.38 (67)
U-16/17 (1-1-11) PPG: 0.31 (67) GD: -2.62 (62)
U-18/19 (0-2-9) PPG: 0.18 (69) GD: -3.45 (69)

*FC Dallas (41-7-9) PPG: 2.28 (5) GD: +2.04 (5)*
U-14 (9-2-1) PPG: 2.42 (8) GD: +3.33 (3)
U-15 (12-2-1) PPG: 2.53 (3) GD: +2.27 (5)
U-16/17 (13-2-0) PPG: 2.73 (2) GD: +2.27 (6)
U-18/19 (7-1-7) PPG: 1.47 (32) GD: +0.53 (26)

*FC Fury NY (37-3-19) PPG: 1.93 (19) GD: +1.37 (15)*
U-14 (10-0-3) PPG: 2.31 (10) GD: +3.31 (4)
U-15 (11-1-4) PPG: 2.13 (10) GD: +1.81 (9)
U-16/17 (11-1-3) PPG: 2.27 (10) GD: +2.07 (7)
U-18/19 (5-1-9) PPG: 1.07 (44) GD: -1.47 (53)

*FC Kansas City (9-1-43) PPG: 0.53 (66) GD: -4.36 (69) [kicked out of GDA?]*
U-14 (0-0-11) PPG: 0 (67) GD: -8.82 (68)
U-15 (1-0-13) PPG: 0.21 (67) GD: -4.5 (68)
U-16/17 (3-1-10) PPG: 0.71 (57) GD: -3.36 (66)
U-18/19 (5-0-9) PPG: 1.07 (44) GD: -1.71 (57)

*FC Stars (21-7-28) PPG: 1.25 (42) GD: -0.16 (40)*
U-14 (4-3-6) PPG: 1.15 (39) GD: -0.08 (32)
U-15 (7-3-6) PPG: 1.5 (31) GD: +1 (20)
U-16/17 (4-1-10) PPG: 0.87 (53) GD: -1.13 (52)
U-18/19 (6-0-6) PPG: 1.5 (31) GD: -0.58 (41)

*FC United Soccer Club (15-7-21) PPG: 1.21 (44) GD: -0.51 (42)*
U-14 (1-1-6) PPG: 0.5 (58) GD: -2.25 (58)
U-15 (4-4-4) PPG: 1.33 (42) GD: +0.5 (28)
U-16/17 (7-1-4) PPG: 1.83 (21) GD: +1 (20)
U-18/19 (3-1-7) PPG: 0.91 (53) GD: -2 (62)

*FC Virginia (37-5-19) PPG: 1.9 (20) GD: +1.28 (17)*
U-14 (8-1-4) PPG: 1.92 (22) GD: +1.15 (22)
U-15 (9-1-6) PPG: 1.75 (24) GD: +0.94 (22)
U-16/17 (8-3-5) PPG: 1.69 (24) GD: +1 (20)
U-18/19 (12-0-4) PPG: 2.25 (13) GD: +2 (11)

*Houston Dash (17-14-40) PPG: 0.92 (57) GD: -1.3 (57)*
U-14 (5-4-7) PPG: 1.19 (38) GD: -0.5 (41)
U-15 (4-4-10) PPG: 0.89 (55) GD: -1.5 (55)
U-16/17 (2-2-15) PPG: 0.42 (64) GD: -1.95 (59)
U-18/19 (6-4-8) PPG: 1.22 (40) GD: -1.11 (47)

*IMG Academy (13-3-49) PPG: 0.65 (63) GD: -2.86 (65)*
U-14 (0-1-13) PPG: 0.07 (66) GD: -5.5 (67)
U-15 (0-1-16) PPG: 0.06 (68) GD: -5.29 (69)
U-16/17 (11-0-6) PPG: 1.94 (20) GD: +1.65 (12)
U-18/19 (2-1-14) PPG: 0.41 (66) GD: -2.76 (66)

*Indiana Fire Academy (14-10-16) PPG: 1.3 (40) GD: -0.6 (45)*
U-14 (3-2-2) PPG: 1.57 (30) GD: -0.14 (33)
U-15 (4-4-3) PPG: 1.45 (35) GD: 0 (42)
U-16/17 (4-2-5) PPG: 1.27 (45) GD: -1.82 (58)
U-18/19 (3-2-6) PPG: 1 (49) GD: -0.27 (37)


----------



## SocalPapa

Part 2 of 3:

*LA Galaxy (30-10-37) PPG: 1.3 (40) GD: -0.29 (41)*
U-14 (7-3-7) PPG: 1.41 (32) GD: -0.53 (43)
U-15 (10-0-10) PPG: 1.5 (31) GD: +0.45 (29)
U-16/17 (7-4-9) PPG: 1.25 (47) GD: -0.05 (40)
U-18/19 (6-3-11) PPG: 1.05 (47) GD: -1.05 (45)

*LA Galaxy San Diego (39-21-20) PPG: 1.73 (25) GD: +0.68 (25)*
U-14 (11-4-2) PPG: 2.18 (12) GD: +1.53 (17)
U-15 (10-6-5) PPG: 1.71 (25) GD: +0.81 (23)
U-16/17 (10-6-5) PPG: 1.71 (23) GD: +0.71 (25)
U-18/19 (8-5-8) PPG: 1.38 (34) GD: -0.19 (35)

*La Roca Futbol Club (25-11-21) PPG: 1.51 (34) GD: +0.39 (31)*
U-14 (3-2-7) PPG: 0.92 (46) GD: -1.33 (48)
U-15 (6-3-6) PPG: 1.4 (38) GD: +0.27 (35)
U-16/17 (7-2-6) PPG: 1.53 (32) GD: +1 (20)
U-18/19 (9-4-2) PPG: 2.07 (20) GD: +1.27 (17)

*LAFC Slammers (44-7-20) PPG: 1.96 (17) GD: +1.58 (11)*
U-14 (5-1-8) PPG: 1.14 (40) GD: +0.14 (30)
U-15 (8-3-8) PPG: 1.42 (36) GD: -0.16 (44)
U-16/17 (15-2-2) PPG: 2.47 (4) GD: +2.68 (2)
U-18/19 (16-1-2) PPG: 2.58 (5) GD: +3.26 (3)

*Lamorinda Soccer Club (33-8-32) PPG: 1.47 (34) GD: +0.26 (32)*
U-14 (5-5-6) PPG: 1.25 (35) GD: -0.25 (35)
U-15 (9-0-10) PPG: 1.42 (35) GD: +0.11 (40)
U-16/17 (10-2-7) PPG: 1.68 (24) GD: +0.26 (35)
U-18/19 (9-1-9) PPG: 1.47 (31) GD: +0.84 (23)
*
Legends FC (57-13-11) PPG: 2.27 (7) GD: +1.67 (8)*
U-14 (15-1-2) PPG: 2.56 (3) GD: +2.39 (9)
U-15 (13-6-2) PPG: 2.14 (9) GD: +1.48 (13)
U-16/17 (14-4-3) PPG: 2.19 (11) GD: +1.67 (11)
U-18/19 (15-2-4) PPG: 2.24 (14) GD: +1.24 (19)

*Lonestar SC Academy (30-14-21) PPG: 1.6 (31) GD: +0.51 (29)*
U-14 (4-2-8) PPG: 1 (44) GD: -0.5 (41)
U-15 (6-6-5) PPG: 1.41 (37) GD: +0.18 (39)
U-16/17 (11-2-4) PPG: 2.06 (17) GD: +1.65 (12)
U-18/19 (9-4-4) PPG: 1.82 (23) GD: +0.53 (26)
*
Long Island SC (6-4-38) PPG: 0.46 (67) GD: -3.15 (67)*
U-14 (1-2-7) PPG: 0.5 (58) GD: -3.9 (66)
U-15 (1-1-11) PPG: 0.31 (65) GD: -3.62 (66)
U-16/17 (2-0-12) PPG: 0.43 (63) GD: -3.43 (67)
U-18/19 (2-1-8) PPG: 0.64 (61) GD: -1.55 (54)

*Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (21-9-47) PPG: 0.94 (56) GD: -1.16 (53)*
U-14 (2-2-13) PPG: 0.47 (61) GD: -2 (56)
U-15 (5-3-12) PPG: 0.9 (54) GD: -1.15 (54)
U-16/17 (9-3-8) PPG: 1.5 (34) GD: +0.35 (33)
U-18/19 (5-1-14) PPG: 0.8 (56) GD: -1.95 (61)

*Michigan Hawks (33-11-11) PPG: 2 (14) GD: +1.44 (12)*
U-14 (6-3-2) PPG: 1.91 (25) GD: +1.18 (21)
U-15 (10-4-1) PPG: 2.27 (8) GD: +1.4 (14)
U-16/17 (7-2-6) PPG: 1.53 (32) GD: +0.4 (29)
U-18/19 (10-2-2) PPG: 2.29 (11) GD: +2.79 (6)

*Midwest United FC (25-10-20) PPG: 1.55 (33) GD: +1 (21)*
U-14 (1-4-5) PPG: 0.7 (54) GD: -0.4 (37)
U-15 (4-4-7) PPG: 1.07 (48) GD: -0.2 (46)
U-16/17 (12-0-3) PPG: 2.4 (6) GD: +3.13 (1)
U-18/19 (8-2-5) PPG: 1.73 (25) GD: +1 (21)

*Nationals (27-9-19) PPG: 1.64 (28) GD: +0.55 (28)*
U-14 (6-2-2) PPG: 2 (16) GD: +0.4 (29)
U-15 (6-3-6) PPG: 1.4 (38) GD: +0.2 (37)
U-16/17 (11-2-2) PPG: 2.33 (7) GD: +2.6 (3)
U-18/19 (4-2-9) PPG: 0.93 (52) GD: -1.07 (46)

*NC Courage (35-11-11) PPG: 2.04 (13) GD: +1.42 (13)*
U-14 (7-3-2) PPG: 2 (16) GD: +1.5 (18)
U-15 (9-2-4) PPG: 1.93 (18) GD: +1.07 (18)
U-16/17 (6-4-5) PPG: 1.47 (36) GD: +0.07 (36)
U-18/19 (13-2-0) PPG: 2.73 (4) GD: +3.07 (4)


----------



## SocalPapa

Part 3 of 3:

*New York City FC (39-5-15) PPG: 2.07 (11) GD: +1.69 (7)*
U-14 (7-2-3) PPG: 1.92 (22) GD: +2.08 (14)
U-15 (12-0-3) PPG: 2.4 (4) GD: +2.47 (3)
U-16/17 (11-1-4) PPG: 2.13 (13) GD: +1.31 (15)
U-18/19 (9-2-5) PPG: 1.81 (24) GD: +1.06 (20)

*NTH Tophat (53-8-3) PPG: 2.61 (3) GD: +3.7 (1)*
U-14 (13-1-0) PPG: 2.86 (1) GD: +5.57 (1)
U-15 (14-2-1) PPG: 2.59 (2) GD: +3.76 (1)
U-16/17 (13-1-2) PPG: 2.5 (3) GD: +2.44 (4)
U-18/19 (13-4-0) PPG: 2.53 (6) GD: +3.29 (2)

*Oakwood Soccer Club (25-5-26) PPG: 1.43 (35) GD: +0.2 (35)*
U-14 (5-1-6) PPG: 1.33 (34) GD: -0.42 (39)
U-15 (9-2-4) PPG: 1.93 (18) GD: +1.27 (16)
U-16/17 (6-1-8) PPG: 1.27 (45) GD: -0.2 (44)
U-18/19 (5-1-8) PPG: 1.14 (43) GD: 0 (33)

*Orlando Pride (34-7-28) PPG: 1.58 (32) GD: +0.62 (26)*
U-14 (12-2-1) PPG: 2.53 (6) GD: +3 (5)
U-15 (9-0-9) PPG: 1.5 (31) GD: +0.33 (32)
U-16/17 (4-4-10) PPG: 0.89 (51) GD: -0.72 (48)
U-18/19 (9-1-8) PPG: 1.56 (29) GD: +0.28 (30)

*PA Classics (8-9-32) PPG: 0.67 (62) GD: -1.84 (61)*
U-14 (0-5-5) PPG: 0.5 (58) GD: -1.8 (55)
U-15 (4-1-8) PPG: 1 (51) GD: -2.15 (60)
U-16/17 (3-2-8) PPG: 0.85 (54) GD: -1 (50)
U-18/19 (1-1-11) PPG: 0.31 (67) GD: -2.38 (64)

*Pateadores (21-11-49) PPG: 0.91 (59) GD: -1 (51)*
U-14 (4-3-11) PPG: 0.83 (51) GD: -1.11 (46)
U-15 (7-3-11) PPG: 1.14 (45) GD: -0.62 (50)
U-16/17 (3-1-17) PPG: 0.48 (62) GD: -1.71 (57)
U-18/19 (7-4-10) PPG: 1.19 (42) GD: -0.57 (40)

*Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (39-4-10) PPG: 2.28 (5) GD: +2.13 (3)*
U-14 (9-1-1) PPG: 2.55 (4) GD: +2.18 (12)
U-15 (9-1-4) PPG: 2 (13) GD: +1.64 (10)
U-16/17 (11-1-2) PPG: 2.43 (5) GD: +2.43 (5)
U-18/19 (10-1-3) PPG: 2.21 (16) GD: +2.29 (9)

*Placer United SC (33-10-34) PPG: 1.42 (36) GD: -0.05 (39)*
U-14 (10-2-5) PPG: 1.88 (26) GD: +0.88 (28)
U-15 (11-1-8) PPG: 1.7 (26) GD: +0.6 (26)
U-16/17 (6-4-10) PPG: 1.1 (48) GD: -0.7 (47)
U-18/19 (6-3-11) PPG: 1.05 (47) GD: -0.85 (44)

*Portland Thorns FC (18-11-28) PPG: 1.14 (47) GD: -0.6 (45)*
U-14 (2-2-8) PPG: 0.67 (56) GD: -1.5 (51)
U-15 (3-0-12) PPG: 0.6 (60) GD: -2.2 (61)
U-16/17 (6-4-5) PPG: 1.47 (36) GD: +0.53 (27)
U-18/19 (7-5-3) PPG: 1.73 (25) GD: +0.6 (25)

*PSV Union Football Club (12-9-50) PPG: 0.63 (64) GD: -2.48 (64)*
U-14 (2-5-9) PPG: 0.69 (55) GD: -1.38 (49)
U-15 (5-3-11) PPG: 0.95 (53) GD: -0.89 (52)
U-16/17 (2-0-17) PPG: 0.32 (66) GD: -4.11 (68)
U-18/19 (3-1-13) PPG: 0.59 (62) GD: -3.47 (70)

*Real Colorado (41-10-7) PPG: 2.29 (4) GD: +2.57 (2)*
U-14 (11-1-0) PPG: 2.83 (2) GD: +5.5 (2)
U-15 (9-2-4) PPG: 1.93 (18) GD: +1.2 (17)
U-16/17 (11-4-1) PPG: 2.31 (8) GD: +2.06 (8)
U-18/19 (10-3-2) PPG: 2.2 (18) GD: +2.13 (10)

*Real So Cal (40-8-25) PPG: 1.75 (23) GD: +0.74 (24)*
U-14 (10-2-4) PPG: 2 (16) GD: +1.19 (20)
U-15 (7-1-11) PPG: 1.16 (44) GD: -0.68 (51)
U-16/17 (11-4-4) PPG: 1.95 (19) GD: +1.26 (18)
U-18/19 (12-1-6) PPG: 1.95 (21) GD: +1.26 (18)

*Reign Academy (28-14-19) PPG: 1.61 (30) GD: +0.18 (36)*
U-14 (7-4-2) PPG: 1.92 (22) GD: +1.15 (22)
U-15 (9-3-4) PPG: 1.88 (22) GD: +0.69 (24)
U-16/17 (7-5-4) PPG: 1.63 (28) GD: +0.31 (34)
U-18/19 (5-2-9) PPG: 1.06 (46) GD: -1.25 (50)

*San Diego Surf (45-15-13) PPG: 2.05 (12) GD: +1.42 (13)*
U-14 (12-5-0) PPG: 2.41 (9) GD: +2.41 (8)
U-15 (11-4-5) PPG: 1.85 (23) GD: +1 (20)
U-16/17 (9-5-5) PPG: 1.68 (25) GD: +0.74 (24)
U-18/19 (13-1-3) PPG: 2.35 (9) GD: +1.71 (14)

*San Jose Earthquakes (31-9-21) PPG: 1.67 (26) GD: +0.57 (27)*
U-14 (11-2-1) PPG: 2.5 (7) GD: +2.07 (15)
U-15 (8-4-5) PPG: 1.65 (27) GD: +0.53 (27)
U-16/17 (10-2-3) PPG: 2.13 (13) GD: +1.4 (14)
U-18/19 (2-1-12) PPG: 0.47 (65) GD: -1.6 (55)

*SC del Sol (35-13-25) PPG: 1.62 (29) GD: +0.21 (34)*
U-14 (8-3-5) PPG: 1.69 (27) GD: -0.19 (34)
U-15 (9-3-7) PPG: 1.58 (29) GD: +0.32 (33)
U-16/17 (5-4-10) PPG: 1 (49) GD: -0.21 (45)
U-18/19 (13-3-3) PPG: 2.21 (16) GD: +0.84 (23)

*Shattuck - Saint Mary's (10-16-39) PPG: 1.02 (52) GD: -2.47 (63)*
[No U-14 team]
U-15 (1-4-10) PPG: 0.47 (62) GD: -1.8 (56)
U-16/17 (1-3-11) PPG: 0.4 (65) GD: -4.47 (69)
U-18/19 (4-3-8) PPG: 1 (49) GD: -1.13 (48)

*Sky Blue - NYSC (81-11-22) PPG: 5.18 (2) GD: -1 (51)*
U-14 (4-0-6) PPG: 1.2 (37) GD: -1.6 (54)
U-15 (3-4-6) PPG: 1 (51) GD: 0 (42)
U-16/17 (4-0-9) PPG: 0.92 (50) GD: -1.31 (53)
U-18/19 (3-1-9) PPG: 0.77 (57) GD: -1.23 (49)

*Sky Blue - PDA (42-7-12) PPG: 2.18 (9) GD: +1.95 (6)*
U-14 (9-0-4) PPG: 2.08 (14) GD: +2.23 (10)
U-15 (11-4-1) PPG: 2.31 (7) GD: +2.56 (2)
U-16/17 (11-1-4) PPG: 2.13 (13) GD: +1.31 (15)
U-18/19 (11-2-3) PPG: 2.19 (19) GD: +1.75 (13)

*So Cal Blues Soccer Club (45-13-26) PPG: 1.76 (22) GD: +1.04 (20)*
U-14 (4-5-10) PPG: 0.89 (48) GD: -0.95 (45)
U-15 (16-3-3) PPG: 2.32 (6) GD: +2.36 (4)
U-16/17 (10-2-10) PPG: 1.45 (39) GD: -0.09 (43)
U-18/19 (15-3-3) PPG: 2.29 (11) GD: +2.62 (7)

*Sockers FC (11-12-20) PPG: 1.05 (51) GD: -0.63 (47)*
U-14 (0-1-6) PPG: 0.14 (64) GD: -2.43 (61)
U-15 (4-3-5) PPG: 1.25 (43) GD: -0.33 (48)
U-16/17 (1-6-5) PPG: 0.75 (55) GD: -0.83 (49)
U-18/19 (6-2-4) PPG: 1.67 (28) GD: +0.33 (28)

*Solar Soccer Club (41-11-9) PPG: 2.2 (8) GD: +2.07 (4)*
U-14 (9-1-3) PPG: 2.15 (13) GD: +2.15 (13)
U-15 (10-4-2) PPG: 2.13 (10) GD: +1.88 (8)
U-16/17 (10-3-3) PPG: 2.06 (17) GD: +1.25 (19)
U-18/19 (12-3-1) PPG: 2.44 (7) GD: +3 (5)

*SPORTING Blue Valley (19-7-27) PPG: 1.21 (44) GD: +0.13 (37)*
U-14 (3-1-7) PPG: 0.91 (47) GD: -1.55 (53)
U-15 (5-1-8) PPG: 1.14 (45) GD: +0.43 (30)
U-16/17 (5-3-6) PPG: 1.29 (43) GD: +1 (20)
U-18/19 (6-2-6) PPG: 1.43 (33) GD: +0.29 (29)

*United Futbol Academy (18-7-36) PPG: 1 (53) GD: -0.51 (42)*
U-14 (5-1-7) PPG: 1.23 (36) GD: -0.31 (36)
U-15 (4-1-11) PPG: 0.81 (57) GD: -0.19 (45)
U-16/17 (2-4-10) PPG: 0.63 (58) GD: -1.69 (55)
U-18/19 (7-1-8) PPG: 1.38 (34) GD: +0.19 (32)

*United Soccer Alliance (19-8-34) PPG: 1.07 (50) GD: -1.21 (55)*
U-14 (3-2-8) PPG: 0.85 (49) GD: -2.38 (60)
U-15 (1-2-13) PPG: 0.31 (65) GD: -2.88 (63)
U-16/17 (12-1-3) PPG: 2.31 (8) GD: +1.81 (9)
U-18/19 (3-3-10) PPG: 0.75 (58) GD: -1.63 (56)

*Virginia Development Academy (15-12-30) PPG: 1 (53) GD: -0.98 (50)*
U-14 (2-4-6) PPG: 0.83 (51) GD: -1.42 (50)
U-15 (6-3-6) PPG: 1.4 (38) GD: +0.27 (35)
U-16/17 (3-2-10) PPG: 0.73 (56) GD: -1.47 (54)
U-18/19 (4-3-8) PPG: 1 (49) GD: -1.4 (52)

*Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (13-7-37) PPG: 0.81 (61) GD: -1.6 (59)*
U-14 (2-4-6) PPG: 0.83 (51) GD: -1.5 (51)
U-15 (3-0-12) PPG: 0.6 (60) GD: -2.07 (59)
U-16/17 (3-0-12) PPG: 0.6 (60) GD: -2.13 (60)
U-18/19 (5-3-7) PPG: 1.2 (41) GD: -0.67 (43)

*Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (14-14-33) PPG: 0.92 (57) GD: -1.28 (56)*
U-14 (0-4-9) PPG: 0.31 (63) GD: -2.23 (57)
U-15 (1-3-12) PPG: 0.38 (64) GD: -2.94 (64)
U-16/17 (8-2-6) PPG: 1.63 (28) GD: +0.5 (28)
U-18/19 (5-5-6) PPG: 1.25 (37) GD: -0.63 (42)

*West Coast Futbol Club (30-13-34) PPG: 1.34 (39) GD: +0.22 (33)*
U-14 (5-3-9) PPG: 1.06 (42) GD: -0.41 (38)
U-15 (8-4-8) PPG: 1.4 (38) GD: +0.35 (31)
U-16/17 (9-5-6) PPG: 1.6 (30) GD: +0.65 (26)
U-18/19 (8-1-11) PPG: 1.25 (37) GD: +0.2 (31)

*West Florida Flames (10-8-43) PPG: 0.62 (65) GD: -2.44 (62)*
U-14 (3-2-8) PPG: 0.85 (49) GD: -3.38 (64)
U-15 (4-2-10) PPG: 0.88 (56) GD: -2 (58)
U-16/17 (1-1-14) PPG: 0.25 (68) GD: -2.63 (63)
U-18/19 (2-3-11) PPG: 0.56 (64) GD: -1.94 (59)

*Weston FC (23-6-31) PPG: 1.25 (42) GD: -0.72 (48)*
U-14 (4-2-7) PPG: 1.08 (41) GD: -0.46 (40)
U-15 (10-1-5) PPG: 1.94 (17) GD: +1.06 (19)
U-16/17 (8-2-5) PPG: 1.73 (22) GD: 0 (39)
U-18/19 (1-1-14) PPG: 0.25 (68) GD: -3.38 (68)


----------



## Fact

Is tomorrow the big day for DA announcements?  And will that mean more lossy DPL teams?


----------



## Hdyldemapples

Fact said:


> Is tomorrow the big day for DA announcements?  And will that mean more lossy DPL teams?


What announcements?  And what does lossy mean?


----------



## Fact

Rebels is suppose to be one of the clubs announcing DA.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Fact said:


> Rebels is suppose to be one of the clubs announcing DA.


That is somewhat surprising.


----------



## Monkey

Kicker4Life said:


> That is somewhat surprising.


Talk about diluting the market.   But word is that Rebels have been recruiting.  At first I thought that Rebels would replace
Albion but they get to keep DA at least for another year.


----------



## Real Deal

So now that Surf and West Coast have merged, does Surf get to keep two DAs in both SD Surf and OC Surf?  I understand this is true of LA Galaxy and Galaxy SD, but that was done prior to a merge.   It would be interesting how this works for future reference.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Real Deal said:


> So now that Surf and West Coast have merged, does Surf get to keep two DAs in both SD Surf and OC Surf?  I understand this is true of LA Galaxy and Galaxy SD, but that was done prior to a merge.   It would be interesting how this works for future reference.


And 2 ECNL teams?


----------



## Fact

Hdyldemapples said:


> What announcements?  And what does lossy mean?


Rumor is that they are suppose to announce new DA clubs tomorrow.
Lossy meant lousy


Real Deal said:


> So now that Surf and West Coast have merged, does Surf get to keep two DAs in both SD Surf and OC Surf?  I understand this is true of LA Galaxy and Galaxy SD, but that was done prior to a merge.   It would be interesting how this works for future reference.





Kicker4Life said:


> And 2 ECNL teams?


I am not sure why you think the 2 situations are different.  Technically the Galaxy clubs are geographically closer than the Surf clubs.


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

Hdyldemapples said:


> What announcements?  And what does lossy mean?


I heard that he new DA club announcements will come out 3/2/2018


----------



## borussia

Wonder if the ongoing talks the Federation is having with ECNL will have any impact on announcements?


----------



## Kicker4Life

borussia said:


> Wonder if the ongoing talks the Federation is having with ECNL will have any impact on announcements?


Doubtful, but it sure would be nice....


----------



## SocalPapa

borussia said:


> Wonder if the ongoing talks the Federation is having with ECNL will have any impact on announcements?


College coaches seem upset with the way the DA/ECNL schism has played out so far (as evidenced by these recent quotes from the NC coach):  http://equalizersoccer.com/2018/02/17/anson-dorrance-girls-development-academy-and-ecnl-need-to-work-together/ I wonder if the Federation cares what college coaches think though.


----------



## Nutmeg

SocalPapa said:


> College coaches seem upset with the way the DA/ECNL schism has played out so far (as evidenced by these recent quotes from the NC coach):  http://equalizersoccer.com/2018/02/17/anson-dorrance-girls-development-academy-and-ecnl-need-to-work-together/ I wonder if the Federation cares what college coaches think though.


I pretty sure the US Fed only cares about themselves.


----------



## outside!

Nutmeg said:


> I pretty sure the US Fed only cares about themselves.


Same could be said about all involved.


----------



## Nutmeg

outside! said:


> Same could be said about all involved.


Yes but the difference is the Federation is tasked and mandated with providing equal soccer opportunities for all.  Not creating closed gaming leagues and systems for financial profit,. Clubs, parents, etc can and should only focus on themselves.


----------



## outside!

Nutmeg said:


> Yes but the difference is the Federation is tasked and mandated with providing equal soccer opportunities for all.  Not creating closed gaming leagues and systems for financial profit,. Clubs, parents, etc can and should only focus on themselves.


I was actually including ECNL and Anson Dorrance. I agree that closed gaming leagues are counter productive in the long term.


----------



## Nutmeg

I actually wish college coaches would recruit better and smarter. No matter where kid plays. Dorrance is just irritated because now he has to travel to both closed leagues ECNL and DA to recruit his next 12 year old.


----------



## SocalPapa

I computed the Girls DA U16/U17 RPI for each team using the NCAA soccer RPI formula (games through 03-04-18):

 1 FC Dallas [*W-L-T:*] (13-0-3)  PCT: 0.9063  OPP: 0.56  OPOP: 0.5401  RPI: 0.6416  *Goal Differential *(GD): 34 
 2 Nationals (11-2-2)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5638  OPOP: 0.5232  RPI: 0.6127  GD: 39 
 3 Cincinnati Development Academy (9-3-1)  PCT: 0.7308  OPP: 0.5939  OPOP: 0.5232  RPI: 0.6105  GD: 17 
 4 LAFC Slammers (15-2-3)  PCT: 0.825  OPP: 0.5442  OPOP: 0.4953  RPI: 0.6022  GD: 51 
 5 Midwest United FC (12-3-0)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5372  OPOP :0.5271  RPI: 0.6004  GD: 47 
 6 Real Colorado (11-1-4)  PCT: 0.8125  OPP: 0.5098  OPOP: 0.5391  RPI: 0.5928  GD: 33 
 7 Solar Soccer Club (10-3-4)  PCT: 0.7059  OPP: 0.5521  OPOP: 0.5466  RPI: 0.5892  GD: 20 
 8 Lonestar SC Academy (11-4-3)  PCT: 0.6944  OPP: 0.5571  OPOP: 0.5385  RPI: 0.5868  GD: 28 
 9 NTH Tophat (13-2-2)  PCT: 0.8235  OPP: 0.4962  OPOP: 0.5179  RPI: 0.5835  GD: 39 
 10 United Soccer Alliance (13-3-1)  PCT: 0.7941  OPP: 0.5067  OPOP: 0.5078  RPI: 0.5788  GD: 32 
 11 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (12-2-1)  PCT: 0.8333  OPP: 0.4877  OPOP: 0.4975  RPI: 0.5766  GD: 40 
 12 Crossfire Premier (10-3-2)  PCT: 0.7333  OPP: 0.5324  OPOP: 0.4898  RPI: 0.572  GD: 26 
 13 San Jose Earthquakes (11-3-1)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.5023  OPOP: 0.5115  RPI: 0.5707  GD: 22 
 14 Sky Blue - PDA (11-4-1)  PCT: 0.7188  OPP: 0.5204  OPOP: 0.4939  RPI: 0.5634  GD: 21 
 15 Legends FC (14-3-5)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5009  OPOP: 0.4927  RPI: 0.5611  GD: 35 
 16 Real So Cal (12-5-4)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.521  OPOP: 0.5008  RPI: 0.5523  GD: 25 
 17 Michigan Hawks (7-6-2)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.5699  OPOP: 0.5162  RPI: 0.5474  GD: 6 
 18 LA Galaxy San Diego (10-6-6)  PCT: 0.5909  OPP: 0.5369  OPOP: 0.4992  RPI: 0.541  GD: 13 
 19 Concorde Fire (9-6-3)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.5297  OPOP: 0.5076  RPI: 0.5376  GD: -1 
 20 West Coast Futbol Club (10-6-5)  PCT: 0.5952  OPP: 0.5295  OPOP: 0.489  RPI: 0.5358  GD: 14 
 21 Dallas Texans (7-7-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5524  OPOP: 0.5342  RPI: 0.5347  GD: 1 
 22 IMG Academy (12-6-0)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.4814  OPOP: 0.5092  RPI: 0.5347  GD: 31 
 23 FC Virginia (8-5-4)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.5272  OPOP: 0.4851  RPI: 0.5319  GD: 16 
 24 FC Fury NY (11-3-1)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.425  OPOP: 0.4867  RPI: 0.5258  GD: 31 
 25 Charlotte Soccer Academy (5-5-7)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5501  OPOP: 0.5006  RPI: 0.5252  GD: -1 
 26 New York City FC (12-4-1)  PCT: 0.7353  OPP: 0.4396  OPOP: 0.4855  RPI: 0.525  GD: 22 
 27 FC United Soccer Club (7-4-1)  PCT: 0.625  OPP: 0.4636  OPOP: 0.5387  RPI: 0.5227  GD: 12 
 28 SPORTING Blue Valley (5-6-3)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.5504  OPOP: 0.5201  RPI: 0.5213  GD: 14 
 29 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (8-6-3)  PCT: 0.5588  OPP: 0.5135  OPOP: 0.4859  RPI: 0.5179  GD: 8 
 30 San Diego Surf (9-5-6)  PCT: 0.6  OPP: 0.4841  OPOP: 0.5002  RPI: 0.5171  GD: 14 
 31 Weston FC (8-6-2)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.5007  OPOP: 0.5034  RPI: 0.5169  GD: -1 
 32 Reign Academy (7-4-5)  PCT: 0.5938  OPP: 0.4898  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.5162  GD: 5 
 33 NC Courage (7-5-4)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.4928  OPOP: 0.5017  RPI: 0.5125  GD: 3 
 34 Colorado Rush (7-5-3)  PCT: 0.5667  OPP: 0.4722  OPOP: 0.5355  RPI: 0.5116  GD: 6 
 35 Indiana Fire Academy (4-5-2)  PCT: 0.4545  OPP: 0.5317  OPOP: 0.5194  RPI: 0.5093  GD: -20 
 36 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (9-9-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5172  OPOP: 0.4925  RPI: 0.5067  GD: 1 
 37 California Thorns FC (7-9-2)  PCT: 0.4444  OPP: 0.543  OPOP: 0.4885  RPI: 0.5047  GD: 3 
 38 Beach Futbol Club (11-8-3)  PCT: 0.5682  OPP: 0.4715  OPOP: 0.4999  RPI: 0.5028  GD: 8 
 39 Lamorinda Soccer Club (10-7-2)  PCT: 0.5789  OPP: 0.4693  OPOP: 0.4834  RPI: 0.5002  GD: 5 
 40 La Roca Futbol Club (7-6-2)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.489  OPOP: 0.4853  RPI: 0.4991  GD: 15 
 41 Boston Breakers Academy (7-7-0)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5142  OPOP: 0.4552  RPI: 0.4959  GD: 1 
 42 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (5-6-2)  PCT: 0.4615  OPP: 0.4897  OPOP: 0.5197  RPI: 0.4902  GD: 5 
 43 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (11-10-2)  PCT: 0.5217  OPP: 0.458  OPOP: 0.5038  RPI: 0.4854  GD: 4 
 44 Oakwood Soccer Club (6-9-1)  PCT: 0.4063  OPP: 0.5151  OPOP: 0.4644  RPI: 0.4752  GD: -4 
 45 Houston Dash (2-15-2)  PCT: 0.1579  OPP: 0.6091  OPOP: 0.5236  RPI: 0.4749  GD: -37 
 46 Portland Thorns FC (6-6-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4509  OPOP: 0.4861  RPI: 0.472  GD: 7 
 47 Boca United Football Club (6-12-1)  PCT: 0.3421  OPP: 0.5257  OPOP: 0.4942  RPI: 0.4719  GD: -19 
 48 LA Galaxy (7-9-5)  PCT: 0.4524  OPP: 0.4669  OPOP: 0.4913  RPI: 0.4694  GD: -1 
 49 Eagles Soccer Club (8-9-4)  PCT: 0.4762  OPP: 0.4493  OPOP: 0.4975  RPI: 0.4681  GD: -5 
 50 Placer United SC (6-10-4)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4828  OPOP: 0.4936  RPI: 0.4648  GD: -14 
 51 SC del Sol (5-11-5)  PCT: 0.3571  OPP: 0.4972  OPOP: 0.5033  RPI: 0.4637  GD: -6 
 52 FC Kansas City (3-10-1)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.5192  OPOP: 0.5174  RPI: 0.4514  GD: -47 
 53 United Futbol Academy (2-11-4)  PCT: 0.2353  OPP: 0.5259  OPOP: 0.4939  RPI: 0.4452  GD: -29 
 54 Orlando Pride (4-11-4)  PCT: 0.3158  OPP: 0.482  OPOP: 0.4986  RPI: 0.4446  GD: -16 
 55 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (1-11-3)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.546  OPOP: 0.509  RPI: 0.4419  GD: -67 
 56 Sockers FC (1-5-6)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.4567  OPOP: 0.517  RPI: 0.4409  GD: -10 
 57 PA Classics (3-8-2)  PCT: 0.3077  OPP: 0.452  OPOP: 0.4885  RPI: 0.4251  GD: -13 
 58 Pateadores (4-17-1)  PCT: 0.2045  OPP: 0.4937  OPOP: 0.4918  RPI: 0.4209  GD: -34 
 59 Virginia Development Academy (3-11-2)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4759  OPOP: 0.4696  RPI: 0.4179  GD: -28 
 60 Albion SC (4-16-1)  PCT: 0.2143  OPP: 0.4815  OPOP: 0.4849  RPI: 0.4155  GD: -58 
 61 Sky Blue - NYSC (4-9-0)  PCT: 0.3077  OPP: 0.4113  OPOP: 0.4638  RPI: 0.3985  GD: -17 
 62 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (3-12-1)  PCT: 0.2188  OPP: 0.4414  OPOP: 0.4865  RPI: 0.397  GD: -27 
 63 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (3-12-0)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.4406  OPOP: 0.4753  RPI: 0.3891  GD: -32 
 64 FC Stars (4-10-1)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.3883  OPOP: 0.4786  RPI: 0.3888  GD: -17 
 65 Empire United (1-11-1)  PCT: 0.1154  OPP: 0.4934  OPOP: 0.4463  RPI: 0.3871  GD: -34 
 66 West Florida Flames (1-15-1)  PCT: 0.0882  OPP: 0.4443  OPOP: 0.5016  RPI: 0.3696  GD: -45 
 67 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-15-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.4909  OPOP: 0.4752  RPI: 0.3642  GD: -45 [All forfeits]
 68 Long Island SC (2-12-0)  PCT: 0.1429  OPP: 0.4275  OPOP: 0.4449  RPI: 0.3607  GD: -48 
 69 PSV Union Football Club (2-17-0)  PCT: 0.1053  OPP: 0.4021  OPOP: 0.4972  RPI: 0.3517  GD: -78


----------



## outside!

Thanks for the analysis Socalpapa. If we take just the SoCal teams, with prior ECNL clubs in black, and non-ECNL clubs in Red it does a pretty good job of showing what I have been saying for some time. In SoCal, ECNL was not really that much more competitive than the non-ECNL teams. The red and black look fairly evenly mixed to me. Too bad we all spent so much money to travel when we could have just stayed in SoCal for good competition.

4 LAFC Slammers (15-2-3) PCT: 0.825 OPP: 0.5442 OPOP: 0.4953 RPI: 0.6022 GD: 51 
15 Legends FC (14-3-5) PCT: 0.75 OPP: 0.5009 OPOP: 0.4927 RPI: 0.5611 GD: 35 
16 Real So Cal (12-5-4) PCT: 0.6667 OPP: 0.521 OPOP: 0.5008 RPI: 0.5523 GD: 25 
18 LA Galaxy San Diego (10-6-6) PCT: 0.5909 OPP: 0.5369 OPOP: 0.4992 RPI: 0.541 GD: 13 
20 West Coast Futbol Club (10-6-5) PCT: 0.5952 OPP: 0.5295 OPOP: 0.489 RPI: 0.5358 GD: 14 
30 San Diego Surf (9-5-6) PCT: 0.6 OPP: 0.4841 OPOP: 0.5002 RPI: 0.5171 GD: 14 
36 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (9-9-3) PCT: 0.5 OPP: 0.5172 OPOP: 0.4925 RPI: 0.5067 GD: 1 
38 Beach Futbol Club (11-8-3) PCT: 0.5682 OPP: 0.4715 OPOP: 0.4999 RPI: 0.5028 GD: 8 
43 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (11-10-2) PCT: 0.5217 OPP: 0.458 OPOP: 0.5038 RPI: 0.4854 GD: 4 
48 LA Galaxy (7-9-5) PCT: 0.4524 OPP: 0.4669 OPOP: 0.4913 RPI: 0.4694 GD: -1 
49 Eagles Soccer Club (8-9-4) PCT: 0.4762 OPP: 0.4493 OPOP: 0.4975 RPI: 0.4681 GD: -5 
58 Pateadores (4-17-1) PCT: 0.2045 OPP: 0.4937 OPOP: 0.4918 RPI: 0.4209 GD: -34 
60 Albion SC (4-16-1) PCT: 0.2143 OPP: 0.4815 OPOP: 0.4849 RPI: 0.4155 GD: -58


----------



## Simisoccerfan

outside! said:


> Thanks for the analysis Socalpapa. If we take just the SoCal teams, with prior ECNL clubs in black, and non-ECNL clubs in Red it does a pretty good job of showing what I have been saying for some time. In SoCal, ECNL was not really that much more competitive than the non-ECNL teams. The red and black look fairly evenly mixed to me. Too bad we all spent so much money to travel when we could have just stayed in SoCal for good competition.
> 
> 4 LAFC Slammers (15-2-3) PCT: 0.825 OPP: 0.5442 OPOP: 0.4953 RPI: 0.6022 GD: 51
> 15 Legends FC (14-3-5) PCT: 0.75 OPP: 0.5009 OPOP: 0.4927 RPI: 0.5611 GD: 35
> 16 Real So Cal (12-5-4) PCT: 0.6667 OPP: 0.521 OPOP: 0.5008 RPI: 0.5523 GD: 25
> 18 LA Galaxy San Diego (10-6-6) PCT: 0.5909 OPP: 0.5369 OPOP: 0.4992 RPI: 0.541 GD: 13
> 20 West Coast Futbol Club (10-6-5) PCT: 0.5952 OPP: 0.5295 OPOP: 0.489 RPI: 0.5358 GD: 14
> 30 San Diego Surf (9-5-6) PCT: 0.6 OPP: 0.4841 OPOP: 0.5002 RPI: 0.5171 GD: 14
> 36 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (9-9-3) PCT: 0.5 OPP: 0.5172 OPOP: 0.4925 RPI: 0.5067 GD: 1
> 38 Beach Futbol Club (11-8-3) PCT: 0.5682 OPP: 0.4715 OPOP: 0.4999 RPI: 0.5028 GD: 8
> 43 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (11-10-2) PCT: 0.5217 OPP: 0.458 OPOP: 0.5038 RPI: 0.4854 GD: 4
> 48 LA Galaxy (7-9-5) PCT: 0.4524 OPP: 0.4669 OPOP: 0.4913 RPI: 0.4694 GD: -1
> 49 Eagles Soccer Club (8-9-4) PCT: 0.4762 OPP: 0.4493 OPOP: 0.4975 RPI: 0.4681 GD: -5
> 58 Pateadores (4-17-1) PCT: 0.2045 OPP: 0.4937 OPOP: 0.4918 RPI: 0.4209 GD: -34
> 60 Albion SC (4-16-1) PCT: 0.2143 OPP: 0.4815 OPOP: 0.4849 RPI: 0.4155 GD: -58



Travel has really only been to Florida and soon to North Carolina.  We get to stay in SoCal for the summer event.   The purpose of those events was to been seen by coaches not really to find competition.   Prior to DA I found that we were traveling much more often to various showcases beyond SoCal.   Add the numerous tournaments throughout SoCal and my opinion is that DA for SoCal actually results in less travel.


----------



## timmyh

SocalPapa said:


> I computed the Girls DA U16/U17 RPI for each team using the NCAA soccer RPI formula (games through 03-04-18):
> 
> 1 FC Dallas [*W-L-T:*] (13-0-3)  PCT: 0.9063  OPP: 0.56  OPOP: 0.5401  RPI: 0.6416  *Goal Differential *(GD): 34
> 2 Nationals (11-2-2)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5638  OPOP: 0.5232  RPI: 0.6127  GD: 39
> 3 Cincinnati Development Academy (9-3-1)  PCT: 0.7308  OPP: 0.5939  OPOP: 0.5232  RPI: 0.6105  GD: 17
> 4 LAFC Slammers (15-2-3)  PCT: 0.825  OPP: 0.5442  OPOP: 0.4953  RPI: 0.6022  GD: 51
> 5 Midwest United FC (12-3-0)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5372  OPOP :0.5271  RPI: 0.6004  GD: 47
> 6 Real Colorado (11-1-4)  PCT: 0.8125  OPP: 0.5098  OPOP: 0.5391  RPI: 0.5928  GD: 33
> 7 Solar Soccer Club (10-3-4)  PCT: 0.7059  OPP: 0.5521  OPOP: 0.5466  RPI: 0.5892  GD: 20
> 8 Lonestar SC Academy (11-4-3)  PCT: 0.6944  OPP: 0.5571  OPOP: 0.5385  RPI: 0.5868  GD: 28
> 9 NTH Tophat (13-2-2)  PCT: 0.8235  OPP: 0.4962  OPOP: 0.5179  RPI: 0.5835  GD: 39
> 10 United Soccer Alliance (13-3-1)  PCT: 0.7941  OPP: 0.5067  OPOP: 0.5078  RPI: 0.5788  GD: 32
> 11 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (12-2-1)  PCT: 0.8333  OPP: 0.4877  OPOP: 0.4975  RPI: 0.5766  GD: 40
> 12 Crossfire Premier (10-3-2)  PCT: 0.7333  OPP: 0.5324  OPOP: 0.4898  RPI: 0.572  GD: 26
> 13 San Jose Earthquakes (11-3-1)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.5023  OPOP: 0.5115  RPI: 0.5707  GD: 22
> 14 Sky Blue - PDA (11-4-1)  PCT: 0.7188  OPP: 0.5204  OPOP: 0.4939  RPI: 0.5634  GD: 21
> 15 Legends FC (14-3-5)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5009  OPOP: 0.4927  RPI: 0.5611  GD: 35
> 16 Real So Cal (12-5-4)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.521  OPOP: 0.5008  RPI: 0.5523  GD: 25
> 17 Michigan Hawks (7-6-2)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.5699  OPOP: 0.5162  RPI: 0.5474  GD: 6
> 18 LA Galaxy San Diego (10-6-6)  PCT: 0.5909  OPP: 0.5369  OPOP: 0.4992  RPI: 0.541  GD: 13
> 19 Concorde Fire (9-6-3)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.5297  OPOP: 0.5076  RPI: 0.5376  GD: -1
> 20 West Coast Futbol Club (10-6-5)  PCT: 0.5952  OPP: 0.5295  OPOP: 0.489  RPI: 0.5358  GD: 14
> 21 Dallas Texans (7-7-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5524  OPOP: 0.5342  RPI: 0.5347  GD: 1
> 22 IMG Academy (12-6-0)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.4814  OPOP: 0.5092  RPI: 0.5347  GD: 31
> 23 FC Virginia (8-5-4)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.5272  OPOP: 0.4851  RPI: 0.5319  GD: 16
> 24 FC Fury NY (11-3-1)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.425  OPOP: 0.4867  RPI: 0.5258  GD: 31
> 25 Charlotte Soccer Academy (5-5-7)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5501  OPOP: 0.5006  RPI: 0.5252  GD: -1
> 26 New York City FC (12-4-1)  PCT: 0.7353  OPP: 0.4396  OPOP: 0.4855  RPI: 0.525  GD: 22
> 27 FC United Soccer Club (7-4-1)  PCT: 0.625  OPP: 0.4636  OPOP: 0.5387  RPI: 0.5227  GD: 12
> 28 SPORTING Blue Valley (5-6-3)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.5504  OPOP: 0.5201  RPI: 0.5213  GD: 14
> 29 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (8-6-3)  PCT: 0.5588  OPP: 0.5135  OPOP: 0.4859  RPI: 0.5179  GD: 8
> 30 San Diego Surf (9-5-6)  PCT: 0.6  OPP: 0.4841  OPOP: 0.5002  RPI: 0.5171  GD: 14
> 31 Weston FC (8-6-2)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.5007  OPOP: 0.5034  RPI: 0.5169  GD: -1
> 32 Reign Academy (7-4-5)  PCT: 0.5938  OPP: 0.4898  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.5162  GD: 5
> 33 NC Courage (7-5-4)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.4928  OPOP: 0.5017  RPI: 0.5125  GD: 3
> 34 Colorado Rush (7-5-3)  PCT: 0.5667  OPP: 0.4722  OPOP: 0.5355  RPI: 0.5116  GD: 6
> 35 Indiana Fire Academy (4-5-2)  PCT: 0.4545  OPP: 0.5317  OPOP: 0.5194  RPI: 0.5093  GD: -20
> 36 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (9-9-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5172  OPOP: 0.4925  RPI: 0.5067  GD: 1
> 37 California Thorns FC (7-9-2)  PCT: 0.4444  OPP: 0.543  OPOP: 0.4885  RPI: 0.5047  GD: 3
> 38 Beach Futbol Club (11-8-3)  PCT: 0.5682  OPP: 0.4715  OPOP: 0.4999  RPI: 0.5028  GD: 8
> 39 Lamorinda Soccer Club (10-7-2)  PCT: 0.5789  OPP: 0.4693  OPOP: 0.4834  RPI: 0.5002  GD: 5
> 40 La Roca Futbol Club (7-6-2)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.489  OPOP: 0.4853  RPI: 0.4991  GD: 15
> 41 Boston Breakers Academy (7-7-0)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5142  OPOP: 0.4552  RPI: 0.4959  GD: 1
> 42 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (5-6-2)  PCT: 0.4615  OPP: 0.4897  OPOP: 0.5197  RPI: 0.4902  GD: 5
> 43 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (11-10-2)  PCT: 0.5217  OPP: 0.458  OPOP: 0.5038  RPI: 0.4854  GD: 4
> 44 Oakwood Soccer Club (6-9-1)  PCT: 0.4063  OPP: 0.5151  OPOP: 0.4644  RPI: 0.4752  GD: -4
> 45 Houston Dash (2-15-2)  PCT: 0.1579  OPP: 0.6091  OPOP: 0.5236  RPI: 0.4749  GD: -37
> 46 Portland Thorns FC (6-6-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4509  OPOP: 0.4861  RPI: 0.472  GD: 7
> 47 Boca United Football Club (6-12-1)  PCT: 0.3421  OPP: 0.5257  OPOP: 0.4942  RPI: 0.4719  GD: -19
> 48 LA Galaxy (7-9-5)  PCT: 0.4524  OPP: 0.4669  OPOP: 0.4913  RPI: 0.4694  GD: -1
> 49 Eagles Soccer Club (8-9-4)  PCT: 0.4762  OPP: 0.4493  OPOP: 0.4975  RPI: 0.4681  GD: -5
> 50 Placer United SC (6-10-4)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4828  OPOP: 0.4936  RPI: 0.4648  GD: -14
> 51 SC del Sol (5-11-5)  PCT: 0.3571  OPP: 0.4972  OPOP: 0.5033  RPI: 0.4637  GD: -6
> 52 FC Kansas City (3-10-1)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.5192  OPOP: 0.5174  RPI: 0.4514  GD: -47
> 53 United Futbol Academy (2-11-4)  PCT: 0.2353  OPP: 0.5259  OPOP: 0.4939  RPI: 0.4452  GD: -29
> 54 Orlando Pride (4-11-4)  PCT: 0.3158  OPP: 0.482  OPOP: 0.4986  RPI: 0.4446  GD: -16
> 55 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (1-11-3)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.546  OPOP: 0.509  RPI: 0.4419  GD: -67
> 56 Sockers FC (1-5-6)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.4567  OPOP: 0.517  RPI: 0.4409  GD: -10
> 57 PA Classics (3-8-2)  PCT: 0.3077  OPP: 0.452  OPOP: 0.4885  RPI: 0.4251  GD: -13
> 58 Pateadores (4-17-1)  PCT: 0.2045  OPP: 0.4937  OPOP: 0.4918  RPI: 0.4209  GD: -34
> 59 Virginia Development Academy (3-11-2)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4759  OPOP: 0.4696  RPI: 0.4179  GD: -28
> 60 Albion SC (4-16-1)  PCT: 0.2143  OPP: 0.4815  OPOP: 0.4849  RPI: 0.4155  GD: -58
> 61 Sky Blue - NYSC (4-9-0)  PCT: 0.3077  OPP: 0.4113  OPOP: 0.4638  RPI: 0.3985  GD: -17
> 62 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (3-12-1)  PCT: 0.2188  OPP: 0.4414  OPOP: 0.4865  RPI: 0.397  GD: -27
> 63 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (3-12-0)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.4406  OPOP: 0.4753  RPI: 0.3891  GD: -32
> 64 FC Stars (4-10-1)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.3883  OPOP: 0.4786  RPI: 0.3888  GD: -17
> 65 Empire United (1-11-1)  PCT: 0.1154  OPP: 0.4934  OPOP: 0.4463  RPI: 0.3871  GD: -34
> 66 West Florida Flames (1-15-1)  PCT: 0.0882  OPP: 0.4443  OPOP: 0.5016  RPI: 0.3696  GD: -45
> 67 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-15-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.4909  OPOP: 0.4752  RPI: 0.3642  GD: -45 [All forfeits]
> 68 Long Island SC (2-12-0)  PCT: 0.1429  OPP: 0.4275  OPOP: 0.4449  RPI: 0.3607  GD: -48
> 69 PSV Union Football Club (2-17-0)  PCT: 0.1053  OPP: 0.4021  OPOP: 0.4972  RPI: 0.3517  GD: -78


This is awesome! Can you do it for other age groups?


----------



## MarkM

outside! said:


> Thanks for the analysis Socalpapa. If we take just the SoCal teams, with prior ECNL clubs in black, and non-ECNL clubs in Red it does a pretty good job of showing what I have been saying for some time. In SoCal, ECNL was not really that much more competitive than the non-ECNL teams. The red and black look fairly evenly mixed to me. Too bad we all spent so much money to travel when we could have just stayed in SoCal for good competition.
> 
> 4 LAFC Slammers (15-2-3) PCT: 0.825 OPP: 0.5442 OPOP: 0.4953 RPI: 0.6022 GD: 51
> 15 Legends FC (14-3-5) PCT: 0.75 OPP: 0.5009 OPOP: 0.4927 RPI: 0.5611 GD: 35
> 16 Real So Cal (12-5-4) PCT: 0.6667 OPP: 0.521 OPOP: 0.5008 RPI: 0.5523 GD: 25
> 18 LA Galaxy San Diego (10-6-6) PCT: 0.5909 OPP: 0.5369 OPOP: 0.4992 RPI: 0.541 GD: 13
> 20 West Coast Futbol Club (10-6-5) PCT: 0.5952 OPP: 0.5295 OPOP: 0.489 RPI: 0.5358 GD: 14
> 30 San Diego Surf (9-5-6) PCT: 0.6 OPP: 0.4841 OPOP: 0.5002 RPI: 0.5171 GD: 14
> 36 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (9-9-3) PCT: 0.5 OPP: 0.5172 OPOP: 0.4925 RPI: 0.5067 GD: 1
> 38 Beach Futbol Club (11-8-3) PCT: 0.5682 OPP: 0.4715 OPOP: 0.4999 RPI: 0.5028 GD: 8
> 43 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (11-10-2) PCT: 0.5217 OPP: 0.458 OPOP: 0.5038 RPI: 0.4854 GD: 4
> 48 LA Galaxy (7-9-5) PCT: 0.4524 OPP: 0.4669 OPOP: 0.4913 RPI: 0.4694 GD: -1
> 49 Eagles Soccer Club (8-9-4) PCT: 0.4762 OPP: 0.4493 OPOP: 0.4975 RPI: 0.4681 GD: -5
> 58 Pateadores (4-17-1) PCT: 0.2045 OPP: 0.4937 OPOP: 0.4918 RPI: 0.4209 GD: -34
> 60 Albion SC (4-16-1) PCT: 0.2143 OPP: 0.4815 OPOP: 0.4849 RPI: 0.4155 GD: -58


The Blues would probably be #1 on this list if the Bakers kids would play in DA, and the VT arrest decimated a top-end Eagles program.  If you take those two things into consideration, it actually undercuts your point.  The top non-ECNL clubs are great, but ECNL had most of the good clubs under its tent last year.


----------



## outside!

MarkM said:


> The Blues would probably be #1 on this list if the Bakers kids would play in DA, and the VT arrest decimated a top-end Eagles program.  If you take those two things into consideration, it actually undercuts your point.  The top non-ECNL clubs are great, but ECNL had most of the good clubs under its tent last year.


But those ECNL teams would travel out of state to play teams that were not any better competition than the local non-ECNL teams.


----------



## Josep

outside! said:


> But those ECNL teams would travel out of state to play teams that were not any better competition than the local non-ECNL teams.


Many competed in Vegas against top out of state teams, some of which are now DA this year.


----------



## Monkey

Fact said:


> Rebels is suppose to be one of the clubs announcing DA.





FriscoSoccer04 said:


> I heard that he new DA club announcements will come out 3/2/2018


I haven't seen any new clubs being announced.  I would hate to think this was some type of a farce.  Seems that if they plan to continue having U14 teams and so new 05s this year, they need to set the teams before players get locked into their current clubs with a deposit.


----------



## outside!

Josep said:


> Many competed in Vegas against top out of state teams, some of which are now DA this year.


The only point I am trying to make is that both ECNL and the top non-ECNL teams did a lot of un-needed travel the past few years, when there was equal or better competition just down the road. GDA has it's own issues, but at least it should result in less travel this year for many SoCal soccer families. Southern California has the population density. We have new fields at Great Orange Park, Oceanside, Norco and Gallway. We already have big name tournaments, and could have more. We have the transportation and hospitality infrastructure and kick ass weather. We should not have to travel out of state more than once per year with certain exceptions. This would lower the cost of participation and allow more players to play and make soccer even more popular. Let the rest of the country come to us if they want to play SoCal teams. Don't worry, they will.


----------



## SocalPapa

timmyh said:


> This is awesome! Can you do it for other age groups?


Thanks.  I improved the formulas so it is a lot faster to compute, but it still takes 10-15 minutes.  (If I were better with macros I could run these almost instantaneously.)  But here is the 18/19 age group.  Let me know whether you'd like to see U14 or U15 next.

 1 LAFC Slammers (16-3-1)  PCT: 0.825  OPP: 0.5668  OPOP: 0.5236  RPI: 0.6205  GD: 58 [note: 11/18 game has no data; I show it as a tie, GDA standings show it as a Slammers win]
2 San Diego Surf (14-3-1)  PCT: 0.8056  OPP: 0.5583  OPOP: 0.539  RPI: 0.6153  GD: 33 
3 Crossfire Premier (15-0-0)  PCT: 1  OPP: 0.4732  OPOP: 0.5137  RPI: 0.615  GD: 51 
4 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (10-3-0)  PCT: 0.7692  OPP: 0.5697  OPOP: 0.5215  RPI: 0.6075  GD: 33 
5 SC del Sol (13-3-5)  PCT: 0.7381  OPP: 0.5747  OPOP: 0.515  RPI: 0.6006  GD: 16 
6 NC Courage (14-0-2)  PCT: 0.9375  OPP: 0.4852  OPOP: 0.4923  RPI: 0.6  GD: 47 
7 Real Colorado (10-2-3)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.5531  OPOP: 0.5077  RPI: 0.5951  GD: 32 
 8 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (16-3-3)  PCT: 0.7955  OPP: 0.5274  OPOP: 0.5199  RPI: 0.5926  GD: 59 
9 Solar Soccer Club (13-1-3)  PCT: 0.8529  OPP: 0.4924  OPOP: 0.5285  RPI: 0.5915  GD: 49 
10 Sky Blue - PDA (11-3-2)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5541  OPOP: 0.4983  RPI: 0.5891  GD: 28 
11 NTH Tophat (13-0-5)  PCT: 0.8611  OPP: 0.4949  OPOP: 0.4867  RPI: 0.5844  GD: 56 
12 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (11-3-1)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.5303  OPOP: 0.4935  RPI: 0.5802  GD: 34 
13 Michigan Hawks (10-2-2)  PCT: 0.7857  OPP: 0.4928  OPOP: 0.5225  RPI: 0.5734  GD: 39 
 14 Legends FC (15-4-3)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5039  OPOP: 0.5343  RPI: 0.573  GD: 26 
15 Real So Cal (12-6-3)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.5478  OPOP: 0.5335  RPI: 0.568  GD: 24 
16 Midwest United FC (8-5-2)  PCT: 0.6  OPP: 0.565  OPOP: 0.5288  RPI: 0.5647  GD: 15 
17 Lonestar SC Academy (9-4-5)  PCT: 0.6389  OPP: 0.5447  OPOP: 0.5195  RPI: 0.5619  GD: 9 
18 FC Virginia (13-4-0)  PCT: 0.7647  OPP: 0.4916  OPOP: 0.4941  RPI: 0.5605  GD: 33 
19 Concorde Fire (13-4-1)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.49  OPOP: 0.4919  RPI: 0.5555  GD: 25 
20 Sockers FC (6-4-2)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.5269  OPOP: 0.5225  RPI: 0.5399  GD: 4 
21 Boston Breakers Academy (11-3-0)  PCT: 0.7857  OPP: 0.4453  OPOP: 0.4689  RPI: 0.5363  GD: 28 
22 La Roca Futbol Club (9-2-4)  PCT: 0.7333  OPP: 0.4552  OPOP: 0.4817  RPI: 0.5314  GD: 19 
 23 Beach Futbol Club (14-7-1)  PCT: 0.6591  OPP: 0.4626  OPOP: 0.5324  RPI: 0.5292  GD: 34 
24 Cincinnati Development Academy (6-5-2)  PCT: 0.5385  OPP: 0.5283  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.5282  GD: -2 
25 Charlotte Soccer Academy (8-5-4)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.5171  OPOP: 0.4824  RPI: 0.5262  GD: 12 
26 Lamorinda Soccer Club (9-9-1)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5447  OPOP: 0.4906  RPI: 0.52  GD: 16 
27 FC Dallas (7-8-1)  PCT: 0.4688  OPP: 0.5486  OPOP: 0.5093  RPI: 0.5188  GD: 7 
 28 LA Galaxy San Diego (8-8-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5081  OPOP: 0.523  RPI: 0.5098  GD: -4 
29 West Coast Futbol Club (8-11-2)  PCT: 0.4286  OPP: 0.5434  OPOP: 0.5135  RPI: 0.5072  GD: 4 
30 Houston Dash (6-8-4)  PCT: 0.4444  OPP: 0.534  OPOP: 0.5158  RPI: 0.5071  GD: -20 
31 SPORTING Blue Valley (6-6-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5086  OPOP: 0.5072  RPI: 0.5061  GD: 4 
32 Portland Thorns FC (7-3-5)  PCT: 0.6333  OPP: 0.4394  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.5009  GD: 9 
33 Nationals (4-9-2)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.5788  OPOP: 0.5114  RPI: 0.5006  GD: -16 
 34 Eagles Soccer Club (7-9-5)  PCT: 0.4524  OPP: 0.5193  OPOP: 0.5105  RPI: 0.5004  GD: -8 
35 Orlando Pride (9-8-2)  PCT: 0.5263  OPP: 0.4876  OPOP: 0.4828  RPI: 0.4961  GD: 5 
 36 Pateadores (7-10-5)  PCT: 0.4318  OPP: 0.5196  OPOP: 0.5005  RPI: 0.4929  GD: -12 
37 California Thorns FC (7-8-3)  PCT: 0.4722  OPP: 0.4865  OPOP: 0.4968  RPI: 0.4855  GD: -4 
38 United Futbol Academy (7-9-1)  PCT: 0.4412  OPP: 0.5066  OPOP: 0.4782  RPI: 0.4831  GD: 2 
39 Placer United SC (6-11-3)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5294  OPOP: 0.4903  RPI: 0.481  GD: -17 
40 New York City FC (9-6-2)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.4273  OPOP: 0.465  RPI: 0.477  GD: 15 
41 Reign Academy (5-9-2)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5205  OPOP: 0.4916  RPI: 0.4769  GD: -20 
42 FC Stars (6-6-0)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4683  OPOP: 0.4694  RPI: 0.4765  GD: -7 
 43 LA Galaxy (6-11-4)  PCT: 0.381  OPP: 0.4951  OPOP: 0.5308  RPI: 0.4755  GD: -21 
44 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (5-7-5)  PCT: 0.4412  OPP: 0.4822  OPOP: 0.4934  RPI: 0.4747  GD: -11 
45 Indiana Fire Academy (3-6-2)  PCT: 0.3636  OPP: 0.5166  OPOP: 0.4998  RPI: 0.4741  GD: -3 
46 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (4-8-3)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.4798  OPOP: 0.5209  RPI: 0.4618  GD: -17 
47 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (5-15-1)  PCT: 0.2619  OPP: 0.5335  OPOP: 0.5172  RPI: 0.4615  GD: -43 
48 Oakwood Soccer Club (6-8-1)  PCT: 0.4333  OPP: 0.473  OPOP: 0.4576  RPI: 0.4592  GD: 2 
49 Colorado Rush (4-10-1)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.5038  OPOP: 0.5195  RPI: 0.4568  GD: -6 
50 FC Kansas City (5-9-0)  PCT: 0.3571  OPP: 0.473  OPOP: 0.5082  RPI: 0.4528  GD: -24 
 51 Albion SC (3-14-1)  PCT: 0.1944  OPP: 0.5506  OPOP: 0.5135  RPI: 0.4523  GD: -39 
52 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (4-12-0)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.5333  OPOP: 0.4833  RPI: 0.45  GD: -28 
53 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (5-7-3)  PCT: 0.4333  OPP: 0.4379  OPOP: 0.4825  RPI: 0.4479  GD: -10 
54 FC United Soccer Club (3-7-1)  PCT: 0.3182  OPP: 0.478  OPOP: 0.5155  RPI: 0.4474  GD: -22 
55 Dallas Texans (3-10-3)  PCT: 0.2813  OPP: 0.4841  OPOP: 0.5134  RPI: 0.4407  GD: -19 
56 Virginia Development Academy (4-9-3)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.4521  OPOP: 0.4901  RPI: 0.4345  GD: -23 
57 United Soccer Alliance (3-10-4)  PCT: 0.2941  OPP: 0.4671  OPOP: 0.4797  RPI: 0.427  GD: -26 
58 FC Fury NY (5-9-1)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.4294  OPOP: 0.4509  RPI: 0.4191  GD: -22 
59 San Jose Earthquakes (2-12-1)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.5007  OPOP: 0.4903  RPI: 0.4146  GD: -24 
60 Lakeland FC (0-0-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.3207  OPOP: 0.5021  RPI: 0.4109  GD: 0 [Not DA, but played games vs DA that were recorded (as 0-0 results) for some reason]
61 Boca United Football Club (5-11-3)  PCT: 0.3421  OPP: 0.4119  OPOP: 0.4745  RPI: 0.4101  GD: -39 
62 West Florida Flames (2-11-4)  PCT: 0.2353  OPP: 0.4613  OPOP: 0.4804  RPI: 0.4096  GD: -31 
63 Long Island SC (2-8-1)  PCT: 0.2273  OPP: 0.4793  OPOP: 0.4428  RPI: 0.4072  GD: -17 
64 PSV Union Football Club (3-13-1)  PCT: 0.2059  OPP: 0.4381  OPOP: 0.4953  RPI: 0.3944  GD: -59 
65 IMG Academy (2-14-2)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.4703  OPOP: 0.4694  RPI: 0.3941  GD: -47 
66 PA Classics (1-11-1)  PCT: 0.1154  OPP: 0.4738  OPOP: 0.4903  RPI: 0.3883  GD: -31 
_ 67 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-15-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5034  OPOP: 0.4953  RPI: 0.3755  GD: -45 [all games 0-3 forfeits]_
68 Sky Blue - NYSC (3-9-1)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.3827  OPOP: 0.4533  RPI: 0.372  GD: -16 
69 Weston FC (1-15-1)  PCT: 0.0882  OPP: 0.4637  OPOP: 0.4718  RPI: 0.3719  GD: -57 
70 Empire United (0-9-2)  PCT: 0.0909  OPP: 0.3767  OPOP: 0.4326  RPI: 0.3193  GD: -38

Corrected 1:59pm


----------



## SocalPapa

*Conference RPIs/Rankings (as of 3/4/18)*

*U16/U17*
1 Frontier - Central Division   0.5449
2 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5307
3 Southwest - West Division   0.5030 
4 Southeast - East Division   0.5019
5 Northwest - West Division   0.4816
6 Atlantic - East Division   0.4774
7 Northeast - East Division   0.4446

*U18/U19*
1 Southwest - West Division 0.5356
2 Mid-America - Central Division 0.5220
3 Frontier - Central Division 0.5138
4 Atlantic - East Division 0.4907
5 Northwest - West Division 0.4788
6 Southeast - East Division 0.4385
7 Northeast - East Division 0.4322


----------



## Kicker4Life

SocalPapa said:


> Thanks.  I improved the formulas so it is a lot faster to compute, but it still takes 10-15 minutes.  (If I were better with macros I could run these almost instantaneously.)  But here is the 18/19 age group.  Let me know whether you'd like to see U14 or U15 next.
> 
> 1 LAFC Slammers [*W-L-T:*] (16-3-1)  PCT: 0.825  OPP: 0.5668  OPOP: 0.5236  RPI: 0.6205  GD: 58 [note: 11/18 game has no data; I show it as a tie, GDA standings show it as a Slammers win]
> 2 San Diego Surf (14-3-1)  PCT: 0.8056  OPP: 0.5583  OPOP: 0.539  RPI: 0.6153  GD: 33
> 3 Crossfire Premier (15--)  PCT: 1  OPP: 0.4732  OPOP: 0.5137  RPI: 0.615  GD: 51
> 4 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (10-3-0)  PCT: 0.7692  OPP: 0.5697  OPOP: 0.5215  RPI: 0.6075  GD: 33
> 5 SC del Sol (13-3-5)  PCT: 0.7381  OPP: 0.5747  OPOP: 0.515  RPI: 0.6006  GD: 16
> 6 Real Colorado (10-2-3)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.5531  OPOP: 0.5077  RPI: 0.5951  GD: 32
> 7 NC Courage (14-0-2)  PCT: 0.9375  OPP: 0.4852  OPOP: 0.4637  RPI: 0.5929  GD: 47
> 8 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (16-3-3)  PCT: 0.7955  OPP: 0.5274  OPOP: 0.5199  RPI: 0.5926  GD: 59
> 9 Solar Soccer Club (13-1-3)  PCT: 0.8529  OPP: 0.4924  OPOP: 0.5285  RPI: 0.5915  GD: 49
> 10 Sky Blue - PDA (11-3-2)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5541  OPOP: 0.4983  RPI: 0.5891  GD: 28
> 11 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (11-3-1)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.5303  OPOP: 0.4935  RPI: 0.5802  GD: 34
> 12 Michigan Hawks (10-2-2)  PCT: 0.7857  OPP: 0.4928  OPOP: 0.5225  RPI: 0.5734  GD: 39
> 13 Legends FC (15-4-3)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5039  OPOP: 0.5343  RPI: 0.573  GD: 26
> 14 NTH Tophat (13-0-5)  PCT: 0.8611  OPP: 0.4949  OPOP: 0.4359  RPI: 0.5717  GD: 56
> 15 Real So Cal (12-6-3)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.5478  OPOP: 0.5335  RPI: 0.568  GD: 24
> 16 Midwest United FC (8-5-2)  PCT: 0.6  OPP: 0.565  OPOP: 0.5288  RPI: 0.5647  GD: 15
> 17 Lonestar SC Academy (9-4-5)  PCT: 0.6389  OPP: 0.5447  OPOP: 0.5195  RPI: 0.5619  GD: 9
> 18 FC Virginia (13-4-0)  PCT: 0.7647  OPP: 0.4916  OPOP: 0.4941  RPI: 0.5605  GD: 33
> 19 Concorde Fire (13-4-1)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.49  OPOP: 0.4665  RPI: 0.5491  GD: 25
> 20 Sockers FC (6-4-2)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.5269  OPOP: 0.5225  RPI: 0.5399  GD: 4
> 21 Boston Breakers Academy (11-3-0)  PCT: 0.7857  OPP: 0.4453  OPOP: 0.4689  RPI: 0.5363  GD: 28
> 22 La Roca Futbol Club (9-2-4)  PCT: 0.7333  OPP: 0.4552  OPOP: 0.4817  RPI: 0.5314  GD: 19
> 23 Beach Futbol Club (14-7-1)  PCT: 0.6591  OPP: 0.4626  OPOP: 0.5324  RPI: 0.5292  GD: 34
> 24 Cincinnati Development Academy (6-5-2)  PCT: 0.5385  OPP: 0.5283  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.5282  GD: -2
> 25 Lamorinda Soccer Club (9-9-1)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5447  OPOP: 0.4906  RPI: 0.52  GD: 16
> 26 Charlotte Soccer Academy (8-5-4)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.5171  OPOP: 0.4555  RPI: 0.5195  GD: 12
> 27 FC Dallas (7-8-1)  PCT: 0.4688  OPP: 0.5486  OPOP: 0.5093  RPI: 0.5188  GD: 7
> 28 LA Galaxy San Diego (8-8-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5081  OPOP: 0.523  RPI: 0.5098  GD: -4
> 29 West Coast Futbol Club (8-11-2)  PCT: 0.4286  OPP: 0.5434  OPOP: 0.5135  RPI: 0.5072  GD: 4
> 30 Houston Dash (6-8-4)  PCT: 0.4444  OPP: 0.534  OPOP: 0.5158  RPI: 0.5071  GD: -20
> 31 SPORTING Blue Valley (6-6-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5086  OPOP: 0.5072  RPI: 0.5061  GD: 4
> 32 Portland Thorns FC (7-3-5)  PCT: 0.6333  OPP: 0.4394  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.5009  GD: 9
> 33 Nationals (4-9-2)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.5788  OPOP: 0.5114  RPI: 0.5006  GD: -16
> 34 Eagles Soccer Club (7-9-5)  PCT: 0.4524  OPP: 0.5193  OPOP: 0.5105  RPI: 0.5004  GD: -8
> 35 Pateadores (7-10-5)  PCT: 0.4318  OPP: 0.5196  OPOP: 0.5005  RPI: 0.4929  GD: -12
> 36 California Thorns FC (7-8-3)  PCT: 0.4722  OPP: 0.4865  OPOP: 0.4968  RPI: 0.4855  GD: -4
> 37 Orlando Pride (9-8-2)  PCT: 0.5263  OPP: 0.4876  OPOP: 0.4347  RPI: 0.484  GD: 5
> 38 Placer United SC (6-11-3)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5294  OPOP: 0.4903  RPI: 0.481  GD: -17
> 39 New York City FC (9-6-2)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.4273  OPOP: 0.465  RPI: 0.477  GD: 15
> 40 Reign Academy (5-9-2)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5205  OPOP: 0.4916  RPI: 0.4769  GD: -20
> 41 FC Stars (6-6-0)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4683  OPOP: 0.4694  RPI: 0.4765  GD: -7
> 42 United Futbol Academy (7-9-1)  PCT: 0.4412  OPP: 0.5066  OPOP: 0.4513  RPI: 0.4764  GD: 2
> 43 LA Galaxy (6-11-4)  PCT: 0.381  OPP: 0.4951  OPOP: 0.5308  RPI: 0.4755  GD: -21
> 44 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (5-7-5)  PCT: 0.4412  OPP: 0.4822  OPOP: 0.4934  RPI: 0.4747  GD: -11
> 45 Indiana Fire Academy (3-6-2)  PCT: 0.3636  OPP: 0.5166  OPOP: 0.4998  RPI: 0.4741  GD: -3
> 46 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (4-8-3)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.4798  OPOP: 0.5209  RPI: 0.4618  GD: -17
> 47 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (5-15-1)  PCT: 0.2619  OPP: 0.5335  OPOP: 0.5172  RPI: 0.4615  GD: -43
> 48 Oakwood Soccer Club (6-8-1)  PCT: 0.4333  OPP: 0.473  OPOP: 0.4576  RPI: 0.4592  GD: 2
> 49 Colorado Rush (4-10-1)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.5038  OPOP: 0.5195  RPI: 0.4568  GD: -6
> 50 FC Kansas City (5-9-0)  PCT: 0.3571  OPP: 0.473  OPOP: 0.5082  RPI: 0.4528  GD: -24
> 51 Albion SC (3-14-1)  PCT: 0.1944  OPP: 0.5506  OPOP: 0.5135  RPI: 0.4523  GD: -39
> 52 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (4-12-0)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.5333  OPOP: 0.4833  RPI: 0.45  GD: -28
> 53 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (5-7-3)  PCT: 0.4333  OPP: 0.4379  OPOP: 0.4825  RPI: 0.4479  GD: -10
> 54 FC United Soccer Club (3-7-1)  PCT: 0.3182  OPP: 0.478  OPOP: 0.5155  RPI: 0.4474  GD: -22
> 55 Virginia Development Academy (4-9-3)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.4521  OPOP: 0.4901  RPI: 0.4345  GD: -23
> 56 Dallas Texans (3-10-3)  PCT: 0.2813  OPP: 0.4841  OPOP: 0.4848  RPI: 0.4336  GD: -19
> 57 FC Fury NY (5-9-1)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.4294  OPOP: 0.4509  RPI: 0.4191  GD: -22
> 58 United Soccer Alliance (3-10-4)  PCT: 0.2941  OPP: 0.4671  OPOP: 0.4259  RPI: 0.4136  GD: -26
> 59 Lakeland FC (0-0-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.3207  OPOP: 0.5021  RPI: 0.4109  GD: 0 [Not DA, but played games vs DA that were recorded (as 0-0 results) for some reason]
> 60 Long Island SC (2-8-1)  PCT: 0.2273  OPP: 0.4793  OPOP: 0.4428  RPI: 0.4072  GD: -17
> 61 San Jose Earthquakes (2-12-1)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.5007  OPOP: 0.4599  RPI: 0.407  GD: -24
> 62 West Florida Flames (2-11-4)  PCT: 0.2353  OPP: 0.4613  OPOP: 0.4535  RPI: 0.4028  GD: -31
> 63 Boca United Football Club (5-11-3)  PCT: 0.3421  OPP: 0.4119  OPOP: 0.4264  RPI: 0.3981  GD: -39
> 64 PSV Union Football Club (3-13-1)  PCT: 0.2059  OPP: 0.4381  OPOP: 0.4953  RPI: 0.3944  GD: -59
> 65 PA Classics (1-11-1)  PCT: 0.1154  OPP: 0.4738  OPOP: 0.4903  RPI: 0.3883  GD: -31
> 66 IMG Academy (2-14-2)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.4703  OPOP: 0.444  RPI: 0.3878  GD: -47
> _ 67 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-15-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5034  OPOP: 0.4953  RPI: 0.3755  GD: -45 [all games 0-3 forfeits]_
> 68 Sky Blue - NYSC (3-9-1)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.3827  OPOP: 0.4181  RPI: 0.3632  GD: -16
> 69 Empire United (0-9-2)  PCT: 0.0909  OPP: 0.3767  OPOP: 0.4326  RPI: 0.3193  GD: -38
> 70 Weston FC (1-15-1)  PCT: 0.0882  OPP: 0.0068  OPOP: 0.0069  RPI: 0.0272  GD: -57


Would enjoy seeing the 03’s and ‘04’s


----------



## SocalPapa

*Here's U14 (as of 3/4/18)*

1 Real Colorado (11-0-1)  PCT: 0.9583  OPP: 0.5531  OPOP: 0.5077  RPI: 0.643  GD: 66 
 2 San Diego Surf (12-0-6)  PCT: 0.8333  OPP: 0.5583  OPOP: 0.539  RPI: 0.6222  GD: 41 
 3 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (10-1-1)  PCT: 0.875  OPP: 0.5303  OPOP: 0.4935  RPI: 0.6073  GD: 28 
4 FC Dallas (9-1-3)  PCT: 0.8077  OPP: 0.5486  OPOP: 0.5093  RPI: 0.6035  GD: 40 
 5 Legends FC (16-2-1)  PCT: 0.8684  OPP: 0.5039  OPOP: 0.5343  RPI: 0.6026  GD: 44 
 6 NTH Tophat (13-0-2)  PCT: 0.9333  OPP: 0.4949  OPOP: 0.4867  RPI: 0.6025  GD: 78 
7 Nationals (6-2-2)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5788  OPOP: 0.5114  RPI: 0.5923  GD: 4 
8 Cincinnati Development Academy (6-1-2)  PCT: 0.7778  OPP: 0.5283  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.588  GD: 15 
 9 Real So Cal (12-4-2)  PCT: 0.7222  OPP: 0.5478  OPOP: 0.5335  RPI: 0.5878  GD: 24 
 10 San Jose Earthquakes (11-1-2)  PCT: 0.8571  OPP: 0.5007  OPOP: 0.4903  RPI: 0.5872  GD: 29 
11 Orlando Pride (13-1-2)  PCT: 0.875  OPP: 0.4876  OPOP: 0.4828  RPI: 0.5832  GD: 53 
 12 LA Galaxy San Diego (12-2-4)  PCT: 0.7778  OPP: 0.5081  OPOP: 0.523  RPI: 0.5792  GD: 30 
 13 Sky Blue - PDA (9-4-0)  PCT: 0.6923  OPP: 0.5541  OPOP: 0.4983  RPI: 0.5747  GD: 29 
14 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (8-2-3)  PCT: 0.7308  OPP: 0.5333  OPOP: 0.4833  RPI: 0.5702  GD: 12 
15 Solar Soccer Club (9-3-2)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.4924  OPOP: 0.5285  RPI: 0.5569  GD: 28 
16 Reign Academy (7-2-4)  PCT: 0.6923  OPP: 0.5205  OPOP: 0.4916  RPI: 0.5562  GD: 15 
17 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (4-3-1)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.5697  OPOP: 0.5215  RPI: 0.5558  GD: 8 
18 Boston Breakers Academy (9-1-1)  PCT: 0.8636  OPP: 0.4453  OPOP: 0.4689  RPI: 0.5558  GD: 33 
19 Colorado Rush (8-3-2)  PCT: 0.6923  OPP: 0.5038  OPOP: 0.5195  RPI: 0.5548  GD: 29 
20 Placer United SC (10-5-2)  PCT: 0.6471  OPP: 0.5294  OPOP: 0.4903  RPI: 0.549  GD: 15 
21 NC Courage (8-2-3)  PCT: 0.7308  OPP: 0.4852  OPOP: 0.4923  RPI: 0.5483  GD: 22 
22 SC del Sol (8-7-3)  PCT: 0.5278  OPP: 0.5747  OPOP: 0.515  RPI: 0.548  GD: -6 
23 Michigan Hawks (6-2-3)  PCT: 0.6818  OPP: 0.4928  OPOP: 0.5225  RPI: 0.5475  GD: 13 
24 Concorde Fire (9-3-3)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.49  OPOP: 0.4919  RPI: 0.543  GD: 42 
 25 Beach Futbol Club (12-4-3)  PCT: 0.7105  OPP: 0.4626  OPOP: 0.5324  RPI: 0.542  GD: 27 
 26 FC Virginia (9-4-1)  PCT: 0.6786  OPP: 0.4916  OPOP: 0.4941  RPI: 0.539  GD: 19 
27 Indiana Fire Academy (3-2-2)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.5166  OPOP: 0.4998  RPI: 0.5261  GD: -1 
28 FC Fury NY (10-3-0)  PCT: 0.7692  OPP: 0.4294  OPOP: 0.4509  RPI: 0.5197  GD: 43 
 29 LAFC Slammers (5-8-2)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.5668  OPOP: 0.5236  RPI: 0.5143  GD: 2 
30 LA Galaxy (8-7-3)  PCT: 0.5278  OPP: 0.4951  OPOP: 0.5308  RPI: 0.5122  GD: -8 
 31 Lamorinda Soccer Club (5-6-5)  PCT: 0.4688  OPP: 0.5447  OPOP: 0.4906  RPI: 0.5122  GD: -4 
32 Crossfire Premier (6-4-2)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.4732  OPOP: 0.5137  RPI: 0.5108  GD: 13 
33 Houston Dash (5-7-4)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.534  OPOP: 0.5158  RPI: 0.5054  GD: -8 
34 Charlotte Soccer Academy (6-6-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5171  OPOP: 0.4824  RPI: 0.5041  GD: 13 
35 New York City FC (8-3-2)  PCT: 0.6923  OPP: 0.4273  OPOP: 0.465  RPI: 0.503  GD: 29 
 36 Albion SC (5-10-3)  PCT: 0.3611  OPP: 0.5705  OPOP: 0.5079  RPI: 0.5025  GD: -23 
 37 Lonestar SC Academy (4-8-3)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.5447  OPOP: 0.5195  RPI: 0.4939  GD: -7 
38 California Thorns FC (6-6-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4865  OPOP: 0.4968  RPI: 0.4924  GD: 0 
39 West Coast Futbol Club (5-10-3)  PCT: 0.3611  OPP: 0.5434  OPOP: 0.5135  RPI: 0.4904  GD: -10 
40 Midwest United FC (1-5-4)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.565  OPOP: 0.5288  RPI: 0.4897  GD: -4 
 41 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (4-10-6)  PCT: 0.35  OPP: 0.5274  OPOP: 0.5199  RPI: 0.4812  GD: -18 
42 Eagles Soccer Club (3-8-7)  PCT: 0.3611  OPP: 0.5193  OPOP: 0.5105  RPI: 0.4776  GD: -12 
 43 United Futbol Academy (5-8-1)  PCT: 0.3929  OPP: 0.5066  OPOP: 0.4782  RPI: 0.471  GD: -8 
44 SPORTING Blue Valley (3-7-1)  PCT: 0.3182  OPP: 0.5086  OPOP: 0.5072  RPI: 0.4606  GD: -17 
 45 Pateadores (4-12-3)  PCT: 0.2895  OPP: 0.5196  OPOP: 0.5005  RPI: 0.4573  GD: -24 
 46 FC Stars (4-6-3)  PCT: 0.4231  OPP: 0.4683  OPOP: 0.4694  RPI: 0.4573  GD: -1 
47 Oakwood Soccer Club (5-7-1)  PCT: 0.4231  OPP: 0.473  OPOP: 0.4576  RPI: 0.4566  GD: -9 
48 Weston FC (4-7-3)  PCT: 0.3929  OPP: 0.4637  OPOP: 0.4718  RPI: 0.448  GD: -6 
49 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (2-13-3)  PCT: 0.1944  OPP: 0.5335  OPOP: 0.5172  RPI: 0.4447  GD: -34 
50 La Roca Futbol Club (3-7-2)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.4552  OPOP: 0.4817  RPI: 0.4314  GD: -16 
51 Virginia Development Academy (2-7-4)  PCT: 0.3077  OPP: 0.4521  OPOP: 0.4901  RPI: 0.4255  GD: -21 
52 United Soccer Alliance (3-9-2)  PCT: 0.2857  OPP: 0.4671  OPOP: 0.4797  RPI: 0.4249  GD: -39 
53 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (2-6-4)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.4379  OPOP: 0.4825  RPI: 0.4229  GD: -18 
54 West Florida Flames (3-9-2)  PCT: 0.2857  OPP: 0.4613  OPOP: 0.4804  RPI: 0.4222  GD: -46 
55 PA Classics (0-5-5)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4738  OPOP: 0.4903  RPI: 0.422  GD: -18 
56 FC United Soccer Club (1-6-1)  PCT: 0.1875  OPP: 0.478  OPOP: 0.5155  RPI: 0.4147  GD: -18 
57 PSV Union Football Club (2-9-5)  PCT: 0.2813  OPP: 0.4381  OPOP: 0.4953  RPI: 0.4132  GD: -22 
58 Sockers FC (0-6-1)  PCT: 0.0714  OPP: 0.5269  OPOP: 0.5225  RPI: 0.4119  GD: -17 
59 Dallas Texans (1-10-2)  PCT: 0.1538  OPP: 0.4841  OPOP: 0.5134  RPI: 0.4089  GD: -34 
60 Portland Thorns FC (2-8-2)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4394  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.405  GD: -18 
61 Sky Blue - NYSC (4-6-0)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.3827  OPOP: 0.4533  RPI: 0.4047  GD: -16 
62 Long Island SC (1-7-2)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.4793  OPOP: 0.4428  RPI: 0.4004  GD: -39 
63 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (0-10-4)  PCT: 0.1429  OPP: 0.4822  OPOP: 0.4934  RPI: 0.4002  GD: -33 
64 Boca United Football Club (2-9-5)  PCT: 0.2813  OPP: 0.4119  OPOP: 0.4745  RPI: 0.3949  GD: -34 
65 IMG Academy (1-13-1)  PCT: 0.1  OPP: 0.4703  OPOP: 0.4694  RPI: 0.3775  GD: -75 
_ 66 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-15-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5034  OPOP: 0.4953  RPI: 0.3755  GD: -45 [all games 0-3 forfeits]_
67 FC Kansas City (0-11-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.473  OPOP: 0.5082  RPI: 0.3636  GD: -97 
68 Empire United (0-9-1)  PCT: 0.05  OPP: 0.3767  OPOP: 0.4326  RPI: 0.309  GD: -38 

*Conference RPI (U14): *
1 Southwest - West Division   0.5259
2 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5158
3 Frontier - Central Division   0.5101
4 Atlantic - East Division   0.4952
5 Southeast - East Division   0.4836
6 Northwest - West Division   0.4833
7 Northeast - East Division   0.4508


----------



## GoldenFjord

Kicker4Life said:


> Would enjoy seeing the 03’s and ‘04’s


As if the great Bebino could ever be usurped as high king of Child Raters Anonymous.
Dream on.
@JoeBieber you are being beckoned.


----------



## Kicker4Life

GoldenFjord said:


> As if the great Bebino could ever be usurped as high king of Child Raters Anonymous.
> Dream on.
> @JoeBieber you are being beckoned.


I am not sure how to take this.....we aren’t talking about Albion so I’m not sure why you’re trolling.   Or maybe I’m just misinterpreting your post ‍


----------



## SocalPapa

Kicker4Life said:


> Would enjoy seeing the 03’s and ‘04’s


Here's the last one (U15's as of 3-6-18).  Albion notably with the 12th-ranked team in this age group.

 1 FC Dallas [W-L-T] (13-1-2)  PCT: 0.875  OPP: 0.5633  OPOP: 0.5255  RPI: 0.6318  Goal Differential (GD): 35 
2 Michigan Hawks (10-1-4)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5472  OPOP: 0.5216  RPI: 0.604  GD: 21 
3 NTH Tophat (14-1-3)  PCT: 0.8611  OPP: 0.516  OPOP: 0.4854  RPI: 0.5946  GD: 64 
 4 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (17-3-3)  PCT: 0.8043  OPP: 0.5203  OPOP: 0.5308  RPI: 0.5939  GD: 54 
 5 Sky Blue - PDA (11-1-4)  PCT: 0.8125  OPP: 0.526  OPOP: 0.4948  RPI: 0.5898  GD: 41 
6 Solar Soccer Club (10-3-4)  PCT: 0.7059  OPP: 0.5641  OPOP: 0.5249  RPI: 0.5897  GD: 29 
 7 Legends FC (14-2-6)  PCT: 0.7727  OPP: 0.5201  OPOP: 0.5193  RPI: 0.583  GD: 32 
8 Cincinnati Development Academy (8-3-2)  PCT: 0.6923  OPP: 0.5638  OPOP: 0.4972  RPI: 0.5793  GD: 8 
 9 Beach Futbol Club (15-3-4)  PCT: 0.7727  OPP: 0.4983  OPOP: 0.5223  RPI: 0.5729  GD: 32 
10 LA Galaxy San Diego (11-5-6)  PCT: 0.6364  OPP: 0.5602  OPOP: 0.5244  RPI: 0.5703  GD: 19 
11 Dallas Texans (9-4-3)  PCT: 0.6563  OPP: 0.5426  OPOP: 0.5331  RPI: 0.5687  GD: 20 
 12 Albion SC (10-6-6)  PCT: 0.5909  OPP: 0.5612  OPOP: 0.5134  RPI: 0.5567  GD: 3 
13 San Diego Surf (11-5-5)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.5206  OPOP: 0.5327  RPI: 0.5542  GD: 20 
14 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (10-4-1)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5104  OPOP: 0.4799  RPI: 0.5502  GD: 24 
15 Lonestar SC Academy (6-5-7)  PCT: 0.5278  OPP: 0.5698  OPOP: 0.5209  RPI: 0.5471  GD: 3 
16 New York City FC (12-3-1)  PCT: 0.7813  OPP: 0.4549  OPOP: 0.4958  RPI: 0.5467  GD: 37 
17 Charlotte Soccer Academy (11-4-2)  PCT: 0.7059  OPP: 0.4932  OPOP: 0.4925  RPI: 0.5462  GD: 36 
18 Oakwood Soccer Club (9-4-3)  PCT: 0.6563  OPP: 0.5232  OPOP: 0.4818  RPI: 0.5461  GD: 19 
19 SC del Sol (10-8-3)  PCT: 0.5476  OPP: 0.5483  OPOP: 0.523  RPI: 0.5418  GD: 6 
20 San Jose Earthquakes (8-5-4)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.5268  OPOP: 0.5169  RPI: 0.5397  GD: 9 
 21 West Coast Futbol Club (8-8-5)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5668  OPOP: 0.5208  RPI: 0.5386  GD: 7 
22 Concorde Fire (11-4-3)  PCT: 0.6944  OPP: 0.4866  OPOP: 0.4851  RPI: 0.5382  GD: 28 
23 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (8-3-2)  PCT: 0.6923  OPP: 0.4655  OPOP: 0.5143  RPI: 0.5344  GD: 29 
24 Reign Academy (9-4-3)  PCT: 0.6563  OPP: 0.4916  OPOP: 0.4912  RPI: 0.5327  GD: 11 
25 California Thorns FC (8-5-5)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.5172  OPOP: 0.51  RPI: 0.5319  GD: 5 
 26 LAFC Slammers (8-8-4)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.557  OPOP: 0.5128  RPI: 0.5317  GD: -3 
27 Crossfire Premier (6-5-4)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.5408  OPOP: 0.5004  RPI: 0.5289  GD: 3 
28 Indiana Fire Academy (4-3-4)  PCT: 0.5455  OPP: 0.5148  OPOP: 0.5223  RPI: 0.5243  GD: 0 
29 Real Colorado (9-4-2)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.4476  OPOP: 0.5157  RPI: 0.5194  GD: 18 
30 Nationals (6-6-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.533  OPOP: 0.5062  RPI: 0.5181  GD: 3 
31 Weston FC (11-5-1)  PCT: 0.6765  OPP: 0.4556  OPOP: 0.4819  RPI: 0.5174  GD: 20 
32 Sockers FC (4-5-3)  PCT: 0.4583  OPP: 0.551  OPOP: 0.4988  RPI: 0.5148  GD: -4 
33 FC Fury NY (11-4-1)  PCT: 0.7188  OPP: 0.4117  OPOP: 0.487  RPI: 0.5073  GD: 29 
34 FC United Soccer Club (4-4-4)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5031  OPOP: 0.5114  RPI: 0.5044  GD: 6 
35 FC Virginia (10-6-1)  PCT: 0.6176  OPP: 0.4582  OPOP: 0.4802  RPI: 0.5036  GD: 18 
36 NC Courage (9-4-3)  PCT: 0.6563  OPP: 0.4362  OPOP: 0.4852  RPI: 0.5034  GD: 16 
37 Placer United SC (11-8-1)  PCT: 0.575  OPP: 0.4653  OPOP: 0.4953  RPI: 0.5002  GD: 12 
38 La Roca Futbol Club (6-6-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4969  OPOP: 0.4983  RPI: 0.498  GD: 4 
 39 Pateadores (7-12-3)  PCT: 0.3864  OPP: 0.5441  OPOP: 0.5109  RPI: 0.4964  GD: -15 
40 Orlando Pride (10-9-0)  PCT: 0.5263  OPP: 0.4923  OPOP: 0.4692  RPI: 0.495  GD: 10 
41 Houston Dash (4-10-4)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.5508  OPOP: 0.5218  RPI: 0.4892  GD: -27 
42 Lamorinda Soccer Club (9-10-0)  PCT: 0.4737  OPP: 0.4907  OPOP: 0.4928  RPI: 0.487  GD: 2 
 43 LA Galaxy (10-11-0)  PCT: 0.4762  OPP: 0.4682  OPOP: 0.5202  RPI: 0.4832  GD: 7 
44 Real So Cal (7-12-2)  PCT: 0.381  OPP: 0.5135  OPOP: 0.5197  RPI: 0.4819  GD: -14 
45 FC Stars (7-6-3)  PCT: 0.5313  OPP: 0.4485  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.4799  GD: 16 
46 SPORTING Blue Valley (5-8-1)  PCT: 0.3929  OPP: 0.5002  OPOP: 0.501  RPI: 0.4736  GD: 6 
47 Midwest United FC (4-7-4)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4913  OPOP: 0.5092  RPI: 0.4729  GD: -3 
48 Virginia Development Academy (6-7-3)  PCT: 0.4688  OPP: 0.4731  OPOP: 0.4755  RPI: 0.4726  GD: 3 
 49 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (5-13-3)  PCT: 0.3095  OPP: 0.5323  OPOP: 0.5083  RPI: 0.4706  GD: -25 
50 Boston Breakers Academy (3-9-2)  PCT: 0.2857  OPP: 0.5437  OPOP: 0.4793  RPI: 0.4631  GD: -5 
51 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (5-9-2)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5033  OPOP: 0.4682  RPI: 0.4625  GD: -29 
52 Sky Blue - NYSC (3-6-4)  PCT: 0.3846  OPP: 0.4609  OPOP: 0.4809  RPI: 0.4468  GD: 0 
53 Colorado Rush (5-8-2)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4392  OPOP: 0.5035  RPI: 0.4455  GD: -3 
54 United Futbol Academy (4-11-2)  PCT: 0.2941  OPP: 0.5049  OPOP: 0.4731  RPI: 0.4443  GD: -3 
55 PSV Union Football Club (5-11-3)  PCT: 0.3421  OPP: 0.4605  OPOP: 0.5071  RPI: 0.4426  GD: -17 
 56 Eagles Soccer Club (6-15-0)  PCT: 0.2857  OPP: 0.4827  OPOP: 0.5079  RPI: 0.4398  GD: -42 
57 West Florida Flames (5-10-2)  PCT: 0.3529  OPP: 0.4544  OPOP: 0.4733  RPI: 0.4338  GD: -28 
58 Boca United Football Club (6-12-1)  PCT: 0.3421  OPP: 0.4478  OPOP: 0.4833  RPI: 0.4303  GD: -22 
59 PA Classics (4-8-1)  PCT: 0.3462  OPP: 0.4126  OPOP: 0.4817  RPI: 0.4133  GD: -28 
60 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (1-10-4)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.46  OPOP: 0.5064  RPI: 0.4066  GD: -27 
61 Portland Thorns FC (3-12-0)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.4613  OPOP: 0.4856  RPI: 0.402  GD: -33 
62 Empire United (2-11-0)  PCT: 0.1538  OPP: 0.4916  OPOP: 0.4606  RPI: 0.3994  GD: -57 
63 United Soccer Alliance (1-14-2)  PCT: 0.1176  OPP: 0.5054  OPOP: 0.4689  RPI: 0.3993  GD: -50 
64 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (1-13-3)  PCT: 0.1471  OPP: 0.4705  OPOP: 0.4634  RPI: 0.3879  GD: -50 
65 FC Kansas City (1-13-0)  PCT: 0.0714  OPP: 0.4694  OPOP: 0.4979  RPI: 0.3771  GD: -63 
66 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (3-12-0)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.4009  OPOP: 0.4651  RPI: 0.3667  GD: -31 
67 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-15-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.4797  OPOP: 0.4899  RPI: 0.3623  GD: -45 [all 0-3 forfeits]
68 Long Island SC (1-11-1)  PCT: 0.1154  OPP: 0.4317  OPOP: 0.4653  RPI: 0.361  GD: -47 
69 IMG Academy (0-17-1)  PCT: 0.0278  OPP: 0.4487  OPOP: 0.4785  RPI: 0.3509  GD: -94 

*Conference RPI U15*
1 Southwest - West Division   0.5296
2 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5176
3 Frontier - Central Division   0.5158
4 Northwest - West Division   0.4825
5 Southeast - East Division   0.4776
6 Northeast - East Division   0.4688
7 Atlantic - East Division   0.4683


----------



## push_up

Outside FAIL.

There are plenty of teams better than socal teams.


----------



## SocalPapa

A summary of all of the above.  Figures in parentheses are U14, U15, U16/17, and U18/19 rankings, respectively.  Sorted by average ranking.

 1 NTH Tophat (6, 3, 9, 11) Avg: 7.25 
2 FC Dallas (4, 1, 1, 27) Avg: 8.25 
3 Solar Soccer Club (15, 6, 7, 9) Avg: 9.25 
4 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (3, 14, 11, 12) Avg: 10 
 5 Legends FC (5, 7, 15, 14) Avg: 10.25 
 6 Sky Blue - PDA (13, 5, 14, 10) Avg: 10.5 
7 Cincinnati Development Academy (8, 8, 3, 24) Avg: 10.75 
7 Real Colorado (1, 29, 6, 7) Avg: 10.75 
 9 San Diego Surf (2, 13, 30, 2) Avg: 11.75 
 10 Michigan Hawks (23, 2, 17, 13) Avg: 13.75 
 11 LAFC Slammers (29, 26, 4, 1) Avg: 15 
12 LA Galaxy San Diego (12, 10, 18, 28) Avg: 17 
 13 Nationals (7, 30, 2, 33) Avg: 18 
14 Crossfire Premier (32, 27, 12, 3) Avg: 18.5 
15 Lonestar SC Academy (37, 15, 8, 17) Avg: 19.25 
16 Concorde Fire (24, 22, 19, 19) Avg: 21 
 16 Real So Cal (9, 44, 16, 15) Avg: 21 
 18 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (17, 23, 42, 4) Avg: 21.5 
 19 Beach Futbol Club (25, 9, 38, 23) Avg: 23.75 
 20 NC Courage (21, 36, 33, 6) Avg: 24 
 20 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (41, 4, 43, 8) Avg: 24 
 22 SC del Sol (22, 19, 51, 5) Avg: 24.25 
23 Charlotte Soccer Academy (34, 17, 25, 25) Avg: 25.25 
24 FC Virginia (26, 35, 23, 18) Avg: 25.5 
24 San Jose Earthquakes (10, 20, 13, 59) Avg: 25.5 
26 Midwest United FC (40, 47, 5, 16) Avg: 27 
 27 West Coast Futbol Club (39, 21, 20, 29) Avg: 27.25 
 28 Reign Academy (16, 24, 32, 41) Avg: 28.25 
29 New York City FC (35, 16, 26, 40) Avg: 29.25 
30 Boston Breakers Academy (18, 50, 41, 21) Avg: 32.5 
31 Indiana Fire Academy (27, 28, 35, 45) Avg: 33.75 
32 California Thorns FC (38, 25, 37, 37) Avg: 34.25 
33 Lamorinda Soccer Club (31, 42, 39, 26) Avg: 34.5 
34 Orlando Pride (11, 40, 54, 35) Avg: 35 
35 FC Fury NY (28, 33, 24, 58) Avg: 35.75 
36 Dallas Texans (59, 11, 21, 55) Avg: 36.5 
36 Placer United SC (20, 37, 50, 39) Avg: 36.5 
38 Houston Dash (33, 41, 45, 30) Avg: 37.25 
38 SPORTING Blue Valley (44, 46, 28, 31) Avg: 37.25 
40 La Roca Futbol Club (50, 38, 40, 22) Avg: 37.5 
41 Colorado Rush (19, 53, 34, 49) Avg: 38.75 
42 Oakwood Soccer Club (47, 18, 44, 48) Avg: 39.25 
 43 Albion SC (36, 12, 60, 51) Avg: 39.75 
44 LA Galaxy (30, 43, 48, 43) Avg: 41 
 45 Sockers FC (58, 32, 56, 20) Avg: 41.5 
46 FC United Soccer Club (56, 34, 27, 54) Avg: 42.75 
 47 Pateadores (45, 39, 58, 36) Avg: 44.5 
 48 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (14, 51, 62, 52) Avg: 44.75 
48 Weston FC (48, 31, 31, 69) Avg: 44.75 
 50 Eagles Soccer Club (42, 56, 49, 34) Avg: 45.25 
50 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (49, 49, 36, 47) Avg: 45.25 
 52 United Soccer Alliance (52, 63, 10, 57) Avg: 45.5 
53 United Futbol Academy (43, 54, 53, 38) Avg: 47 
54 FC Stars (46, 45, 64, 42) Avg: 49.25 
55 Portland Thorns FC (60, 61, 46, 32) Avg: 49.75 
56 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (63, 64, 29, 44) Avg: 50 
57 Virginia Development Academy (51, 48, 59, 56) Avg: 53.5 
58 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (N/A, 60, 55, 46) Avg: 53.67 
59 IMG Academy (65, 69, 22, 65) Avg: 55.25 
60 Boca United Football Club (64, 58, 47, 61) Avg: 57.5 
61 FC Kansas City (67, 65, 52, 50) Avg: 58.5 
62 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (53, 66, 63, 53) Avg: 58.75 
63 PA Classics (55, 59, 57, 66) Avg: 59.25 
64 West Florida Flames (54, 57, 66, 62) Avg: 59.75 
65 Sky Blue - NYSC (61, 52, 61, 68) Avg: 60.5 
66 PSV Union Football Club (57, 55, 69, 64) Avg: 61.25 
67 Long Island SC (62, 68, 68, 63) Avg: 65.25 
68 Empire United (68, 62, 65, 70) Avg: 66.25 
69 Burlingame Soccer Club (66, 67, 67, 67) Avg: 66.75 [all games forfeits]

And in case you were wondering, Southwest is indeed best:

*Conference Rankings*
1 Southwest - West Division (1, 1, 3, 1) Avg: 1.5
2 Mid-America - Central Division (2, 2, 2, 2) Avg: 2
3 Frontier - Central Division (3, 3, 1, 3) Avg: 2.5
4 Northwest - West Division (6, 4, 5, 5) Avg: 5
4 Southeast - East Division (5, 5, 4, 6) Avg: 5
6 Atlantic - East Division (4, 7, 6, 4) Avg: 5.25
7 Northeast - East Division (7, 6, 7, 7) Avg: 6.75


----------



## Josep

Florida showed which teams were best.  Thanks for the data!   Much appreciated.


----------



## timmyh

This is awesome, SoCalPapa.
Thanks for compiling and sharing. 

A less gentlemanly person than myself might ask if ECNL rankings are next, but that would be rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## outside!

push_up said:


> Outside FAIL.
> 
> There are plenty of teams better than socal teams.


I didn't say we should never travel out of state, I am saying we should not travel as much. The top few teams could travel a little more. Just because there are great teams from the rest of the country does not mean that average or below average teams from SoCal should travel more than once a year to somewhere out of state to get beat. They can stay here and get beat by the better SoCal teams. There would be no difference in player development for the players on the average/below average SoCal teams. The top SoCal teams could travel more to play against the better teams from other regions. For GDA, SoCal teams travelled out of state at least 3 times this season. It does not make sense.


----------



## Josep

Florida, NC and Arizona?  I mean you play in AZ and LV for ECNL.  Not sure I’d qualify that as traveling. 

Oh and top teams don’t want to play lower SoCal teams.  They’d rather travel and play better comp (if they can find it!)


----------



## SocalPapa

timmyh said:


> This is awesome, SoCalPapa.
> Thanks for compiling and sharing.
> 
> A less gentlemanly person than myself might ask if ECNL rankings are next, but that would be rude and inconsiderate.


Thanks!  No plans to do ECNL.  I don't have an easy way to download the results from that league and I actually think the algorithm that youthsoccerrankings.us uses is better than a results-only RPI.  This was my attempt to fill in the hole that exists in YSR's analysis because they don't (and can't) include GDA in their rankings as it is a 100% closed league.

I'll probably run all this for GDA one more time before playoffs to see how predictive it is.


----------



## outside!

Josep said:


> Florida, NC and Arizona?  I mean you play in AZ and LV for ECNL.  Not sure I’d qualify that as traveling.
> 
> Oh and top teams don’t want to play lower SoCal teams.  They’d rather travel and play better comp (if they can find it!)


Any destination that requires a five hour drive or plane flight qualifies as "traveling" for me. It is expensive and is detrimental to school work (and attendance). My idea only works for areas of the country that have a big enough population to field enough high level teams to make a league.


----------



## Striker17

outside! said:


> Any destination that requires a five hour drive or plane flight qualifies as "traveling" for me. It is expensive and is detrimental to school work (and attendance). My idea only works for areas of the country that have a big enough population to field enough high level teams to make a league.


Um have you missed out on the GDA thread where a large number of parents had no problem missing finals and school and claimed their children were academic powerhouses who could easily miss while studying on sidelines? 
These people do not care about that.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Striker17 said:


> Um have you missed out on the GDA thread where a large number of parents had no problem missing finals and school and claimed their children were academic powerhouses who could easily miss while studying on sidelines?
> These people do not care about that.


If a kid is struggling academically and has a hard to focusing on their studies I think the travel could be an issue. But those kids would likely still struggle without any travel.  It takes a focused kid to thrive in DA with 4 practices a week and those kids usually figure out how to get their studying in.  There was a lot of downtime in Florida and my dd spent most of it studying.


----------



## Fact

Simisoccerfan said:


> If a kid is struggling academically and has a hard to focusing on their studies I think the travel could be an issue. But those kids would likely still struggle without any travel.  It takes a focused kid to thrive in DA with 4 practices a week and those kids usually figure out how to get their studying in.  There was a lot of downtime in Florida and my dd spent most of it studying.


That's great that it works for you.  However, if you child ever had a teacher that took missing class personally or thought that sports were a waste of time and so would not allow make up labs, took away all participation points for being absent, made make up tests that are substantially harder, including nonsensical information taught in class while not allowing the sharing of class notes with the absent student you might see things differently.  I've known kids at public schools that had to deal with teachers like this.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Fact said:


> That's great that it works for you.  However, if you child ever had a teacher that took missing class personally or thought that sports were a waste of time and so would not allow make up labs, took away all participation points for being absent, made make up tests that are substantially harder, including nonsensical information taught in class while not allowing the sharing of class notes with the absent student you might see things differently.  I've known kids at public schools that had to deal with teachers like this.


To each their own!  We all need to accept that our experience isn’t the same as someone else’s and that is ok.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Fact said:


> That's great that it works for you.  However, if you child ever had a teacher that took missing class personally or thought that sports were a waste of time and so would not allow make up labs, took away all participation points for being absent, made make up tests that are substantially harder, including nonsensical information taught in class while not allowing the sharing of class notes with the absent student you might see things differently.  I've known kids at public schools that had to deal with teachers like this.


I think you are overreacting.  So far DA players have only missed two days of school (3 days for o3’s).  For us we are on a block schedule so she only missed each class once.  Most kids miss a lot more due to sickness.  Any student should easily recover from this.  If you are having a problem with a teacher talk to the principal.  They should be supportive due to the college recruiting angle.


----------



## SocalPapa

Updated RPI for 16/17 following Spring Showcase.  Not a particularly good showing for So Cal teams in that age bracket.  SW has dropped from 3rd to 4th in conference RPI.

1    FC Dallas (17-1-5)  PCT: 0.8478  OPP: 0.6236  OPOP: 0.5446   RPI: 0.6599  GD: 42
2    Nationals (14-2-3)  PCT: 0.8158  OPP: 0.6098  OPOP: 0.5311   RPI: 0.6416  GD: 45
3    LAFC Slammers (21-2-2)  PCT: 0.88  OPP: 0.5656  OPOP: 0.5075   RPI: 0.6296  GD: 73
4    NTH Tophat (16-4-2)  PCT: 0.7727  OPP: 0.5872  OPOP: 0.5194   RPI: 0.6166  GD: 43
5    Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (17-3-2)  PCT: 0.8182  OPP: 0.557  OPOP: 0.5134   RPI: 0.6114  GD: 46
6    Cincinnati Development Academy (13-5-1)  PCT: 0.7105  OPP: 0.5998  OPOP: 0.5317   RPI: 0.6104  GD: 20
7    Sky Blue - PDA (16-5-1)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5835  OPOP: 0.5002   RPI: 0.6043  GD: 29
8    Midwest United FC (14-7-0)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5896  OPOP: 0.5373   RPI: 0.5958  GD: 47
9    Solar Soccer Club (13-6-3)  PCT: 0.6591  OPP: 0.5856  OPOP: 0.5492   RPI: 0.5948  GD: 15
10    Lonestar SC Academy (15-4-5)  PCT: 0.7292  OPP: 0.5536  OPOP: 0.5391   RPI: 0.5939  GD: 37
11    Real Colorado (14-5-4)  PCT: 0.6957  OPP: 0.5522  OPOP: 0.5382   RPI: 0.5845  GD: 31
12    Crossfire Premier (17-3-2)  PCT: 0.8182  OPP: 0.5025  OPOP: 0.5121   RPI: 0.5838  GD: 49
13    Real So Cal (17-5-5)  PCT: 0.7222  OPP: 0.5221  OPOP: 0.5095   RPI: 0.569  GD: 34
14    United Soccer Alliance (15-7-1)  PCT: 0.6739  OPP: 0.5432  OPOP: 0.5066   RPI: 0.5667  GD: 35
15    Legends FC (18-5-4)  PCT: 0.7407  OPP: 0.5057  OPOP: 0.5011   RPI: 0.5633  GD: 45
16    FC Fury NY (13-5-1)  PCT: 0.7105  OPP: 0.5279  OPOP: 0.484   RPI: 0.5626  GD: 28
17    Concorde Fire (15-6-4)  PCT: 0.68  OPP: 0.5242  OPOP: 0.5141   RPI: 0.5606  GD: 13
18    San Jose Earthquakes (18-4-1)  PCT: 0.8043  OPP: 0.4667  OPOP: 0.5028   RPI: 0.5601  GD: 54
19    IMG Academy (15-8-2)  PCT: 0.64  OPP: 0.539  OPOP: 0.5131   RPI: 0.5578  GD: 31
20    FC Virginia (11-6-4)  PCT: 0.619  OPP: 0.5343  OPOP: 0.5026   RPI: 0.5475  GD: 25
21    FC United Soccer Club (11-6-0)  PCT: 0.6471  OPP: 0.5017  OPOP: 0.5205   RPI: 0.5428  GD: 15
22    LA Galaxy San Diego (12-8-7)  PCT: 0.5741  OPP: 0.5367  OPOP: 0.5021   RPI: 0.5374  GD: 14
23    Michigan Hawks (7-9-4)  PCT: 0.45  OPP: 0.5747  OPOP: 0.5212   RPI: 0.5302  GD: 0
24    Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (12-8-3)  PCT: 0.587  OPP: 0.5147  OPOP: 0.4991   RPI: 0.5289  GD: 13
25    New York City FC (13-7-2)  PCT: 0.6364  OPP: 0.4945  OPOP: 0.4766   RPI: 0.5255  GD: 19
26    NC Courage (12-6-6)  PCT: 0.625  OPP: 0.4835  OPOP: 0.5076   RPI: 0.5249  GD: 10
27    West Coast Futbol Club (11-8-7)  PCT: 0.5577  OPP: 0.5258  OPOP: 0.487   RPI: 0.5241  GD: 11
28    Reign Academy (12-5-5)  PCT: 0.6591  OPP: 0.4632  OPOP: 0.4929   RPI: 0.5196  GD: 20
29    Dallas Texans (10-11-2)  PCT: 0.4783  OPP: 0.5317  OPOP: 0.5248   RPI: 0.5166  GD: 0
30    Weston FC (11-10-3)  PCT: 0.5208  OPP: 0.5215  OPOP: 0.5019   RPI: 0.5164  GD: -1
31    SPORTING Blue Valley (8-9-4)  PCT: 0.4762  OPP: 0.5297  OPOP: 0.5209   RPI: 0.5141  GD: 16
32    Boston Breakers Academy (13-7-0)  PCT: 0.65  OPP: 0.4659  OPOP: 0.4715   RPI: 0.5133  GD: 30
33    Beach Futbol Club (13-12-3)  PCT: 0.5179  OPP: 0.5122  OPOP: 0.4997   RPI: 0.5105  GD: 3
34    Charlotte Soccer Academy (10-8-8)  PCT: 0.5385  OPP: 0.5019  OPOP: 0.4978   RPI: 0.51  GD: 20
35    La Roca Futbol Club (9-10-2)  PCT: 0.4762  OPP: 0.5358  OPOP: 0.4886   RPI: 0.5091  GD: 13
36    San Diego Surf (10-9-6)  PCT: 0.52  OPP: 0.5062  OPOP: 0.4954   RPI: 0.5069  GD: 3
37    Indiana Fire Academy (9-7-1)  PCT: 0.5588  OPP: 0.4654  OPOP: 0.522   RPI: 0.5029  GD: -12
38    Colorado Rush (10-8-4)  PCT: 0.5455  OPP: 0.47  OPOP: 0.5214   RPI: 0.5017  GD: 6
39    Lamorinda Soccer Club (10-12-3)  PCT: 0.46  OPP: 0.5241  OPOP: 0.483   RPI: 0.4978  GD: -15
40    Eclipse Select Soccer Club (7-6-3)  PCT: 0.5313  OPP: 0.4696  OPOP: 0.5159   RPI: 0.4966  GD: 12
41    Eagles Soccer Club (12-10-4)  PCT: 0.5385  OPP: 0.4594  OPOP: 0.4918   RPI: 0.4873  GD: 2
42    California Thorns FC (8-12-4)  PCT: 0.4167  OPP: 0.5096  OPOP: 0.4925   RPI: 0.4821  GD: -1
43    Oakwood Soccer Club (9-11-1)  PCT: 0.4524  OPP: 0.4927  OPOP: 0.4666   RPI: 0.4761  GD: -3
44    Portland Thorns FC (7-9-4)  PCT: 0.45  OPP: 0.4779  OPOP: 0.4937   RPI: 0.4749  GD: 4
45    Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (9-14-4)  PCT: 0.4074  OPP: 0.4919  OPOP: 0.4934   RPI: 0.4711  GD: -10
46    Boca United Football Club (8-15-3)  PCT: 0.3654  OPP: 0.4981  OPOP: 0.4968   RPI: 0.4646  GD: -20
47    So Cal Blues Soccer Club (11-15-2)  PCT: 0.4286  OPP: 0.4613  OPOP: 0.4863   RPI: 0.4594  GD: -13
48    Placer United SC (6-13-5)  PCT: 0.3542  OPP: 0.4958  OPOP: 0.4905   RPI: 0.4591  GD: -24
49    LA Galaxy (8-11-8)  PCT: 0.4444  OPP: 0.4461  OPOP: 0.4822   RPI: 0.4547  GD: -7
50    Houston Dash (6-17-2)  PCT: 0.28  OPP: 0.502  OPOP: 0.5222   RPI: 0.4516  GD: -33
51    United Futbol Academy (5-12-7)  PCT: 0.3542  OPP: 0.4766  OPOP: 0.4966   RPI: 0.451  GD: -22
52    Orlando Pride (6-14-5)  PCT: 0.34  OPP: 0.4781  OPOP: 0.4954   RPI: 0.4479  GD: -18
53    SC del Sol (6-15-7)  PCT: 0.3393  OPP: 0.4703  OPOP: 0.4848   RPI: 0.4412  GD: -11
54    PA Classics (5-10-3)  PCT: 0.3611  OPP: 0.4544  OPOP: 0.4928   RPI: 0.4407  GD: -9
55    FC Kansas City (3-14-1)  PCT: 0.1944  OPP: 0.5115  OPOP: 0.5161   RPI: 0.4334  GD: -59
56    Sockers FC (2-7-7)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.4312  OPOP: 0.4891   RPI: 0.4238  GD: -11
57    Pateadores (7-19-1)  PCT: 0.2778  OPP: 0.4497  OPOP: 0.4842   RPI: 0.4153  GD: -31
58    Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (5-15-1)  PCT: 0.2619  OPP: 0.4493  OPOP: 0.4864   RPI: 0.4117  GD: -36
59    Shattuck - Saint Mary's (1-17-4)  PCT: 0.1364  OPP: 0.4977  OPOP: 0.5073   RPI: 0.4098  GD: -86
60    Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (4-15-2)  PCT: 0.2381  OPP: 0.4261  OPOP: 0.4869   RPI: 0.3943  GD: -27
61    West Florida Flames (4-19-1)  PCT: 0.1875  OPP: 0.448  OPOP: 0.4927   RPI: 0.3941  GD: -42
62    Albion SC (5-21-0)  PCT: 0.1923  OPP: 0.441  OPOP: 0.4773   RPI: 0.3879  GD: -66
63    FC Stars (6-12-3)  PCT: 0.3571  OPP: 0.366  OPOP: 0.4619   RPI: 0.3878  GD: -17
64    Sky Blue - NYSC (5-12-2)  PCT: 0.3158  OPP: 0.39  OPOP: 0.4533   RPI: 0.3873  GD: -26
65    Virginia Development Academy (3-16-2)  PCT: 0.1905  OPP: 0.4344  OPOP: 0.4823   RPI: 0.3854  GD: -47
66    Burlingame Soccer Club (0-18-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5047  OPOP: 0.4822   RPI: 0.3729  GD: -54 (all forfeits)
67    Empire United (2-16-2)  PCT: 0.15  OPP: 0.4143  OPOP: 0.4531   RPI: 0.3579  GD: -63
68    PSV Union Football Club (3-24-0)  PCT: 0.1111  OPP: 0.4076  OPOP: 0.4847   RPI: 0.3527  GD: -123
69    Long Island SC (2-15-2)  PCT: 0.1579  OPP: 0.3955  OPOP: 0.4602   RPI: 0.3523  GD: -66

* Conference  Average of RPI  *
1. Frontier - Central Division   0.5389
2. Mid-America - Central Division   0.5282
3. Southeast - East Division   0.5101
4. Southwest - West Division   0.4970 
5. Atlantic - East Division   0.4905
6. Northwest - West Division   0.4812
7. Northeast - East Division   0.4453

Small refinement made to the above numbers on 4/14/18.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

It is interesting that your rankings based on RPI do not match up with the standings for Playoffs and Wildcards.   For example LAFC Slammers is in first place in the standings and went 3-0 in NC while you have FC Dallas in first place who went 0-1-2 in NC.   The eagles (my dd team) is shown in 41st place when we are 30th in the standings.  We have not played LAFC yet so when we play those two games, even if we lose our RPI will go up since they get added to our strength of schedule.  I believe that RPI is too dependent upon the perceived strength of schedule of your opponents without considering how you actually perform against them.  Personally I would stick to showing the standings that actually count.  

I also agree that the Southwest conference overall did not show well in NC.  It will be interesting to see if this flips for the Summer Showcase and everyone else has to deal with our perfect weather.


----------



## Lambchop

Simisoccerfan said:


> It is interesting that your rankings based on RPI do not match up with the standings for Playoffs and Wildcards.   For example LAFC Slammers is in first place in the standings and went 3-0 in NC while you have FC Dallas in first place who went 0-1-2 in NC.   The eagles (my dd team) is shown in 41st place when we are 30th in the standings.  We have not played LAFC yet so when we play those two games, even if we lose our RPI will go up since they get added to our strength of schedule.  I believe that RPI is too dependent upon the perceived strength of schedule of your opponents without considering how you actually perform against them.  Personally I would stick to showing the standings that actually count.
> 
> I also agree that the Southwest conference overall did not show well in NC.  It will be interesting to see if this flips for the Summer Showcase and everyone else has to deal with our perfect weather.


If you think kick and run and slam - bang soccer is good, then yes, some of the teams in NC performed better.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Lambchop said:


> If you think kick and run and slam - bang soccer is good, then yes, some of the teams in NC performed better.


Trying to understand your point.  Are you saying that teams from other areas played that style to beat SoCal teams?


----------



## Dos Equis

Simisoccerfan said:


> Trying to understand your point.  Are you saying that teams from other areas played that style to beat SoCal teams?


Forum rule #1 :  90% of the time your child’s team loses, the other team played kickball, kick and run, direct, long ball — you choose the term.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Simisoccerfan said:


> Trying to understand your point.  Are you saying that teams from other areas played that style to beat SoCal teams?


I will say that the Texas teams have a certain style that he may or may not be referring to....


----------



## Dos Equis

Kicker4Life said:


> I will say that the Texas teams have a certain style that he may or may not be referring to....


And I will say that if your child wants to play soccer in college at the highest level, they need to be able to handle that style of play. Or get recruited by UCLA or Stanford.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dos Equis said:


> And I will say that if your child wants to play soccer in college at the highest level, they need to be able to handle that style of play. Or get recruited by UCLA or Stanford.


In the immortal words of James Hetfield, “sad but true”...


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Though I like the build from the back ball control style of play the bottom line is to do what it takes to win.


----------



## timmyh

You rock Socal papa. Any chance we get all the other divisions again, too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Kicker4Life said:


> I will say that the Texas teams have a certain style that he may or may not be referring to....


We played a Texas team last year and it was definitely an eye opener, observing the parents, it was easy to see where the players learned their style of play.


----------



## SocalPapa

Simisoccerfan said:


> It is interesting that your rankings based on RPI do not match up with the standings for Playoffs and Wildcards.   For example LAFC Slammers is in first place in the standings and went 3-0 in NC while you have FC Dallas in first place who went 0-1-2 in NC.   The eagles (my dd team) is shown in 41st place when we are 30th in the standings.  We have not played LAFC yet so when we play those two games, even if we lose our RPI will go up since they get added to our strength of schedule.  I believe that RPI is too dependent upon the perceived strength of schedule of your opponents without considering how you actually perform against them.  Personally I would stick to showing the standings that actually count.
> 
> I also agree that the Southwest conference overall did not show well in NC.  It will be interesting to see if this flips for the Summer Showcase and everyone else has to deal with our perfect weather.


Keep in mind that FC Dallas only has one loss all season even though it has played 10 games against top 10 teams.  And we shouldn't expect this ranking to match playoffs and wildcards.  That's the point of the RPI - to look beyond wins, ties and losses.  But your observation is a good one that my RPI might be a little too heavily weighted toward strength of schedule (and thus isn't as good of a predictor of a game's outcome as it should be).  I'm seeing that trend too.  I figured out what I need to do to refine it, but now just need to find the time to update the model.  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## SocalPapa

It wasn't as hard to update as I thought.  I had taken a shortcut earlier, but my model now aligns more precisely to the NCAA's official soccer RPI formula, which gives teams more of a boost to the OPP element for a win over a good team than a tie (and more for a tie over them than a loss).

It didn't make as much of a difference as I thought it would though.  The result was 8 total teams flipped 1 spot in the revised rankings.  FC Dallas is still #1 and Eagles is still #41.  So, rather than posting a new ranking I just edited my earlier post with the revised figures.


----------



## SocalPapa

U15 RPI, results through 4-12-18.  Dang FC Dallas, why must you be so good!

So Cal with 5 of top 11 teams though.  A good showing for us at this age group.  College coaches take notice (before all these teams have to break up with next year's new age groupings)!

* RPI Rank  Club (W-L-T)  PCT ((1*W+.5*T)/(W+L+T))  Opponents' Avg (weighted) PCT  Opponents' Opponents' Avg (wtd) PCT  RPI Goal Differential*
1 FC Dallas (17-2-4)  PCT: 0.8261  OPP: 0.6176  OPOP: 0.5411  RPI: 0.6506  GD: 42 
2 Solar Soccer Club (12-5-5)  PCT: 0.6591  OPP: 0.6357  OPOP: 0.5397  RPI: 0.6175  GD: 34 
 3 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (20-5-3)  PCT: 0.7679  OPP: 0.5577  OPOP: 0.5339  RPI: 0.6043  GD: 59 
4 NTH Tophat (17-1-5)  PCT: 0.8478  OPP: 0.529  OPOP: 0.4894  RPI: 0.5988  GD: 81 
5 Dallas Texans (14-4-5)  PCT: 0.7174  OPP: 0.5653  OPOP: 0.54  RPI: 0.597  GD: 34 
6 Michigan Hawks (12-3-7)  PCT: 0.7045  OPP: 0.5772  OPOP: 0.5221  RPI: 0.5953  GD: 25 
 7 Legends FC (16-4-7)  PCT: 0.7222  OPP: 0.5481  OPOP: 0.5255  RPI: 0.586  GD: 33 
8 Sky Blue - PDA (15-3-4)  PCT: 0.7727  OPP: 0.5365  OPOP: 0.4835  RPI: 0.5823  GD: 53 
 9 San Diego Surf (14-6-6)  PCT: 0.6538  OPP: 0.562  OPOP: 0.5353  RPI: 0.5783  GD: 26 
10 Beach Futbol Club (18-5-5)  PCT: 0.7321  OPP: 0.5212  OPOP: 0.5261  RPI: 0.5752  GD: 36 
11 LA Galaxy San Diego (14-6-7)  PCT: 0.6481  OPP: 0.5526  OPOP: 0.5299  RPI: 0.5708  GD: 23 
12 Lonestar SC Academy (10-5-9)  PCT: 0.6042  OPP: 0.57  OPOP: 0.5363  RPI: 0.5701  GD: 12 
13 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (10-3-3)  PCT: 0.7188  OPP: 0.5134  OPOP: 0.5245  RPI: 0.5675  GD: 32 
14 San Jose Earthquakes (16-5-4)  PCT: 0.72  OPP: 0.5153  OPOP: 0.5171  RPI: 0.5669  GD: 33 
15 Cincinnati Development Academy (10-6-3)  PCT: 0.6053  OPP: 0.5728  OPOP: 0.5124  RPI: 0.5658  GD: 9 
16 Reign Academy (13-4-5)  PCT: 0.7045  OPP: 0.5047  OPOP: 0.5131  RPI: 0.5567  GD: 23 
17 California Thorns FC (11-7-6)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.5649  OPOP: 0.5115  RPI: 0.5562  GD: 3 
18 Concorde Fire (15-5-5)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.513  OPOP: 0.4854  RPI: 0.5529  GD: 35 
19 New York City FC (14-6-1)  PCT: 0.6905  OPP: 0.5094  OPOP: 0.4822  RPI: 0.5479  GD: 30 
20 Nationals (10-7-2)  PCT: 0.5789  OPP: 0.5428  OPOP: 0.5235  RPI: 0.547  GD: 12 
21 Sockers FC (7-6-3)  PCT: 0.5313  OPP: 0.5654  OPOP: 0.5227  RPI: 0.5462  GD: -1 
 22 Albion SC (10-9-8)  PCT: 0.5185  OPP: 0.5658  OPOP: 0.5223  RPI: 0.5431  GD: 0 
23 La Roca Futbol Club (11-7-3)  PCT: 0.5952  OPP: 0.5347  OPOP: 0.5056  RPI: 0.5426  GD: 8 
24 SC del Sol (13-10-5)  PCT: 0.5536  OPP: 0.551  OPOP: 0.5131  RPI: 0.5421  GD: 8 
25 Indiana Fire Academy (9-4-4)  PCT: 0.6471  OPP: 0.4883  OPOP: 0.535  RPI: 0.5397  GD: 8 
 26 West Coast Futbol Club (10-10-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5644  OPOP: 0.5221  RPI: 0.5377  GD: 6 
27 Charlotte Soccer Academy (15-6-3)  PCT: 0.6875  OPP: 0.4874  OPOP: 0.4869  RPI: 0.5373  GD: 45 
28 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (13-7-2)  PCT: 0.6364  OPP: 0.5136  OPOP: 0.478  RPI: 0.5354  GD: 25 
29 Real Colorado (12-8-2)  PCT: 0.5909  OPP: 0.5089  OPOP: 0.5215  RPI: 0.5325  GD: 19 
30 Oakwood Soccer Club (11-8-2)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.5337  OPOP: 0.4779  RPI: 0.5292  GD: 15 
 31 LAFC Slammers (9-10-6)  PCT: 0.48  OPP: 0.5535  OPOP: 0.5188  RPI: 0.5265  GD: -2 
32 Crossfire Premier (9-8-5)  PCT: 0.5227  OPP: 0.5175  OPOP: 0.5134  RPI: 0.5178  GD: 4 
33 FC Fury NY (12-7-1)  PCT: 0.625  OPP: 0.4758  OPOP: 0.477  RPI: 0.5134  GD: 18 
34 Placer United SC (11-9-4)  PCT: 0.5417  OPP: 0.5004  OPOP: 0.5036  RPI: 0.5115  GD: 10 
35 Houston Dash (9-11-4)  PCT: 0.4583  OPP: 0.5161  OPOP: 0.5219  RPI: 0.5031  GD: -19 
36 NC Courage (13-8-3)  PCT: 0.6042  OPP: 0.4647  OPOP: 0.4771  RPI: 0.5027  GD: 27 
37 Weston FC (13-10-2)  PCT: 0.56  OPP: 0.4876  OPOP: 0.4728  RPI: 0.502  GD: 13 
38 FC United Soccer Club (6-6-4)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4896  OPOP: 0.5171  RPI: 0.4991  GD: 7 
39 Midwest United FC (7-8-6)  PCT: 0.4762  OPP: 0.495  OPOP: 0.5238  RPI: 0.4975  GD: 4 
40 FC Stars (11-6-5)  PCT: 0.6136  OPP: 0.4312  OPOP: 0.4862  RPI: 0.4906  GD: 28 
 41 Real So Cal (12-14-1)  PCT: 0.463  OPP: 0.4887  OPOP: 0.5151  RPI: 0.4889  GD: -9 
42 SPORTING Blue Valley (9-10-2)  PCT: 0.4762  OPP: 0.4824  OPOP: 0.5089  RPI: 0.4875  GD: 11 
43 FC Virginia (11-8-2)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.4482  OPOP: 0.481  RPI: 0.4872  GD: 16 
44 Lamorinda Soccer Club (11-13-1)  PCT: 0.46  OPP: 0.4939  OPOP: 0.5006  RPI: 0.4871  GD: -2 
 45 LA Galaxy (12-13-2)  PCT: 0.4815  OPP: 0.4762  OPOP: 0.5143  RPI: 0.4871  GD: 8 
46 Orlando Pride (10-12-3)  PCT: 0.46  OPP: 0.4942  OPOP: 0.4778  RPI: 0.4816  GD: 6 
 47 Pateadores (8-15-4)  PCT: 0.3704  OPP: 0.5189  OPOP: 0.5101  RPI: 0.4796  GD: -22 
48 Boston Breakers Academy (9-9-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4369  OPOP: 0.481  RPI: 0.4637  GD: 26 
 49 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (7-16-4)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.4973  OPOP: 0.5103  RPI: 0.4596  GD: -31 
50 United Futbol Academy (10-11-3)  PCT: 0.4792  OPP: 0.4418  OPOP: 0.471  RPI: 0.4585  GD: 12 
51 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (7-12-2)  PCT: 0.381  OPP: 0.4793  OPOP: 0.4616  RPI: 0.4503  GD: -32 
52 Colorado Rush (8-11-3)  PCT: 0.4318  OPP: 0.4267  OPOP: 0.5077  RPI: 0.4482  GD: 2 
53 PSV Union Football Club (7-17-3)  PCT: 0.3148  OPP: 0.4798  OPOP: 0.5054  RPI: 0.4449  GD: -29 
54 Virginia Development Academy (6-10-5)  PCT: 0.4048  OPP: 0.426  OPOP: 0.4729  RPI: 0.4324  GD: -3 
55 Sky Blue - NYSC (4-12-3)  PCT: 0.2895  OPP: 0.4822  OPOP: 0.4629  RPI: 0.4292  GD: -11 
56 Arlington Soccer Association (3-0-0)  PCT: 1  OPP: 0.1285  OPOP: 0.4511  RPI: 0.427  GD: 5 *[not a full GDA club this season]*
 57 Eagles Soccer Club (7-19-0)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.4627  OPOP: 0.5074  RPI: 0.4255  GD: -52 
58 PA Classics (6-11-1)  PCT: 0.3611  OPP: 0.4179  OPOP: 0.4646  RPI: 0.4154  GD: -38 
59 West Florida Flames (6-16-2)  PCT: 0.2917  OPP: 0.4367  OPOP: 0.4671  RPI: 0.408  GD: -40 
60 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (2-18-2)  PCT: 0.1364  OPP: 0.5042  OPOP: 0.4871  RPI: 0.408  GD: -52 
61 Portland Thorns FC (5-15-0)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.441  OPOP: 0.4849  RPI: 0.4042  GD: -33 
62 Boca United Football Club (6-19-1)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4461  OPOP: 0.4683  RPI: 0.4026  GD: -37 
63 FC Kansas City (1-17-0)  PCT: 0.0556  OPP: 0.4719  OPOP: 0.5021  RPI: 0.3754  GD: -75 
64 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-18-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.4899  OPOP: 0.4991  RPI: 0.3697  GD: -54 
65 United Soccer Alliance (3-18-2)  PCT: 0.1739  OPP: 0.4169  OPOP: 0.4654  RPI: 0.3683  GD: -56 
66 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (5-16-0)  PCT: 0.2381  OPP: 0.3869  OPOP: 0.4499  RPI: 0.3654  GD: -41 
67 IMG Academy (2-21-2)  PCT: 0.12  OPP: 0.435  OPOP: 0.45  RPI: 0.36  GD: -118 
68 Empire United (3-17-0)  PCT: 0.15  OPP: 0.3982  OPOP: 0.4683  RPI: 0.3537  GD: -87 
69 Long Island SC (1-15-2)  PCT: 0.1111  OPP: 0.4141  OPOP: 0.4416  RPI: 0.3452  GD: -54 
70 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (1-18-4)  PCT: 0.1304  OPP: 0.3937  OPOP: 0.4522  RPI: 0.3425  GD: -68 

*Conference Average of RPI *
1 Frontier - Central Division   0.5313
2 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5296
3 Southwest - West Division   0.5289 *[just barely missed 2nd]*
4 Northwest - West Division   0.4958
5 Southeast - East Division   0.4702
6 Northeast - East Division   0.4591
7 Atlantic - East Division   0.4514


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> It is interesting that your rankings based on RPI do not match up with the standings for Playoffs and Wildcards.   For example LAFC Slammers is in first place in the standings and went 3-0 in NC while you have FC Dallas in first place who went 0-1-2 in NC.   The eagles (my dd team) is shown in 41st place when we are 30th in the standings.  We have not played LAFC yet so when we play those two games, even if we lose our RPI will go up since they get added to our strength of schedule.  I believe that RPI is too dependent upon the perceived strength of schedule of your opponents without considering how you actually perform against them.  Personally I would stick to showing the standings that actually count.
> 
> I also agree that the Southwest conference overall did not show well in NC.  It will be interesting to see if this flips for the Summer Showcase and everyone else has to deal with our perfect weather.


Figuring in the influence of the Strength of schedule component is the point of the RPI.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Forum rule #1 :  90% of the time your child’s team loses, the other team played kickball, kick and run, direct, long ball — you choose the term.


 33% of the time my kids team lost and 100% of the time that the got a draw the team was a kickball team.  Of course they only played 3 teams out of 24 that played possession soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Though I like the build from the back ball control style of play the bottom line is to do what it takes to win.


In college, the pros or internationally that is true.  In the Girls DEVELOPMENT Academy I would think that the point is to develop.  You are confirming that you bought into a lie knowing that it was a lie.  Sounds a lot like Congress.....


----------



## SocalPapa

GU14 DA RPI (through 4-12-18).  FC Dallas _only_ 4th here.  SW with the best average RPI this time.

1 NTH Tophat (18-0-2)  PCT: 0.95  OPP: 0.5228  OPOP: 0.5053  RPI: 0.6252  GD: 102
 2 Real Colorado (18-0-1)  PCT: 0.9737  OPP: 0.489  OPOP: 0.5319  RPI: 0.6209  GD: 100 
 3 San Diego Surf (16-1-6)  PCT: 0.8261  OPP: 0.5534  OPOP: 0.5268  RPI: 0.6149  GD: 49 
 4 FC Dallas (14-2-4)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5732  OPOP: 0.5092  RPI: 0.6139  GD: 54 
 5 San Jose Earthquakes (17-2-3)  PCT: 0.8409  OPP: 0.5108  OPOP: 0.5097  RPI: 0.5931  GD: 60 
 6 LA Galaxy San Diego (14-2-7)  PCT: 0.7609  OPP: 0.5397  OPOP: 0.522  RPI: 0.5906  GD: 35 
 7 Legends FC (18-5-1)  PCT: 0.7708  OPP: 0.5169  OPOP: 0.5255  RPI: 0.5825  GD: 44 
 8 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (14-3-2)  PCT: 0.7895  OPP: 0.5259  OPOP: 0.4848  RPI: 0.5815  GD: 34 
 9 Real So Cal (15-5-4)  PCT: 0.7083  OPP: 0.5277  OPOP: 0.5248  RPI: 0.5721  GD: 25 
 10 Solar Soccer Club (12-5-2)  PCT: 0.6842  OPP: 0.5394  OPOP: 0.5239  RPI: 0.5717  GD: 28 
 11 Orlando Pride (14-5-3)  PCT: 0.7045  OPP: 0.5419  OPOP: 0.496  RPI: 0.5711  GD: 46 
 12 Boston Breakers Academy (12-3-2)  PCT: 0.7647  OPP: 0.5206  OPOP: 0.4675  RPI: 0.5684  GD: 55 
 13 Cincinnati Development Academy (8-2-4)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.5238  OPOP: 0.511  RPI: 0.5682  GD: 9 
 14 Beach Futbol Club (16-6-3)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5113  OPOP: 0.532  RPI: 0.5637  GD: 31 
 15 Concorde Fire (13-5-4)  PCT: 0.6818  OPP: 0.5269  OPOP: 0.5042  RPI: 0.5599  GD: 51 
 16 Colorado Rush (13-4-3)  PCT: 0.725  OPP: 0.4737  OPOP: 0.5337  RPI: 0.5515  GD: 39 
 17 Nationals (8-4-2)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.5277  OPOP: 0.5049  RPI: 0.5508  GD: 4 
 18 Sky Blue - PDA (11-6-2)  PCT: 0.6316  OPP: 0.5439  OPOP: 0.4826  RPI: 0.5505  GD: 35 
 19 NC Courage (13-5-3)  PCT: 0.6905  OPP: 0.5045  OPOP: 0.5023  RPI: 0.5504  GD: 36 
 20 LAFC Slammers (10-9-1)  PCT: 0.525  OPP: 0.5793  OPOP: 0.5161  RPI: 0.5499  GD: 11 
 21 SC del Sol (10-10-5)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5869  OPOP: 0.5146  RPI: 0.5471  GD: -11 
 22 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (10-4-4)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5086  OPOP: 0.485  RPI: 0.5422  GD: 12 
 23 Placer United SC (10-6-5)  PCT: 0.5952  OPP: 0.5336  OPOP: 0.4959  RPI: 0.5396  GD: 11 
 24 Reign Academy (11-2-6)  PCT: 0.7368  OPP: 0.4553  OPOP: 0.4997  RPI: 0.5368  GD: 30 
 25 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (6-4-1)  PCT: 0.5909  OPP: 0.5297  OPOP: 0.4941  RPI: 0.5361  GD: 7 
 26 Charlotte Soccer Academy (11-7-3)  PCT: 0.5952  OPP: 0.5075  OPOP: 0.497  RPI: 0.5268  GD: 31 
 27 Michigan Hawks (6-4-6)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.5195  OPOP: 0.4939  RPI: 0.5238  GD: 10 
 28 California Thorns FC (9-8-4)  PCT: 0.5238  OPP: 0.5297  OPOP: 0.5058  RPI: 0.5222  GD: 0 
 29 New York City FC (11-4-3)  PCT: 0.6944  OPP: 0.4621  OPOP: 0.463  RPI: 0.5204  GD: 35 
 30 FC Virginia (10-7-1)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.4988  OPOP: 0.4822  RPI: 0.5158  GD: 17 
 31 Crossfire Premier (11-6-2)  PCT: 0.6316  OPP: 0.4555  OPOP: 0.4962  RPI: 0.5097  GD: 24 
 32 West Coast Futbol Club (8-11-4)  PCT: 0.4348  OPP: 0.5352  OPOP: 0.5133  RPI: 0.5046  GD: 3 
 33 Albion SC (7-12-4)  PCT: 0.3913  OPP: 0.5538  OPOP: 0.5131  RPI: 0.503  GD: -23 
 34 Houston Dash (8-8-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4926  OPOP: 0.5179  RPI: 0.5008  GD: -2 
 35 Weston FC (8-9-5)  PCT: 0.4773  OPP: 0.5113  OPOP: 0.5017  RPI: 0.5004  GD: 1 
 36 FC Fury NY (10-5-2)  PCT: 0.6471  OPP: 0.4432  OPOP: 0.4657  RPI: 0.4998  GD: 36 
 37 LA Galaxy (11-9-4)  PCT: 0.5417  OPP: 0.4654  OPOP: 0.5263  RPI: 0.4997  GD: -3 
 38 Indiana Fire Academy (3-5-3)  PCT: 0.4091  OPP: 0.5415  OPOP: 0.4747  RPI: 0.4917  GD: -6 
 39 United Futbol Academy (8-10-3)  PCT: 0.4524  OPP: 0.5009  OPOP: 0.5015  RPI: 0.4889  GD: -5 
 40 Pateadores (6-12-6)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5337  OPOP: 0.5122  RPI: 0.4886  GD: -16 
 41 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (8-11-6)  PCT: 0.44  OPP: 0.4921  OPOP: 0.512  RPI: 0.4841  GD: -9 
 42 SPORTING Blue Valley (4-9-5)  PCT: 0.3611  OPP: 0.5299  OPOP: 0.5061  RPI: 0.4818  GD: -25 
 43 Lamorinda Soccer Club (6-10-6)  PCT: 0.4091  OPP: 0.5018  OPOP: 0.4933  RPI: 0.4765  GD: -15 
 44 Eagles Soccer Club (5-11-7)  PCT: 0.3696  OPP: 0.5072  OPOP: 0.5126  RPI: 0.4742  GD: -7 
 45 Midwest United FC (3-7-6)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5038  OPOP: 0.5087  RPI: 0.4728  GD: -5 
 46 Oakwood Soccer Club (7-9-2)  PCT: 0.4444  OPP: 0.4873  OPOP: 0.4657  RPI: 0.4712  GD: -10 
 47 Lonestar SC Academy (5-11-5)  PCT: 0.3571  OPP: 0.4811  OPOP: 0.5285  RPI: 0.462  GD: -8 
 48 La Roca Futbol Club (5-10-3)  PCT: 0.3611  OPP: 0.4908  OPOP: 0.4854  RPI: 0.4571  GD: -15 
 49 United Soccer Alliance (7-9-4)  PCT: 0.45  OPP: 0.4339  OPOP: 0.4986  RPI: 0.4541  GD: -26 
 50 Virginia Development Academy (4-8-6)  PCT: 0.3889  OPP: 0.454  OPOP: 0.4854  RPI: 0.4456  GD: -20 
 51 Dallas Texans (3-14-3)  PCT: 0.225  OPP: 0.5183  OPOP: 0.5039  RPI: 0.4414  GD: -35 
 52 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (4-16-4)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4863  OPOP: 0.514  RPI: 0.4342  GD: -38 
 53 PSV Union Football Club (5-14-5)  PCT: 0.3125  OPP: 0.4587  OPOP: 0.5016  RPI: 0.4329  GD: -45 
 54 Boca United Football Club (3-14-6)  PCT: 0.2609  OPP: 0.4792  OPOP: 0.4963  RPI: 0.4289  GD: -52 
 55 Portland Thorns FC (3-10-4)  PCT: 0.2941  OPP: 0.4621  OPOP: 0.4928  RPI: 0.4278  GD: -25 
 56 FC Kansas City (0-15-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5959  OPOP: 0.5018  RPI: 0.4234  GD: -109 
 57 West Florida Flames (4-15-2)  PCT: 0.2381  OPP: 0.4753  OPOP: 0.5035  RPI: 0.423  GD: -62 
 58 PA Classics (2-8-5)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.4447  OPOP: 0.476  RPI: 0.4164  GD: -23 
 59 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (3-10-5)  PCT: 0.3056  OPP: 0.4223  OPOP: 0.4768  RPI: 0.4067  GD: -39 
 60 FC Stars (6-10-3)  PCT: 0.3947  OPP: 0.3738  OPOP: 0.4649  RPI: 0.4018  GD: -3 
 61 IMG Academy (1-19-2)  PCT: 0.0909  OPP: 0.4995  OPOP: 0.4872  RPI: 0.3943  GD: -110 
 62 FC United Soccer Club (1-10-2)  PCT: 0.1538  OPP: 0.4682  OPOP: 0.4777  RPI: 0.392  GD: -31 
 63 Sky Blue - NYSC (4-12-0)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4282  OPOP: 0.4549  RPI: 0.3904  GD: -52 
 64 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-18-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5219  OPOP: 0.4881  RPI: 0.383  GD: -54 
 65 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (0-15-5)  PCT: 0.125  OPP: 0.4466  OPOP: 0.4658  RPI: 0.371  GD: -43 
 66 Sockers FC (3-7-1)  PCT: 0.3182  OPP: 0.3175  OPOP: 0.4992  RPI: 0.3631  GD: -13 
 67 Empire United (1-15-1)  PCT: 0.0882  OPP: 0.4431  OPOP: 0.452  RPI: 0.3566  GD: -76 
 68 Long Island SC (1-12-2)  PCT: 0.1333  OPP: 0.3934  OPOP: 0.4487  RPI: 0.3422  GD: -49 

*Conference Average of RPI *
1 Southwest - West Division   0.5292
 2 Frontier - Central Division   0.5186 
 3 Southeast - East Division   0.5021 
 4 Northwest - West Division   0.4879 
 5 Mid-America - Central Division   0.4873 
 6 Atlantic - East Division   0.4787 
 7 Northeast - East Division   0.4438


----------



## SocalPapa

GU18-19 DA RPI (through 4-12-18).  FC Dallas who?  Very impressive showing for So Cal here, including the top 2 teams)!

1    San Diego Surf (16-3-1)  PCT: 0.825  OPP: 0.5741  OPOP: 0.5356   RPI: 0.6272  GD: 43   
2    LAFC Slammers (17-4-1)  PCT: 0.7955  OPP: 0.5842  OPOP: 0.5276   RPI: 0.6228  GD: 63    
3    Crossfire Premier (18-0-1)  PCT: 0.9737  OPP: 0.4876  OPOP: 0.501   RPI: 0.6125  GD: 62    
4    Eclipse Select Soccer Club (10-3-0)  PCT: 0.7692  OPP: 0.5745  OPOP: 0.5252   RPI: 0.6109  GD: 33    
5    SC del Sol (18-3-4)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5422  OPOP: 0.5197   RPI: 0.601  GD: 28    
6    Sky Blue - PDA (14-3-2)  PCT: 0.7895  OPP: 0.5575  OPOP: 0.4953   RPI: 0.6  GD: 39    
7    So Cal Blues Soccer Club (16-3-5)  PCT: 0.7708  OPP: 0.5525  OPOP: 0.5174   RPI: 0.5983  GD: 59    
8    Real Colorado (14-2-3)  PCT: 0.8158  OPP: 0.5258  OPOP: 0.5167   RPI: 0.596  GD: 44    
9    NC Courage (19-0-2)  PCT: 0.9524  OPP: 0.4704  OPOP: 0.4901   RPI: 0.5958  GD: 69    
10    Solar Soccer Club (15-1-3)  PCT: 0.8684  OPP: 0.4862  OPOP: 0.5335   RPI: 0.5936  GD: 55    
11    NTH Tophat (15-0-5)  PCT: 0.875  OPP: 0.5053  OPOP: 0.4862   RPI: 0.5929  GD: 76    
12    Michigan Hawks (12-2-3)  PCT: 0.7941  OPP: 0.5205  OPOP: 0.5233   RPI: 0.5896  GD: 49    
13    Legends FC (16-4-4)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5269  OPOP: 0.5289   RPI: 0.5832  GD: 29    
14    Real So Cal (14-6-4)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5571  OPOP: 0.5289   RPI: 0.5774  GD: 28    
15    Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (14-4-1)  PCT: 0.7632  OPP: 0.5139  OPOP: 0.5008   RPI: 0.5729  GD: 45    
16    Midwest United FC (8-6-4)  PCT: 0.5556  OPP: 0.6063  OPOP: 0.5232   RPI: 0.5728  GD: 14    
17    Lonestar SC Academy (11-4-5)  PCT: 0.675  OPP: 0.5403  OPOP: 0.5195   RPI: 0.5687  GD: 13    
18    FC Virginia (13-4-1)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5087  OPOP: 0.4938   RPI: 0.5653  GD: 33    
19    Concorde Fire (16-5-1)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5085  OPOP: 0.4859   RPI: 0.5632  GD: 42    
20    La Roca Futbol Club (11-3-4)  PCT: 0.7222  OPP: 0.4957  OPOP: 0.4844   RPI: 0.5495  GD: 22    
21    Beach Futbol Club (14-8-3)  PCT: 0.62  OPP: 0.5152  OPOP: 0.5295   RPI: 0.545  GD: 29    
22    Sockers FC (7-4-2)  PCT: 0.6154  OPP: 0.5192  OPOP: 0.5172   RPI: 0.5427  GD: 9    
23    Boston Breakers Academy (14-3-0)  PCT: 0.8235  OPP: 0.4199  OPOP: 0.464   RPI: 0.5318  GD: 58    
24    Cincinnati Development Academy (7-5-4)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.5173  OPOP: 0.5217   RPI: 0.5297  GD: 2    
25    Portland Thorns FC (8-3-6)  PCT: 0.6471  OPP: 0.4881  OPOP: 0.4872   RPI: 0.5276  GD: 10    
26    FC Dallas (7-10-2)  PCT: 0.4211  OPP: 0.5788  OPOP: 0.5027   RPI: 0.5203  GD: 3    
27    Lamorinda Soccer Club (10-11-1)  PCT: 0.4773  OPP: 0.5413  OPOP: 0.4988   RPI: 0.5147  GD: 14    
28    Eagles Soccer Club (7-10-6)  PCT: 0.4348  OPP: 0.5451  OPOP: 0.5165   RPI: 0.5104  GD: -9    
29    LA Galaxy San Diego (9-9-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5107  OPOP: 0.5191   RPI: 0.5101  GD: -3    
30    West Coast Futbol Club (10-11-2)  PCT: 0.4783  OPP: 0.5216  OPOP: 0.5155   RPI: 0.5092  GD: 7    
31    Orlando Pride (10-10-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5266  OPOP: 0.4825   RPI: 0.5089  GD: 1    
32    SPORTING Blue Valley (7-8-3)  PCT: 0.4722  OPP: 0.5252  OPOP: 0.5091   RPI: 0.5079  GD: -2    
33    Charlotte Soccer Academy (12-5-6)  PCT: 0.6522  OPP: 0.4386  OPOP: 0.4895   RPI: 0.5047  GD: 31    
34    Houston Dash (8-9-4)  PCT: 0.4762  OPP: 0.5097  OPOP: 0.5159   RPI: 0.5029  GD: -16    
35    Nationals (5-9-2)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5523  OPOP: 0.5127   RPI: 0.4981  GD: -10    
36    New York City FC (11-6-2)  PCT: 0.6316  OPP: 0.441  OPOP: 0.4582   RPI: 0.493  GD: 23    
37    Pateadores (8-11-5)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.5052  OPOP: 0.5095   RPI: 0.4893  GD: -13    
38    Indiana Fire Academy (6-6-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4765  OPOP: 0.5038   RPI: 0.4892  GD: 8    
39    Placer United SC (7-11-3)  PCT: 0.4048  OPP: 0.5266  OPOP: 0.4957   RPI: 0.4884  GD: -16    
40    California Thorns FC (7-11-3)  PCT: 0.4048  OPP: 0.5171  OPOP: 0.4989   RPI: 0.4845  GD: -14    
41    United Futbol Academy (10-10-1)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4731  OPOP: 0.4783   RPI: 0.4811  GD: 5    
42    Oakwood Soccer Club (8-8-1)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4785  OPOP: 0.4544   RPI: 0.4778  GD: 5    
43    Reign Academy (7-10-2)  PCT: 0.4211  OPP: 0.4787  OPOP: 0.4935   RPI: 0.468  GD: -12    
44    Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (6-9-5)  PCT: 0.425  OPP: 0.4738  OPOP: 0.4963   RPI: 0.4672  GD: -18    
45    Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (6-8-4)  PCT: 0.4444  OPP: 0.4635  OPOP: 0.4938   RPI: 0.4663  GD: -10    
46    LA Galaxy (6-14-4)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.4999  OPOP: 0.5297   RPI: 0.4657  GD: -27    
47    FC Stars (9-7-0)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.4181  OPOP: 0.4615   RPI: 0.4651  GD: 1    
48    Colorado Rush (6-10-3)  PCT: 0.3947  OPP: 0.4631  OPOP: 0.5224   RPI: 0.4608  GD: -2    
49    Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (5-13-0)  PCT: 0.2778  OPP: 0.5271  OPOP: 0.4821   RPI: 0.4535  GD: -29    
50    FC Kansas City (5-13-0)  PCT: 0.2778  OPP: 0.5052  OPOP: 0.5004   RPI: 0.4472  GD: -36    
51    Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (5-18-1)  PCT: 0.2292  OPP: 0.515  OPOP: 0.5228   RPI: 0.4455  GD: -49    
52    Albion SC (4-15-1)  PCT: 0.225  OPP: 0.5127  OPOP: 0.5217   RPI: 0.443  GD: -39    
53    Shattuck - Saint Mary's (4-13-2)  PCT: 0.2632  OPP: 0.4915  OPOP: 0.5166   RPI: 0.4407  GD: -41    
54    Dallas Texans (3-14-3)  PCT: 0.225  OPP: 0.51  OPOP: 0.509   RPI: 0.4385  GD: -27    
55    Lakeland FC (0-0-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.3551  OPOP: 0.4969   RPI: 0.4268  GD: 0    
56    FC United Soccer Club (3-9-1)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.455  OPOP: 0.5212   RPI: 0.4251  GD: -33    
57    United Soccer Alliance (5-11-4)  PCT: 0.35  OPP: 0.4292  OPOP: 0.4814   RPI: 0.4225  GD: -22    
58    FC Fury NY (5-10-1)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.4434  OPOP: 0.4564   RPI: 0.4217  GD: -26    
59    Virginia Development Academy (4-11-3)  PCT: 0.3056  OPP: 0.4363  OPOP: 0.4922   RPI: 0.4176  GD: -25    
60    Boca United Football Club (5-15-3)  PCT: 0.2826  OPP: 0.4522  OPOP: 0.4766   RPI: 0.4159  GD: -59    
61    San Jose Earthquakes (5-14-1)  PCT: 0.275  OPP: 0.4345  OPOP: 0.5009   RPI: 0.4112  GD: -24    
62    IMG Academy (2-19-3)  PCT: 0.1458  OPP: 0.5091  OPOP: 0.4657   RPI: 0.4074  GD: -77    
63    Long Island SC (3-9-1)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.4603  OPOP: 0.4386   RPI: 0.4071  GD: -18    
64    West Florida Flames (3-15-3)  PCT: 0.2143  OPP: 0.4523  OPOP: 0.483   RPI: 0.4005  GD: -39    
65    PA Classics (1-13-1)  PCT: 0.1  OPP: 0.4915  OPOP: 0.4921   RPI: 0.3938  GD: -43    
66    Weston FC (2-19-1)  PCT: 0.1136  OPP: 0.4815  OPOP: 0.4715   RPI: 0.387  GD: -80    
67    PSV Union Football Club (3-18-1)  PCT: 0.1591  OPP: 0.4405  OPOP: 0.4909   RPI: 0.3827  GD: -81    
68    Sky Blue - NYSC (3-12-1)  PCT: 0.2188  OPP: 0.4068  OPOP: 0.4485   RPI: 0.3702  GD: -29    
69    Burlingame Soccer Club (0-18-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.4797  OPOP: 0.4992   RPI: 0.3647  GD: -54    
70    Empire United (0-14-2)  PCT: 0.0625  OPP: 0.4127  OPOP: 0.4424   RPI: 0.3326  GD: -69    

*Conference Average of RPI *
 1 Southwest - West Division   0.5377 
2 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5221
3 Frontier - Central Division   0.5151
4 Atlantic - East Division   0.4921
5 Northwest - West Division   0.4804
6 Southeast - East Division   0.4800
7 Northeast - East Division   0.4374


----------



## soccer661

Thanks so much SoCalPapa!!

(Small typo
#14 Real So Cal --missing the red highlight )


----------



## SocalPapa

Fixed.  Thanks @soccer661.  That's a great ranking.  They deserve to be highlighted.


----------



## Hired Gun

SocalPapa said:


> Keep in mind that FC Dallas only has one loss all season even though it has played 10 games against top 10 teams.  And we shouldn't expect this ranking to match playoffs and wildcards.  That's the point of the RPI - to look beyond wins, ties and losses.  But your observation is a good one that my RPI might be a little too heavily weighted toward strength of schedule (and thus isn't as good of a predictor of a game's outcome as it should be).  I'm seeing that trend too.  I figured out what I need to do to refine it, but now just need to find the time to update the model.  Thanks for the comment.


FC Dallas was the best team we saw last year at the top 04 level...that's playing Arsenal, Surf, NoCal and more


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> Figuring in the influence of the Strength of schedule component is the point of the RPI.


Agree but 75% of the RPI has nothing to with how your team performs.  That’s weighted too much and there are plenty of articles out there that agree.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> In college, the pros or internationally that is true.  In the Girls DEVELOPMENT Academy I would think that the point is to develop.  You are confirming that you bought into a lie knowing that it was a lie.  Sounds a lot like Congress.....


You missed my point (or maybe I didn’t make it). My point was that you need a team and players to develop so that they can play any style.  A big part of development is learning to play and play against all styles.


----------



## SocalPapa

Simisoccerfan said:


> Agree but 75% of the RPI has nothing to with how your team performs.  That’s weighted too much and there are plenty of articles out there that agree.


I agree RPI has its flaws.  For example, the NCAA's RPI formula (the same one I used) would have placed UCLA Women's Soccer 5th last season.  https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi  But no rational person would say UCLA should have been ranked behind South Carolina (which was 8th in the final coach's poll).

But we don't have a coach's poll (or YSR) for GDA, so if we want to try to determine relative strength of teams and divisions this imperfect rating is the best we've got. 

After the latest showcase we have a lot more interdivisional games, so my latest ranking should be more accurate in predicting relative strength.  But I acknowledge this is a development league so coaches might not be going for the win in each game to the same extent college coaches do.  The real test will be if the RPI ranking is able to predict playoff outcomes.  I plan to do one more RPI ranking right before playoffs to test it out.

The other issue with the NCAA's soccer RPI is that teams don't get a bump for having a larger goal differential.  That's why I included goal differential in my RPI summaries.  Just another piece of data.


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM

Simisoccerfan said:


> You missed my point (or maybe I didn’t make it). My point was that you need a team and players to develop so that they can play any style.  A big part of development is learning to play and play against all styles.


I agree. #1 FC Dallas U15 DA (17-2-4) have played #2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 12, & 16.  I'm sure they have seen multiple style of play this season and only manage to have two losses.

2 - Solar Soccer Club (12-5-5) PCT: 0.6591,  OPP: 0.6357,  OPOP: 0.5397,  RPI: 0.6175 GD: 34
3 - So Cal Blues Soccer Club (20-5-3) PCT: 0.7679,  OPP: 0.5577,  OPOP: 0.5339,  RPI: 0.6043 GD: 59
4 - NTH Tophat (17-1-5) PCT: 0.8478, OPP: 0.529,  OPOP: 0.4894,  RPI: 0.5988,  GD: 81
5 - Dallas Texans (14-4-5) PCT: 0.7174, OPP: 0.5653,  OPOP: 0.54,  RPI: 0.597 , GD: 34

FC Dallas beat TopHat 3-0 in FL but managed to beat Blues 1-0.
TopHat beat Blues 5-1 in NC.  Was it the weather when FC Dallas played Blues or style of play?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Agree but 75% of the RPI has nothing to with how your team performs.  That’s weighted too much and there are plenty of articles out there that agree.


That is actually incorrect.  The way that it is calculated it works out to being slightly less than 50% for the teams performance and slightly more than 50% for the 2 strength of schedule components combined.  Here is a pretty detailed analysis of the formula with regard to D1 women's soccer.

https://sites.google.com/site/rpifordivisioniwomenssoccer/rpi-formula


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> I agree RPI has its flaws.  For example, the NCAA's RPI formula (the same one I used) would have placed UCLA Women's Soccer 5th last season.  https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi  But no rational person would say UCLA should have been ranked behind South Carolina (which was 8th in the final coach's poll).
> 
> But we don't have a coach's poll (or YSR) for GDA, so if we want to try to determine relative strength of teams and divisions this imperfect rating is the best we've got.
> 
> After the latest showcase we have a lot more interdivisional games, so my latest ranking should be more accurate in predicting relative strength.  But I acknowledge this is a development league so coaches might not be going for the win in each game to the same extent college coaches do.  The real test will be if the RPI ranking is able to predict playoff outcomes.  I plan to do one more RPI ranking right before playoffs to test it out.
> 
> The other issue with the NCAA's soccer RPI is that teams don't get a bump for having a larger goal differential.  That's why I included goal differential in my RPI summaries.  Just another piece of data.



I like it.  Regarding goal differential I think that it isn't very indicative of a team's strength.  The RPI doesn't take into account due to the disparate strength of various team's schedules.  Sometimes a team scores more goals against a better team because the coach of the better team plays to win. My players team only faced 3 teams all year that I can say were playing to win.  Most teams play not to lose when they are playing a superior opponent and this can obscure the usefulness of goal differential in my opinion.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> That is actually incorrect.  The way that it is calculated it works out to being slightly less than 50% for the teams performance and slightly more than 50% for the 2 strength of schedule components combined.  Here is a pretty detailed analysis of the formula with regard to D1 women's soccer.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/rpifordivisioniwomenssoccer/rpi-formula


Help me understand what I am missing.  25% is based on your own winning percentage.  50% is based on your opponents winning percentage.  And 25% is based on your opponents opponents winning percentage.  Your team has nothing to do with your opponents winning percentage and their opponents winning percentage other than the games you might play against them.  So that is where I got the 75% percent from.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Help me understand what I am missing.  25% is based on your own winning percentage.  50% is based on your opponents winning percentage.  And 25% is based on your opponents opponents winning percentage.  Your team has nothing to do with your opponents winning percentage and their opponents winning percentage other than the games you might play against them.  So that is where I got the 75% percent from.


Here is the relevant passage in the link that I posted.  Please let me know if you need a little more plain English explanation.

As the table shows, the spreads for the three elements grow smaller when progressing from Element 1 to Element 3.  The reason for the diminishing spreads is obvious, if one thinks about it.  The computation of Element 1 looks at one team's record.  Individual teams' records reasonably can range from undefeated (an RPI Element 1 of 1.0000) to all losses (an RPI Element 1 of 0.0000), for a maximum reasonable (though not average) spread of 1.0000.  For Element 2, the computation looks at about 19 teams' records and averages them out.  Teams, on average, play about 19 games in a season.  With this many teams' records being used for Element 2, nearly all of the teams are going to have some wins and some losses, so the high Element 2 is going to be less than 1.0000 and the low is going to be higher than 0.0000.  Similarly, for Element 3 the computation looks at about 361 (19 x 19) teams' records.  This inclusion of a very large number of teams' records produces Element 3 numbers that are even less at the extremes than for Element 2, making Element 3's maximum reasonable (and average) spread smaller than for Element 2 and much smaller than for Element 1.

At the bottom right of the table, the yellow highlighted numbers show the average effective weights of the three elements over the 11 year period covered by the table, when the three elements are incorporated into the RPI formula using the 25%-50%-25% formula ratios:

Element 1:  49.6% -- roughly 50%

Element 2:  38.9% -- roughly 40%

Element 3:  11.5% -- roughly 10%

If you are having trouble understanding this, think of fruit salad.  I want my fruit salad to consist of 50% cantaloupe, 40% oranges, and 10% kiwi fruit.  To do that, I compare the fruit sizes and figure out that the right ratio of ingredients is 1 cantaloupe to 2 oranges to 1 kiwi fruit.  In this analogy, 1 canteloupe = 1 x RPI Element 1; 2 oranges = 2 x RPI Element 2; and 1 kiwi fruit = 1 x RPI Element 3.

The 50-40-10 percentages suggest that the NCAA adopted the 1:2:1 weights in the formula for the three Elements in order to have a team's winning percentage count for approximately half the team's RPI (Element 1's roughly 50% effective impact) and the team's strength of schedule count for the other half of the team's RPI (Element 2's roughly 40% effective impact plus Element 3's roughly 10% effective impact).  In a January 23, 2009 Memorandum from the NCAA's Associate Director of Statistics to the Division I Men's Basketball Committee, the NCAA confirmed that this is its intention:  "About half of the rating is based on winning percentage and the other half on strength of schedule.  Winning percentage (Factor I) only receives a 25 percent weighting although its real strength is larger.  There always is a far wider gap in the rankings between the top and bottom teams in this category than between the first and last in Factors II and III."


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> Here is the relevant passage in the link that I posted.  Please let me know if you need a little more plain English explanation.
> 
> As the table shows, the spreads for the three elements grow smaller when progressing from Element 1 to Element 3.  The reason for the diminishing spreads is obvious, if one thinks about it.  The computation of Element 1 looks at one team's record.  Individual teams' records reasonably can range from undefeated (an RPI Element 1 of 1.0000) to all losses (an RPI Element 1 of 0.0000), for a maximum reasonable (though not average) spread of 1.0000.  For Element 2, the computation looks at about 19 teams' records and averages them out.  Teams, on average, play about 19 games in a season.  With this many teams' records being used for Element 2, nearly all of the teams are going to have some wins and some losses, so the high Element 2 is going to be less than 1.0000 and the low is going to be higher than 0.0000.  Similarly, for Element 3 the computation looks at about 361 (19 x 19) teams' records.  This inclusion of a very large number of teams' records produces Element 3 numbers that are even less at the extremes than for Element 2, making Element 3's maximum reasonable (and average) spread smaller than for Element 2 and much smaller than for Element 1.
> 
> At the bottom right of the table, the yellow highlighted numbers show the average effective weights of the three elements over the 11 year period covered by the table, when the three elements are incorporated into the RPI formula using the 25%-50%-25% formula ratios:
> 
> Element 1:  49.6% -- roughly 50%
> 
> Element 2:  38.9% -- roughly 40%
> 
> Element 3:  11.5% -- roughly 10%
> 
> If you are having trouble understanding this, think of fruit salad.  I want my fruit salad to consist of 50% cantaloupe, 40% oranges, and 10% kiwi fruit.  To do that, I compare the fruit sizes and figure out that the right ratio of ingredients is 1 cantaloupe to 2 oranges to 1 kiwi fruit.  In this analogy, 1 canteloupe = 1 x RPI Element 1; 2 oranges = 2 x RPI Element 2; and 1 kiwi fruit = 1 x RPI Element 3.
> 
> The 50-40-10 percentages suggest that the NCAA adopted the 1:2:1 weights in the formula for the three Elements in order to have a team's winning percentage count for approximately half the team's RPI (Element 1's roughly 50% effective impact) and the team's strength of schedule count for the other half of the team's RPI (Element 2's roughly 40% effective impact plus Element 3's roughly 10% effective impact).  In a January 23, 2009 Memorandum from the NCAA's Associate Director of Statistics to the Division I Men's Basketball Committee, the NCAA confirmed that this is its intention:  "About half of the rating is based on winning percentage and the other half on strength of schedule.  Winning percentage (Factor I) only receives a 25 percent weighting although its real strength is larger.  There always is a far wider gap in the rankings between the top and bottom teams in this category than between the first and last in Factors II and III."


Thanks I got it.  I had not read this portion.  I do have a mechanical engineering degree so it is easy to follow.  Basically while Element 2 and 3 account for 75% of the formula the actual don't vary as much as Element 1 so they their influence is reduced to around 50%.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Thanks I got it.  I had not read this portion.  I do have a mechanical engineering degree so it is easy to follow.  Basically while Element 2 and 3 account for 75% of the formula the actual don't vary as much as Element 1 so they their influence is reduced to around 50%.


Sorry if it came off sounding like you didn't understand.  I assumed you hadn't read the relevant part so no worries.  I have spent the last two years being heavily invested in the RPI formula due to it's influence on my daughter's team's seeding in the NCAA tournament.  The seeding is a huge factor and determines who gets to host games prior to the College Cup and believe me that makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## SocalPapa

Interesting discussion @Simisoccerfan and @MakeAPlay.  Since you both understand this stuff, I'll mention that my original shortcut was just to use the opponents' average RPI for element 2 (and opponents' opponents' RPI for element 3).  My refinement was to go to the trouble to actually back out the result from the game played in computing the opponent's RPI for that game, per the following formulas:

Opponent loses game: (OW + 1/2OT)/(OW + (OL - 1) + OT)
Tie: (OW + 1/2(OT - 1))/(OW + OL + (OT - 1))
Opponent wins game:  ((OW - 1) + 1/2OT)/((OW - 1) + OL + OT)

Considering the passage @MakeAPlay quoted above, it makes sense why this refinement ended up having so little impact.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Interesting discussion @Simisoccerfan and @MakeAPlay.  Since you both understand this stuff, I'll mention that my original shortcut was just to use the opponents' average RPI for element 2 (and opponents' opponents' RPI for element 3).  My refinement was to go to the trouble to actually back out the result from the game played in computing the opponent's RPI for that game, per the following formulas:
> 
> Opponent loses game: (OW + 1/2OT)/(OW + (OL - 1) + OT)
> Tie: (OW + 1/2(OT - 1))/(OW + OL + (OT - 1))
> Opponent wins game:  ((OW - 1) + 1/2OT)/((OW - 1) + OL + OT)
> 
> Considering the passage @MakeAPlay quoted above, it makes sense why this refinement ended up having so little impact.


Yup.  There since the net results of all games played are zero (somebody wins and somebody loses or it is a draw) the spread between strength of schedule is very small thus reducing it's impact and increasing the impact of a team's record.  This is one of the reasons why RPI isn't a clear indicator of a teams TRUE strength.  The eye test is usually best but extremely difficult to watch that volume of games and impossible for you to watch enough GDA games to have a true idea.  With colleges it is pretty easy to watch games and if you watch the top 20 or so teams enough you have an idea of who the best teams are.  Because of this as soon as I saw the brackets come out for the College Cup it was pretty easy to pick out 3 of the 4 participants as they were MUCH better if you just considered the eye test (3 of the 4 teams in the College Cup were true possession teams by the way).

Keep up the good work it has piqued my interest and I don't have a club player any longer.


----------



## SocalPapa

As promised, I'm creating a pre-playoffs DA RPI analysis.  We'll see how these rankings pan out in the playoffs.

To start, here's my (_now revised_) *U16/U17 RPI rankings *for all games through 6/12/18.

SW is the 4th overall division.  At this age group, my theory that the dual clubs are the strongest didn't pan out, at least in So Cal.  While Slammers looks to be a national championship contender, SC Blues and Surf missed out on a wild card (with the Blues having a particularly miserable spring.)

*RPI Rank Club (W-L-T) PCT ((1*W+.5*T)/(W+L+T)) Opponents' Avg (weighted) PCT Opponents' Opponents' Avg (wtd) PCT RPI Goal Differential*
 
 1 FC Dallas (23-2-5)  PCT: 0.85  OPP: 0.5509  OPOP: 0.5315  RPI: 0.6208  GD: 63 
2 Nationals (22-3-5)  PCT: 0.8167  OPP: 0.5468  OPOP: 0.519  RPI: 0.6073  GD: 73 
3 NTH Tophat (22-5-3)  PCT: 0.7833  OPP: 0.5559  OPOP: 0.5086  RPI: 0.6009  GD: 65 
 4 LAFC Slammers (29-2-4)  PCT: 0.8857  OPP: 0.5044  OPOP: 0.4998  RPI: 0.5986  GD: 107 
 5 Crossfire Premier (22-3-2)  PCT: 0.8519  OPP: 0.5037  OPOP: 0.4976  RPI: 0.5892  GD: 60 
6 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (23-4-4)  PCT: 0.8065  OPP: 0.5224  OPOP: 0.4946  RPI: 0.5864  GD: 60 
7 Lonestar SC Academy (17-6-6)  PCT: 0.6897  OPP: 0.5526  OPOP: 0.5276  RPI: 0.5806  GD: 38 
8 Solar Soccer Club (18-8-4)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5542  OPOP: 0.5313  RPI: 0.5766  GD: 19 
9 Sky Blue - PDA (23-7-1)  PCT: 0.7581  OPP: 0.5169  OPOP: 0.491  RPI: 0.5707  GD: 60 
10 Real Colorado (17-5-6)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.5201  OPOP: 0.5236  RPI: 0.5695  GD: 38 
11 Midwest United FC (20-10-0)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.542  OPOP: 0.5166  RPI: 0.5668  GD: 74 
12 Concorde Fire (19-7-4)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5266  OPOP: 0.509  RPI: 0.5655  GD: 25 
13 Cincinnati Development Academy (16-7-7)  PCT: 0.65  OPP: 0.547  OPOP: 0.514  RPI: 0.5645  GD: 22 
 14 Legends FC (24-7-4)  PCT: 0.7429  OPP: 0.5004  OPOP: 0.4989  RPI: 0.5606  GD: 53 
 15 San Jose Earthquakes (24-6-1)  PCT: 0.7903  OPP: 0.4647  OPOP: 0.4954  RPI: 0.5538  GD: 66 
16 United Soccer Alliance (20-9-2)  PCT: 0.6774  OPP: 0.5149  OPOP: 0.5044  RPI: 0.5529  GD: 50 
 17 Real So Cal (20-7-8)  PCT: 0.6857  OPP: 0.5114  OPOP: 0.5007  RPI: 0.5523  GD: 33 
 18 IMG Academy (19-8-4)  PCT: 0.6774  OPP: 0.5109  OPOP: 0.5068  RPI: 0.5515  GD: 46 
19 FC Virginia (21-6-4)  PCT: 0.7419  OPP: 0.4826  OPOP: 0.4969  RPI: 0.551  GD: 63 
20 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (19-8-4)  PCT: 0.6774  OPP: 0.5025  OPOP: 0.4928  RPI: 0.5438  GD: 33 
 21 LA Galaxy San Diego (17-9-9)  PCT: 0.6143  OPP: 0.5247  OPOP: 0.4946  RPI: 0.5396  GD: 21 
 22 FC Fury NY (21-9-1)  PCT: 0.6935  OPP: 0.4824  OPOP: 0.4772  RPI: 0.5339  GD: 53 
 23 West Coast Futbol Club (18-8-9)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.4991  OPOP: 0.4926  RPI: 0.5334  GD: 25 
 24 Michigan Hawks (13-10-6)  PCT: 0.5517  OPP: 0.5268  OPOP: 0.5154  RPI: 0.5302  GD: 16 
25 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (16-7-7)  PCT: 0.65  OPP: 0.4751  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.5294  GD: 33 
26 FC United Soccer Club (17-10-3)  PCT: 0.6167  OPP: 0.4902  OPOP: 0.5198  RPI: 0.5292  GD: 17 
27 Boston Breakers Academy (22-8-1)  PCT: 0.7258  OPP: 0.4498  OPOP: 0.4778  RPI: 0.5258  GD: 76 
28 New York City FC (18-9-4)  PCT: 0.6452  OPP: 0.4874  OPOP: 0.4738  RPI: 0.5235  GD: 31 
29 Charlotte Soccer Academy (15-9-8)  PCT: 0.5938  OPP: 0.4976  OPOP: 0.5044  RPI: 0.5234  GD: 33 
30 Reign Academy (14-8-5)  PCT: 0.6111  OPP: 0.493  OPOP: 0.4922  RPI: 0.5223  GD: 24 
 31 Beach Futbol Club (17-14-4)  PCT: 0.5429  OPP: 0.5187  OPOP: 0.4984  RPI: 0.5197  GD: 7 
32 San Diego Surf (15-12-8)  PCT: 0.5429  OPP: 0.5171  OPOP: 0.4931  RPI: 0.5175  GD: 8 
33 NC Courage (13-11-6)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.514  OPOP: 0.5061  RPI: 0.5169  GD: 5 
34 SPORTING Blue Valley (11-11-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5178  OPOP: 0.5212  RPI: 0.5142  GD: 18 
35 La Roca Futbol Club (15-10-2)  PCT: 0.5926  OPP: 0.4813  OPOP: 0.4954  RPI: 0.5127  GD: 29 
36 Dallas Texans (13-15-2)  PCT: 0.4667  OPP: 0.527  OPOP: 0.5279  RPI: 0.5122  GD: -1 
37 Weston FC (11-14-6)  PCT: 0.4516  OPP: 0.5193  OPOP: 0.5053  RPI: 0.4989  GD: -15 
38 Colorado Rush (11-10-6)  PCT: 0.5185  OPP: 0.4752  OPOP: 0.5219  RPI: 0.4977  GD: 7 
39 Lamorinda Soccer Club (13-14-4)  PCT: 0.4839  OPP: 0.5057  OPOP: 0.4897  RPI: 0.4963  GD: -11 
40 Oakwood Soccer Club (17-12-2)  PCT: 0.5806  OPP: 0.4643  OPOP: 0.4741  RPI: 0.4958  GD: 26 
 41 Eagles Soccer Club (14-14-7)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.482  OPOP: 0.4997  RPI: 0.491  GD: -4 
 42 Indiana Fire Academy (10-18-2)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.5291  OPOP: 0.5146  RPI: 0.4849  GD: -39 
43 Portland Thorns FC (9-14-4)  PCT: 0.4074  OPP: 0.5104  OPOP: 0.4884  RPI: 0.4791  GD: -4 
44 California Thorns FC (11-15-5)  PCT: 0.4355  OPP: 0.4778  OPOP: 0.4964  RPI: 0.4719  GD: -2 
45 Boca United Football Club (10-17-4)  PCT: 0.3871  OPP: 0.4961  OPOP: 0.5019  RPI: 0.4703  GD: -27 
 46 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (11-19-5)  PCT: 0.3857  OPP: 0.4919  OPOP: 0.4973  RPI: 0.4667  GD: -18 
 47 Houston Dash (7-21-2)  PCT: 0.2667  OPP: 0.5359  OPOP: 0.5222  RPI: 0.4652  GD: -47 
 48 LA Galaxy (10-17-8)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4741  OPOP: 0.4961  RPI: 0.4611  GD: -10 
49 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (12-21-2)  PCT: 0.3714  OPP: 0.489  OPOP: 0.4942  RPI: 0.4609  GD: -22 
 50 Placer United SC (8-17-6)  PCT: 0.3548  OPP: 0.4931  OPOP: 0.4926  RPI: 0.4584  GD: -30 
51 United Futbol Academy (6-17-7)  PCT: 0.3167  OPP: 0.4981  OPOP: 0.5033  RPI: 0.454  GD: -42 
52 Sockers FC (4-16-10)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.5017  OPOP: 0.5119  RPI: 0.4539  GD: -35 
53 Orlando Pride (7-18-6)  PCT: 0.3226  OPP: 0.4717  OPOP: 0.5069  RPI: 0.4432  GD: -27 
54 PA Classics (8-17-6)  PCT: 0.3548  OPP: 0.463  OPOP: 0.4905  RPI: 0.4428  GD: -25 
55 SC del Sol (7-20-8)  PCT: 0.3143  OPP: 0.477  OPOP: 0.4938  RPI: 0.4405  GD: -19 
56 FC Stars (8-18-5)  PCT: 0.3387  OPP: 0.4739  OPOP: 0.4724  RPI: 0.4397  GD: -26 
57 FC Kansas City (3-21-1)  PCT: 0.14  OPP: 0.5419  OPOP: 0.5141  RPI: 0.4345  GD: -80 
58 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (6-23-2)  PCT: 0.2258  OPP: 0.5013  OPOP: 0.4881  RPI: 0.4291  GD: -49 
 59 Pateadores (9-24-2)  PCT: 0.2857  OPP: 0.4645  OPOP: 0.4941  RPI: 0.4272  GD: -43 
 60 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (6-21-4)  PCT: 0.2581  OPP: 0.4737  OPOP: 0.4925  RPI: 0.4245  GD: -36 
61 Sky Blue - NYSC (9-20-2)  PCT: 0.3226  OPP: 0.4464  OPOP: 0.4747  RPI: 0.4225  GD: -52 
62 West Florida Flames (5-24-2)  PCT: 0.1935  OPP: 0.4851  OPOP: 0.503  RPI: 0.4167  GD: -64 
63 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (1-26-3)  PCT: 0.0833  OPP: 0.5267  OPOP: 0.5104  RPI: 0.4118  GD: -131 
 64 Albion SC (6-28-1)  PCT: 0.1857  OPP: 0.4842  OPOP: 0.488  RPI: 0.4105  GD: -84 
 65 Virginia Development Academy (3-24-4)  PCT: 0.1613  OPP: 0.4871  OPOP: 0.4901  RPI: 0.4064  GD: -83 
66 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-25-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5357  OPOP: 0.4882  RPI: 0.3899  GD: -75 
67 Empire United (4-25-2)  PCT: 0.1613  OPP: 0.4606  OPOP: 0.4717  RPI: 0.3885  GD: -114 
68 Long Island SC (2-26-3)  PCT: 0.1129  OPP: 0.4403  OPOP: 0.4728  RPI: 0.3666  GD: -121 
69 PSV Union Football Club (3-28-0)  PCT: 0.0968  OPP: 0.4311  OPOP: 0.4944  RPI: 0.3633  GD: -141 


*Conference Rankings*
 1 Frontier - Central Division   0.5302 
2 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5198 
3 Southeast - East Division   0.5086 
 4 Southwest - West Division   0.4985 
 5 Atlantic - East Division   0.4944 
6 Northwest - West Division   0.4837 
7 Northeast - East Division   0.4620


----------



## Hired Gun

You would think LA Galaxy (SB) would have a much better showing for all DA age groups with the facilities and backing that they have.  Youngers have a great program as well.  Mystery to me.






SocalPapa said:


> As promised, I'm creating a pre-playoffs DA RPI analysis.  We'll see how these rankings pan out in the playoffs.
> 
> To start, here's my d_raft _U16/U17 RPI rankings for all games through 6/12/18.
> 
> SW division seems to have dropped overall (which I will double-check later).  At this age group, my theory that the dual clubs are the strongest didn't pan out, at least in So Cal.  While Slammers looks to be a national championship contender, SC Blues and Surf missed out on a wild card (with the Blues having a particularly miserable spring.)
> 
> *RPI Rank Club (W-L-T) PCT ((1*W+.5*T)/(W+L+T)) Opponents' Avg (weighted) PCT Opponents' Opponents' Avg (wtd) PCT RPI Goal Differential*
> 1 FC Dallas (23-2-5)  PCT: 0.85  OPP: 0.5576  OPOP: 0.5239  RPI: 0.6223  GD: 63
> 2 LAFC Slammers (29-2-4)  PCT: 0.8857  OPP: 0.5295  OPOP: 0.4993  RPI: 0.611  GD: 107
> 3 Nationals (22-3-5)  PCT: 0.8167  OPP: 0.5523  OPOP: 0.5169  RPI: 0.6095  GD: 73
> 4 NTH Tophat (22-5-3)  PCT: 0.7833  OPP: 0.5524  OPOP: 0.511  RPI: 0.5998  GD: 65
> 5 Crossfire Premier (22-3-2)  PCT: 0.8519  OPP: 0.5235  OPOP: 0.4847  RPI: 0.5959  GD: 60
> 6 FC Virginia (21-6-4)  PCT: 0.7419  OPP: 0.5567  OPOP: 0.5013  RPI: 0.5892  GD: 63
> 7 Solar Soccer Club (18-8-4)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5743  OPOP: 0.528  RPI: 0.5858  GD: 19
> 8 Midwest United FC (20-10-0)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5731  OPOP: 0.524  RPI: 0.5842  GD: 74
> 9 Concorde Fire (19-7-4)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5472  OPOP: 0.5039  RPI: 0.5746  GD: 25
> 10 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (23-4-4)  PCT: 0.8065  OPP: 0.4909  OPOP: 0.5042  RPI: 0.5731  GD: 60
> 11 Real Colorado (17-5-6)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.5248  OPOP: 0.5174  RPI: 0.5703  GD: 38
> 12 Real So Cal (20-7-8)  PCT: 0.6857  OPP: 0.5396  OPOP: 0.4982  RPI: 0.5658  GD: 33
> 13 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (19-8-4)  PCT: 0.6774  OPP: 0.5433  OPOP: 0.4898  RPI: 0.5634  GD: 33
> 14 Sky Blue - PDA (23-7-1)  PCT: 0.7581  OPP: 0.4924  OPOP: 0.5028  RPI: 0.5614  GD: 60
> 15 Cincinnati Development Academy (16-7-7)  PCT: 0.65  OPP: 0.5378  OPOP: 0.5171  RPI: 0.5606  GD: 22
> 16 Lonestar SC Academy (17-6-6)  PCT: 0.6897  OPP: 0.5112  OPOP: 0.5249  RPI: 0.5593  GD: 38
> 17 Legends FC (24-7-4)  PCT: 0.7429  OPP: 0.4806  OPOP: 0.5019  RPI: 0.5515  GD: 53
> 18 IMG Academy (19-8-4)  PCT: 0.6774  OPP: 0.5074  OPOP: 0.5029  RPI: 0.5488  GD: 46
> 19 San Jose Earthquakes (24-6-1)  PCT: 0.7903  OPP: 0.4554  OPOP: 0.4925  RPI: 0.5484  GD: 66
> 20 United Soccer Alliance (20-9-2)  PCT: 0.6774  OPP: 0.4985  OPOP: 0.5048  RPI: 0.5448  GD: 50
> 21 Michigan Hawks (13-10-6)  PCT: 0.5517  OPP: 0.5463  OPOP: 0.5296  RPI: 0.5435  GD: 16
> 22 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (16-7-7)  PCT: 0.65  OPP: 0.4966  OPOP: 0.5275  RPI: 0.5427  GD: 33
> 23 West Coast Futbol Club (18-8-9)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.5131  OPOP: 0.4934  RPI: 0.5406  GD: 25
> 24 LA Galaxy San Diego (17-9-9)  PCT: 0.6143  OPP: 0.5212  OPOP: 0.4889  RPI: 0.5364  GD: 21
> 25 New York City FC (18-9-4)  PCT: 0.6452  OPP: 0.5104  OPOP: 0.4666  RPI: 0.5332  GD: 31
> 26 FC United Soccer Club (17-10-3)  PCT: 0.6167  OPP: 0.4816  OPOP: 0.5282  RPI: 0.527  GD: 17
> 27 Charlotte Soccer Academy (15-9-8)  PCT: 0.5938  OPP: 0.4992  OPOP: 0.508  RPI: 0.525  GD: 33
> 28 Beach Futbol Club (17-14-4)  PCT: 0.5429  OPP: 0.517  OPOP: 0.5036  RPI: 0.5201  GD: 7
> 29 Reign Academy (14-8-5)  PCT: 0.6111  OPP: 0.4888  OPOP: 0.4881  RPI: 0.5192  GD: 24
> 30 Boston Breakers Academy (22-8-1)  PCT: 0.7258  OPP: 0.4364  OPOP: 0.4719  RPI: 0.5176  GD: 76
> 31 San Diego Surf (15-12-8)  PCT: 0.5429  OPP: 0.5159  OPOP: 0.4852  RPI: 0.515  GD: 8
> 32 FC Fury NY (21-9-1)  PCT: 0.6935  OPP: 0.4445  OPOP: 0.4746  RPI: 0.5143  GD: 53
> 33 Indiana Fire Academy (10-18-2)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.578  OPOP: 0.5283  RPI: 0.5127  GD: -39
> 34 NC Courage (13-11-6)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.504  OPOP: 0.5097  RPI: 0.5127  GD: 5
> 35 Dallas Texans (13-15-2)  PCT: 0.4667  OPP: 0.5333  OPOP: 0.5145  RPI: 0.5119  GD: -1
> 36 Oakwood Soccer Club (17-12-2)  PCT: 0.5806  OPP: 0.4828  OPOP: 0.4711  RPI: 0.5044  GD: 26
> 37 Weston FC (11-14-6)  PCT: 0.4516  OPP: 0.5216  OPOP: 0.5043  RPI: 0.4998  GD: -15
> 38 La Roca Futbol Club (15-10-2)  PCT: 0.5926  OPP: 0.4554  OPOP: 0.494  RPI: 0.4994  GD: 29
> 39 SPORTING Blue Valley (11-11-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4873  OPOP: 0.519  RPI: 0.4984  GD: 18
> 40 Lamorinda Soccer Club (13-14-4)  PCT: 0.4839  OPP: 0.5043  OPOP: 0.4919  RPI: 0.4961  GD: -11
> 41 Eagles Soccer Club (14-14-7)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.474  OPOP: 0.5043  RPI: 0.4881  GD: -4
> 42 Colorado Rush (11-10-6)  PCT: 0.5185  OPP: 0.4488  OPOP: 0.5234  RPI: 0.4849  GD: 7
> 43 Portland Thorns FC (9-14-4)  PCT: 0.4074  OPP: 0.5151  OPOP: 0.4921  RPI: 0.4824  GD: -4
> 44 Boca United Football Club (10-17-4)  PCT: 0.3871  OPP: 0.5194  OPOP: 0.4992  RPI: 0.4813  GD: -27
> 45 California Thorns FC (11-15-5)  PCT: 0.4355  OPP: 0.4807  OPOP: 0.5017  RPI: 0.4747  GD: -2
> 46 LA Galaxy (10-17-8)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4962  OPOP: 0.5034  RPI: 0.474  GD: -10
> 47 Sockers FC (4-16-10)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.5324  OPOP: 0.5217  RPI: 0.4716  GD: -35
> 48 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (11-19-5)  PCT: 0.3857  OPP: 0.4903  OPOP: 0.5079  RPI: 0.4686  GD: -18
> 49 United Futbol Academy (6-17-7)  PCT: 0.3167  OPP: 0.5131  OPOP: 0.5094  RPI: 0.4631  GD: -42
> 50 PA Classics (8-17-6)  PCT: 0.3548  OPP: 0.4962  OPOP: 0.4961  RPI: 0.4608  GD: -25
> 51 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (6-21-4)  PCT: 0.2581  OPP: 0.5309  OPOP: 0.511  RPI: 0.4577  GD: -36
> 52 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (12-21-2)  PCT: 0.3714  OPP: 0.4722  OPOP: 0.4994  RPI: 0.4538  GD: -22
> 53 Houston Dash (7-21-2)  PCT: 0.2667  OPP: 0.5146  OPOP: 0.514  RPI: 0.4525  GD: -47
> 54 Placer United SC (8-17-6)  PCT: 0.3548  OPP: 0.4782  OPOP: 0.4889  RPI: 0.4501  GD: -30
> 55 FC Kansas City (3-21-1)  PCT: 0.14  OPP: 0.5633  OPOP: 0.5091  RPI: 0.4439  GD: -80
> 56 Orlando Pride (7-18-6)  PCT: 0.3226  OPP: 0.467  OPOP: 0.5102  RPI: 0.4417  GD: -27
> 57 SC del Sol (7-20-8)  PCT: 0.3143  OPP: 0.4716  OPOP: 0.5003  RPI: 0.4395  GD: -19
> 58 FC Stars (8-18-5)  PCT: 0.3387  OPP: 0.465  OPOP: 0.4729  RPI: 0.4354  GD: -26
> 59 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (6-23-2)  PCT: 0.2258  OPP: 0.4972  OPOP: 0.5066  RPI: 0.4317  GD: -49
> 60 Albion SC (6-28-1)  PCT: 0.1857  OPP: 0.518  OPOP: 0.492  RPI: 0.4284  GD: -84
> 61 Pateadores (9-24-2)  PCT: 0.2857  OPP: 0.4431  OPOP: 0.5039  RPI: 0.4189  GD: -43
> 62 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-25-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5804  OPOP: 0.4955  RPI: 0.4141  GD: -75
> 63 West Florida Flames (5-24-2)  PCT: 0.1935  OPP: 0.4613  OPOP: 0.512  RPI: 0.407  GD: -64
> 64 Sky Blue - NYSC (9-20-2)  PCT: 0.3226  OPP: 0.4141  OPOP: 0.4767  RPI: 0.4069  GD: -52
> 65 Virginia Development Academy (3-24-4)  PCT: 0.1613  OPP: 0.4695  OPOP: 0.5086  RPI: 0.4022  GD: -83
> 66 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (1-26-3)  PCT: 0.0833  OPP: 0.4813  OPOP: 0.53  RPI: 0.394  GD: -131
> 67 Long Island SC (2-26-3)  PCT: 0.1129  OPP: 0.482  OPOP: 0.4661  RPI: 0.3857  GD: -121
> 68 Empire United (4-25-2)  PCT: 0.1613  OPP: 0.4314  OPOP: 0.4718  RPI: 0.374  GD: -114
> 69 PSV Union Football Club (3-28-0)  PCT: 0.0968  OPP: 0.407  OPOP: 0.5023  RPI: 0.3533  GD: -141
> 
> *Conference Rankings*
> Mid-America - Central Division    0.5273
> Frontier - Central Division    0.5255
> Southeast - East Division    0.5090
> Atlantic - East Division    0.5049
> Southwest - West Division    0.5008
> Northwest - West Division    0.4833
> Northeast - East Division    0.4589
> Northeast - East Division    0.4446


----------



## Kicker4Life

Hired Gun said:


> You would think LA Galaxy (SB) would have a much better showing for all DA age groups with the facilities and backing that they have.  Youngers have a great program as well.  Mystery to me.


They don’t have the Coaching at the Olders that they do at the Youngers. 

Sad, but true.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

SocalPapa said:


> As promised, I'm creating a pre-playoffs DA RPI analysis.  We'll see how these rankings pan out in the playoffs.
> 
> To start, here's my d_raft _U16/U17 RPI rankings for all games through 6/12/18.
> 
> SW division seems to have dropped overall (which I will double-check later).  At this age group, my theory that the dual clubs are the strongest didn't pan out, at least in So Cal.  While Slammers looks to be a national championship contender, SC Blues and Surf missed out on a wild card (with the Blues having a particularly miserable spring.)
> 
> *RPI Rank Club (W-L-T) PCT ((1*W+.5*T)/(W+L+T)) Opponents' Avg (weighted) PCT Opponents' Opponents' Avg (wtd) PCT RPI Goal Differential*
> 1 FC Dallas (23-2-5)  PCT: 0.85  OPP: 0.5576  OPOP: 0.5239  RPI: 0.6223  GD: 63
> 2 LAFC Slammers (29-2-4)  PCT: 0.8857  OPP: 0.5295  OPOP: 0.4993  RPI: 0.611  GD: 107
> 3 Nationals (22-3-5)  PCT: 0.8167  OPP: 0.5523  OPOP: 0.5169  RPI: 0.6095  GD: 73
> 4 NTH Tophat (22-5-3)  PCT: 0.7833  OPP: 0.5524  OPOP: 0.511  RPI: 0.5998  GD: 65
> 5 Crossfire Premier (22-3-2)  PCT: 0.8519  OPP: 0.5235  OPOP: 0.4847  RPI: 0.5959  GD: 60
> 6 FC Virginia (21-6-4)  PCT: 0.7419  OPP: 0.5567  OPOP: 0.5013  RPI: 0.5892  GD: 63
> 7 Solar Soccer Club (18-8-4)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5743  OPOP: 0.528  RPI: 0.5858  GD: 19
> 8 Midwest United FC (20-10-0)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5731  OPOP: 0.524  RPI: 0.5842  GD: 74
> 9 Concorde Fire (19-7-4)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5472  OPOP: 0.5039  RPI: 0.5746  GD: 25
> 10 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (23-4-4)  PCT: 0.8065  OPP: 0.4909  OPOP: 0.5042  RPI: 0.5731  GD: 60
> 11 Real Colorado (17-5-6)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.5248  OPOP: 0.5174  RPI: 0.5703  GD: 38
> 12 Real So Cal (20-7-8)  PCT: 0.6857  OPP: 0.5396  OPOP: 0.4982  RPI: 0.5658  GD: 33
> 13 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (19-8-4)  PCT: 0.6774  OPP: 0.5433  OPOP: 0.4898  RPI: 0.5634  GD: 33
> 14 Sky Blue - PDA (23-7-1)  PCT: 0.7581  OPP: 0.4924  OPOP: 0.5028  RPI: 0.5614  GD: 60
> 15 Cincinnati Development Academy (16-7-7)  PCT: 0.65  OPP: 0.5378  OPOP: 0.5171  RPI: 0.5606  GD: 22
> 16 Lonestar SC Academy (17-6-6)  PCT: 0.6897  OPP: 0.5112  OPOP: 0.5249  RPI: 0.5593  GD: 38
> 17 Legends FC (24-7-4)  PCT: 0.7429  OPP: 0.4806  OPOP: 0.5019  RPI: 0.5515  GD: 53
> 18 IMG Academy (19-8-4)  PCT: 0.6774  OPP: 0.5074  OPOP: 0.5029  RPI: 0.5488  GD: 46
> 19 San Jose Earthquakes (24-6-1)  PCT: 0.7903  OPP: 0.4554  OPOP: 0.4925  RPI: 0.5484  GD: 66
> 20 United Soccer Alliance (20-9-2)  PCT: 0.6774  OPP: 0.4985  OPOP: 0.5048  RPI: 0.5448  GD: 50
> 21 Michigan Hawks (13-10-6)  PCT: 0.5517  OPP: 0.5463  OPOP: 0.5296  RPI: 0.5435  GD: 16
> 22 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (16-7-7)  PCT: 0.65  OPP: 0.4966  OPOP: 0.5275  RPI: 0.5427  GD: 33
> 23 West Coast Futbol Club (18-8-9)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.5131  OPOP: 0.4934  RPI: 0.5406  GD: 25
> 24 LA Galaxy San Diego (17-9-9)  PCT: 0.6143  OPP: 0.5212  OPOP: 0.4889  RPI: 0.5364  GD: 21
> 25 New York City FC (18-9-4)  PCT: 0.6452  OPP: 0.5104  OPOP: 0.4666  RPI: 0.5332  GD: 31
> 26 FC United Soccer Club (17-10-3)  PCT: 0.6167  OPP: 0.4816  OPOP: 0.5282  RPI: 0.527  GD: 17
> 27 Charlotte Soccer Academy (15-9-8)  PCT: 0.5938  OPP: 0.4992  OPOP: 0.508  RPI: 0.525  GD: 33
> 28 Beach Futbol Club (17-14-4)  PCT: 0.5429  OPP: 0.517  OPOP: 0.5036  RPI: 0.5201  GD: 7
> 29 Reign Academy (14-8-5)  PCT: 0.6111  OPP: 0.4888  OPOP: 0.4881  RPI: 0.5192  GD: 24
> 30 Boston Breakers Academy (22-8-1)  PCT: 0.7258  OPP: 0.4364  OPOP: 0.4719  RPI: 0.5176  GD: 76
> 31 San Diego Surf (15-12-8)  PCT: 0.5429  OPP: 0.5159  OPOP: 0.4852  RPI: 0.515  GD: 8
> 32 FC Fury NY (21-9-1)  PCT: 0.6935  OPP: 0.4445  OPOP: 0.4746  RPI: 0.5143  GD: 53
> 33 Indiana Fire Academy (10-18-2)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.578  OPOP: 0.5283  RPI: 0.5127  GD: -39
> 34 NC Courage (13-11-6)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.504  OPOP: 0.5097  RPI: 0.5127  GD: 5
> 35 Dallas Texans (13-15-2)  PCT: 0.4667  OPP: 0.5333  OPOP: 0.5145  RPI: 0.5119  GD: -1
> 36 Oakwood Soccer Club (17-12-2)  PCT: 0.5806  OPP: 0.4828  OPOP: 0.4711  RPI: 0.5044  GD: 26
> 37 Weston FC (11-14-6)  PCT: 0.4516  OPP: 0.5216  OPOP: 0.5043  RPI: 0.4998  GD: -15
> 38 La Roca Futbol Club (15-10-2)  PCT: 0.5926  OPP: 0.4554  OPOP: 0.494  RPI: 0.4994  GD: 29
> 39 SPORTING Blue Valley (11-11-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4873  OPOP: 0.519  RPI: 0.4984  GD: 18
> 40 Lamorinda Soccer Club (13-14-4)  PCT: 0.4839  OPP: 0.5043  OPOP: 0.4919  RPI: 0.4961  GD: -11
> 41 Eagles Soccer Club (14-14-7)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.474  OPOP: 0.5043  RPI: 0.4881  GD: -4
> 42 Colorado Rush (11-10-6)  PCT: 0.5185  OPP: 0.4488  OPOP: 0.5234  RPI: 0.4849  GD: 7
> 43 Portland Thorns FC (9-14-4)  PCT: 0.4074  OPP: 0.5151  OPOP: 0.4921  RPI: 0.4824  GD: -4
> 44 Boca United Football Club (10-17-4)  PCT: 0.3871  OPP: 0.5194  OPOP: 0.4992  RPI: 0.4813  GD: -27
> 45 California Thorns FC (11-15-5)  PCT: 0.4355  OPP: 0.4807  OPOP: 0.5017  RPI: 0.4747  GD: -2
> 46 LA Galaxy (10-17-8)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4962  OPOP: 0.5034  RPI: 0.474  GD: -10
> 47 Sockers FC (4-16-10)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.5324  OPOP: 0.5217  RPI: 0.4716  GD: -35
> 48 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (11-19-5)  PCT: 0.3857  OPP: 0.4903  OPOP: 0.5079  RPI: 0.4686  GD: -18
> 49 United Futbol Academy (6-17-7)  PCT: 0.3167  OPP: 0.5131  OPOP: 0.5094  RPI: 0.4631  GD: -42
> 50 PA Classics (8-17-6)  PCT: 0.3548  OPP: 0.4962  OPOP: 0.4961  RPI: 0.4608  GD: -25
> 51 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (6-21-4)  PCT: 0.2581  OPP: 0.5309  OPOP: 0.511  RPI: 0.4577  GD: -36
> 52 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (12-21-2)  PCT: 0.3714  OPP: 0.4722  OPOP: 0.4994  RPI: 0.4538  GD: -22
> 53 Houston Dash (7-21-2)  PCT: 0.2667  OPP: 0.5146  OPOP: 0.514  RPI: 0.4525  GD: -47
> 54 Placer United SC (8-17-6)  PCT: 0.3548  OPP: 0.4782  OPOP: 0.4889  RPI: 0.4501  GD: -30
> 55 FC Kansas City (3-21-1)  PCT: 0.14  OPP: 0.5633  OPOP: 0.5091  RPI: 0.4439  GD: -80
> 56 Orlando Pride (7-18-6)  PCT: 0.3226  OPP: 0.467  OPOP: 0.5102  RPI: 0.4417  GD: -27
> 57 SC del Sol (7-20-8)  PCT: 0.3143  OPP: 0.4716  OPOP: 0.5003  RPI: 0.4395  GD: -19
> 58 FC Stars (8-18-5)  PCT: 0.3387  OPP: 0.465  OPOP: 0.4729  RPI: 0.4354  GD: -26
> 59 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (6-23-2)  PCT: 0.2258  OPP: 0.4972  OPOP: 0.5066  RPI: 0.4317  GD: -49
> 60 Albion SC (6-28-1)  PCT: 0.1857  OPP: 0.518  OPOP: 0.492  RPI: 0.4284  GD: -84
> 61 Pateadores (9-24-2)  PCT: 0.2857  OPP: 0.4431  OPOP: 0.5039  RPI: 0.4189  GD: -43
> 62 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-25-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5804  OPOP: 0.4955  RPI: 0.4141  GD: -75
> 63 West Florida Flames (5-24-2)  PCT: 0.1935  OPP: 0.4613  OPOP: 0.512  RPI: 0.407  GD: -64
> 64 Sky Blue - NYSC (9-20-2)  PCT: 0.3226  OPP: 0.4141  OPOP: 0.4767  RPI: 0.4069  GD: -52
> 65 Virginia Development Academy (3-24-4)  PCT: 0.1613  OPP: 0.4695  OPOP: 0.5086  RPI: 0.4022  GD: -83
> 66 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (1-26-3)  PCT: 0.0833  OPP: 0.4813  OPOP: 0.53  RPI: 0.394  GD: -131
> 67 Long Island SC (2-26-3)  PCT: 0.1129  OPP: 0.482  OPOP: 0.4661  RPI: 0.3857  GD: -121
> 68 Empire United (4-25-2)  PCT: 0.1613  OPP: 0.4314  OPOP: 0.4718  RPI: 0.374  GD: -114
> 69 PSV Union Football Club (3-28-0)  PCT: 0.0968  OPP: 0.407  OPOP: 0.5023  RPI: 0.3533  GD: -141
> 
> *Conference Rankings*
> Mid-America - Central Division    0.5273
> Frontier - Central Division    0.5255
> Southeast - East Division    0.5090
> Atlantic - East Division    0.5049
> Southwest - West Division    0.5008
> Northwest - West Division    0.4833
> Northeast - East Division    0.4589
> Northeast - East Division    0.4446


The Conference rankings make sense when you consider that these ranking are really only measuring inter conference play and the two showcases were both back east.  It will be interesting to see how the eastern and midwest teams will do when they are the ones traveling and dealing with time zone changes.


----------



## SocalPapa

Simisoccerfan said:


> The Conference rankings make sense when you consider that these ranking are really only measuring inter conference play and the two showcases were both back east.  It will be interesting to see how the eastern and midwest teams will do when they are the ones traveling and dealing with time zone changes.


Good point Simi.  Let's hope the home teams see a bump


----------



## SocalPapa

MUCH better results for the home teams at *U18-19. *

I don't follow this age group, but from these stats it looks like a tragedy that only Slammers, Surf and SC Del Sol are among the 16 team playoff field.  Real, Blues, and Legends were all robbed.  [Edit: per the post below, Real and Legends are now in the playoffs.]

 
 1 LAFC Slammers (26-4-2)  PCT: 0.8438  OPP: 0.525  OPOP: 0.5207  RPI: 0.6036  GD: 101 
2 Crossfire Premier (22-0-2)  PCT: 0.9583  OPP: 0.4773  OPOP: 0.4938  RPI: 0.6017  GD: 82 
3 NC Courage (23-2-2)  PCT: 0.8889  OPP: 0.5111  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.6006  GD: 72 
4 Solar Soccer Club (23-1-3)  PCT: 0.9074  OPP: 0.479  OPOP: 0.5195  RPI: 0.5962  GD: 77 
5 NTH Tophat (20-1-6)  PCT: 0.8519  OPP: 0.5174  OPOP: 0.4892  RPI: 0.594  GD: 87 
 6 San Diego Surf (26-5-1)  PCT: 0.8281  OPP: 0.5103  OPOP: 0.5227  RPI: 0.5929  GD: 86 
7 Sky Blue - PDA (23-3-2)  PCT: 0.8571  OPP: 0.5037  OPOP: 0.5013  RPI: 0.5915  GD: 87 
 8 Real So Cal (21-7-4)  PCT: 0.7188  OPP: 0.5485  OPOP: 0.5192  RPI: 0.5837  GD: 41 
9 SC del Sol (23-4-5)  PCT: 0.7969  OPP: 0.5088  OPOP: 0.5181  RPI: 0.5831  GD: 45 
10 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (19-4-2)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5057  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.5822  GD: 54 
11 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (20-5-3)  PCT: 0.7679  OPP: 0.5223  OPOP: 0.4982  RPI: 0.5777  GD: 66 
12 Real Colorado (18-3-3)  PCT: 0.8125  OPP: 0.4904  OPOP: 0.5132  RPI: 0.5766  GD: 54 
13 Concorde Fire (20-5-2)  PCT: 0.7778  OPP: 0.5163  OPOP: 0.4915  RPI: 0.5755  GD: 54 
 14 Legends FC (21-6-5)  PCT: 0.7344  OPP: 0.5188  OPOP: 0.5217  RPI: 0.5734  GD: 34 
15 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (18-8-6)  PCT: 0.6563  OPP: 0.5443  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.5656  GD: 54 
16 Midwest United FC (15-6-5)  PCT: 0.6731  OPP: 0.5263  OPOP: 0.5128  RPI: 0.5596  GD: 34 
17 Michigan Hawks (17-4-4)  PCT: 0.76  OPP: 0.4801  OPOP: 0.5153  RPI: 0.5589  GD: 60 
18 FC Virginia (20-7-1)  PCT: 0.7321  OPP: 0.4763  OPOP: 0.5026  RPI: 0.5469  GD: 60 
19 Sockers FC (13-8-4)  PCT: 0.6  OPP: 0.536  OPOP: 0.5126  RPI: 0.5462  GD: 15 
20 Boston Breakers Academy (24-3-1)  PCT: 0.875  OPP: 0.4167  OPOP: 0.4703  RPI: 0.5447  GD: 132 
21 La Roca Futbol Club (16-4-4)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4607  OPOP: 0.4942  RPI: 0.5414  GD: 40 
22 Lonestar SC Academy (11-9-6)  PCT: 0.5385  OPP: 0.5556  OPOP: 0.5074  RPI: 0.5393  GD: 2 
 23 Beach Futbol Club (16-9-7)  PCT: 0.6094  OPP: 0.511  OPOP: 0.5223  RPI: 0.5384  GD: 33 
24 Portland Thorns FC (12-5-7)  PCT: 0.6458  OPP: 0.4937  OPOP: 0.4891  RPI: 0.5306  GD: 19 
25 FC Dallas (14-11-2)  PCT: 0.5556  OPP: 0.5124  OPOP: 0.5142  RPI: 0.5236  GD: 18 
26 Lamorinda Soccer Club (15-11-2)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.5012  OPOP: 0.5013  RPI: 0.5188  GD: 30 
27 Cincinnati Development Academy (10-9-5)  PCT: 0.5208  OPP: 0.5203  OPOP: 0.5131  RPI: 0.5186  GD: 3 
28 Charlotte Soccer Academy (13-10-6)  PCT: 0.5517  OPP: 0.5063  OPOP: 0.4893  RPI: 0.5134  GD: 24 
 29 LA Galaxy San Diego (13-13-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5108  OPOP: 0.5201  RPI: 0.5104  GD: -5 
30 SPORTING Blue Valley (12-10-3)  PCT: 0.54  OPP: 0.491  OPOP: 0.5115  RPI: 0.5084  GD: 7 
31 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (10-10-7)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5125  OPOP: 0.4982  RPI: 0.5058  GD: -4 
 32 Eagles Soccer Club (9-15-8)  PCT: 0.4063  OPP: 0.5499  OPOP: 0.5145  RPI: 0.5051  GD: -16 
33 United Futbol Academy (12-14-1)  PCT: 0.463  OPP: 0.5289  OPOP: 0.4852  RPI: 0.5015  GD: -2 
34 Houston Dash (9-12-5)  PCT: 0.4423  OPP: 0.5175  OPOP: 0.5138  RPI: 0.4978  GD: -18 
 35 West Coast Futbol Club (12-16-4)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.5164  OPOP: 0.5186  RPI: 0.4972  GD: -7 
36 New York City FC (17-8-3)  PCT: 0.6607  OPP: 0.4298  OPOP: 0.4674  RPI: 0.497  GD: 38 
37 Placer United SC (11-13-4)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.4971  OPOP: 0.4975  RPI: 0.489  GD: -9 
38 Oakwood Soccer Club (15-10-2)  PCT: 0.5926  OPP: 0.4418  OPOP: 0.4686  RPI: 0.4862  GD: 25 
39 Orlando Pride (13-13-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4822  OPOP: 0.4794  RPI: 0.486  GD: 3 
40 Nationals (8-17-2)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.5456  OPOP: 0.5087  RPI: 0.4833  GD: -24 
 41 Pateadores (10-17-5)  PCT: 0.3906  OPP: 0.5134  OPOP: 0.5113  RPI: 0.4822  GD: -29 
42 Reign Academy (8-13-3)  PCT: 0.3958  OPP: 0.5176  OPOP: 0.487  RPI: 0.4795  GD: -26 
43 California Thorns FC (9-14-4)  PCT: 0.4074  OPP: 0.4949  OPOP: 0.4976  RPI: 0.4737  GD: -19 
44 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (8-17-2)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.5297  OPOP: 0.4981  RPI: 0.4727  GD: -34 
45 Indiana Fire Academy (8-15-3)  PCT: 0.3654  OPP: 0.5083  OPOP: 0.5073  RPI: 0.4723  GD: -7 
46 Colorado Rush (7-14-3)  PCT: 0.3542  OPP: 0.513  OPOP: 0.5086  RPI: 0.4722  GD: -11 
47 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (7-14-7)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5051  OPOP: 0.5002  RPI: 0.4714  GD: -34 
 48 LA Galaxy (7-21-4)  PCT: 0.2813  OPP: 0.538  OPOP: 0.5208  RPI: 0.4695  GD: -49 
49 FC Stars (12-14-0)  PCT: 0.4615  OPP: 0.4676  OPOP: 0.4648  RPI: 0.4654  GD: -31 
50 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (6-16-5)  PCT: 0.3148  OPP: 0.5094  OPOP: 0.5116  RPI: 0.4613  GD: -45 
 51 Albion SC (8-23-1)  PCT: 0.2656  OPP: 0.5193  OPOP: 0.517  RPI: 0.4553  GD: -54 
52 PA Classics (6-18-2)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.5192  OPOP: 0.4935  RPI: 0.4503  GD: -47 
53 FC United Soccer Club (6-18-2)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.5094  OPOP: 0.5124  RPI: 0.4501  GD: -59 
 54 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (6-23-3)  PCT: 0.2344  OPP: 0.5236  OPOP: 0.5178  RPI: 0.4498  GD: -66 
55 Dallas Texans (5-19-3)  PCT: 0.2407  OPP: 0.523  OPOP: 0.5091  RPI: 0.449  GD: -40 
56 United Soccer Alliance (11-13-4)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.4216  OPOP: 0.4865  RPI: 0.4485  GD: -7 
57 FC Fury NY (11-16-0)  PCT: 0.4074  OPP: 0.4569  OPOP: 0.4603  RPI: 0.4454  GD: -30 
58 Virginia Development Academy (6-19-3)  PCT: 0.2679  OPP: 0.4973  OPOP: 0.5003  RPI: 0.4407  GD: -51 
59 FC Kansas City (5-20-0)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.5264  OPOP: 0.4994  RPI: 0.4381  GD: -57 
60 San Jose Earthquakes (6-21-1)  PCT: 0.2321  OPP: 0.4703  OPOP: 0.5007  RPI: 0.4184  GD: -56 
61 West Florida Flames (6-19-3)  PCT: 0.2679  OPP: 0.4562  OPOP: 0.4832  RPI: 0.4158  GD: -45 
62 Boca United Football Club (6-19-3)  PCT: 0.2679  OPP: 0.4413  OPOP: 0.4834  RPI: 0.4085  GD: -70 
_~ Lakeland FC (0-0-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.3076  OPOP: 0.4984  RPI: 0.4034  GD: 0 _
63 PSV Union Football Club (3-23-1)  PCT: 0.1296  OPP: 0.4867  OPOP: 0.4959  RPI: 0.3997  GD: -101 
64 Sky Blue - NYSC (6-20-2)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4429  OPOP: 0.4627  RPI: 0.3996  GD: -53 
65 IMG Academy (3-23-4)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.4736  OPOP: 0.4758  RPI: 0.3974  GD: -85 
66 Long Island SC (4-20-1)  PCT: 0.18  OPP: 0.4754  OPOP: 0.4547  RPI: 0.3964  GD: -71 
67 Weston FC (4-22-2)  PCT: 0.1786  OPP: 0.4568  OPOP: 0.4793  RPI: 0.3929  GD: -84 
68 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-25-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5175  OPOP: 0.5006  RPI: 0.3839  GD: -75 
69 Empire United (1-24-3)  PCT: 0.0893  OPP: 0.4696  OPOP: 0.4614  RPI: 0.3725  GD: -116 

*Conference Rankings*
 
1 Southwest - West Division   0.5293 
2 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5147 
3 Frontier - Central Division   0.5112 
4 Atlantic - East Division   0.5071 
5 Southeast - East Division   0.4849 
6 Northwest - West Division   0.4837 
7 Northeast - East Division   0.4509 


_Corrected on 6/16/18 (had the same formula error as my draft U16/17 calc - didn't pick up all the games)_


----------



## outside!

Most of the parents and players in U18-19 want nothing to do with the playoffs. The players are getting ready for college and the parents are trying to squeeze in a little family time between HS graduation and their DD's reporting to college. In my opinion GDA U18/19 should have ended with league and even that could have been cut short.


----------



## SocalPapa

outside! said:


> Most of the parents and players in U18-19 want nothing to do with the playoffs. The players are getting ready for college and the parents are trying to squeeze in a little family time between HS graduation and their DD's reporting to college. In my opinion GDA U18/19 should have ended with league and even that could have been cut short.


Thus confirming how little I know about this age group.    Thanks for the insight @outside!.


----------



## outside!

SocalPapa said:


> Thus confirming how little I know about this age group.    Thanks for the insight @outside!.


The top and the bottom of the standings probably reflect reality. There was so much going on with this age group that any given game depended very much on who showed up, who had senior year activities the night before, etc., such that the middle of the standings are more a reflection of that than the quality of the teams.


----------



## soccer661

Real and Legends are IN in the 11th hour....two teams from back east dropped out (Eclipse and NY) so they went down the next teams on wildcard list...
But like Outside commented-- it's been VERY difficult to get a roster for this-- everyone had college plans/summer school/working camps/family vacations and other committments.
The U18 teams for playoffs will probably not be the same rosters you see during the season (maybe youngers brought up/DPL players brought in/etc) and even during the season, it was all over the place with senior events/prom/testing/etc
Absolutely agree with Outside-- suggestion for next year-- end the season for the 18s EARLY and do playoffs at end of May or early June-- if they even do them...


----------



## SocalPapa

*U15 RPI (through 6/12/18)  *

The future looks bright for Beach and Blues.  Legends and Surf impressing as well.  SW pretty much in a statistical tie with Frontier for top conference.

This age group will be a real test of my RPI as a predictor of future performance.  Sky Blue - PDA is the #1 overall seed in the playoffs, but I have them as #11 in my RPI.  Similarly as to San Jose Earthquakes (#3 vs #12) and NYC FC (#7 vs #23).  Conversely, Surf is a wild card team but I have them #7.
*
RPI Rank Club (W-L-T) PCT ((1*W+.5*T)/(W+L+T)) Opponents' Avg (weighted) PCT Opponents' Opponents' Avg (wtd) PCT RPI Goal Differential*
1 FC Dallas (21-2-7)  PCT: 0.8167  OPP: 0.5636  OPOP: 0.5298  RPI: 0.6184  GD: 50
2 Solar Soccer Club (19-5-6)  PCT: 0.7333  OPP: 0.5681  OPOP: 0.5284  RPI: 0.5995  GD: 54
 3 Beach Futbol Club (24-5-6)  PCT: 0.7714  OPP: 0.5202  OPOP: 0.5198  RPI: 0.5829  GD: 54 
4 Dallas Texans (18-7-5)  PCT: 0.6833  OPP: 0.5483  OPOP: 0.5325  RPI: 0.5781  GD: 34
 5 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (22-9-4)  PCT: 0.6857  OPP: 0.5516  OPOP: 0.5204  RPI: 0.5773  GD: 48 
6 NTH Tophat (20-3-7)  PCT: 0.7833  OPP: 0.5188  OPOP: 0.4869  RPI: 0.577  GD: 92
 7 San Diego Surf (20-7-8)  PCT: 0.6857  OPP: 0.5485  OPOP: 0.5218  RPI: 0.5761  GD: 38 
8 Legends FC (20-5-10)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.5358  OPOP: 0.5185  RPI: 0.5761  GD: 38 
9 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (20-4-6)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.5058  OPOP: 0.5196  RPI: 0.5744  GD: 66
10 Michigan Hawks (16-6-8)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5417  OPOP: 0.5183  RPI: 0.5671  GD: 26
11 Sky Blue - PDA (24-3-4)  PCT: 0.8387  OPP: 0.473  OPOP: 0.4834  RPI: 0.567  GD: 85
12 San Jose Earthquakes (22-5-4)  PCT: 0.7742  OPP: 0.4865  OPOP: 0.5098  RPI: 0.5643  GD: 51
13 Lonestar SC Academy (10-7-13)  PCT: 0.55  OPP: 0.5742  OPOP: 0.528  RPI: 0.5566  GD: 9
14 Concorde Fire (18-6-6)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5138  OPOP: 0.4888  RPI: 0.5541  GD: 42
15 Charlotte Soccer Academy (19-6-5)  PCT: 0.7167  OPP: 0.5017  OPOP: 0.489  RPI: 0.5523  GD: 56
 16 LA Galaxy San Diego (16-11-8)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.554  OPOP: 0.5174  RPI: 0.5492  GD: 23 
17 Albion SC (16-10-9)  PCT: 0.5857  OPP: 0.5388  OPOP: 0.517  RPI: 0.5451  GD: 9 
18 La Roca Futbol Club (17-7-3)  PCT: 0.6852  OPP: 0.4937  OPOP: 0.4989  RPI: 0.5429  GD: 28
19 Cincinnati Development Academy (13-9-8)  PCT: 0.5667  OPP: 0.5435  OPOP: 0.5174  RPI: 0.5427  GD: 12
20 SC del Sol (18-12-5)  PCT: 0.5857  OPP: 0.5272  OPOP: 0.5172  RPI: 0.5393  GD: 0
21 Reign Academy (14-8-5)  PCT: 0.6111  OPP: 0.5162  OPOP: 0.5024  RPI: 0.5365  GD: 22
22 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (20-8-3)  PCT: 0.6935  OPP: 0.4796  OPOP: 0.4835  RPI: 0.5341  GD: 49
23 New York City FC (22-7-2)  PCT: 0.7419  OPP: 0.4551  OPOP: 0.4834  RPI: 0.5339  GD: 57
24 California Thorns FC (15-9-7)  PCT: 0.5968  OPP: 0.5137  OPOP: 0.5099  RPI: 0.5335  GD: 8
25 Indiana Fire Academy (14-9-7)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.5144  OPOP: 0.5208  RPI: 0.5332  GD: 3
 26 LAFC Slammers (17-12-6)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.5121  OPOP: 0.5198  RPI: 0.5289  GD: 30 
27 Nationals (13-11-6)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.5308  OPOP: 0.519  RPI: 0.5285  GD: 8
28 NC Courage (14-9-7)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.5157  OPOP: 0.4822  RPI: 0.5242  GD: 26
29 Crossfire Premier (13-9-5)  PCT: 0.5741  OPP: 0.5097  OPOP: 0.502  RPI: 0.5238  GD: 13
30 Real Colorado (15-10-2)  PCT: 0.5926  OPP: 0.4804  OPOP: 0.5145  RPI: 0.517  GD: 27
31 FC United Soccer Club (13-9-8)  PCT: 0.5667  OPP: 0.4891  OPOP: 0.5165  RPI: 0.5154  GD: 18
32 Placer United SC (15-12-4)  PCT: 0.5484  OPP: 0.4995  OPOP: 0.5026  RPI: 0.5125  GD: 12
33 FC Virginia (18-10-3)  PCT: 0.629  OPP: 0.4706  OPOP: 0.4788  RPI: 0.5122  GD: 29
34 Houston Dash (9-14-6)  PCT: 0.4138  OPP: 0.5535  OPOP: 0.523  RPI: 0.5109  GD: -26
 35 West Coast Futbol Club (11-16-8)  PCT: 0.4286  OPP: 0.5464  OPOP: 0.5209  RPI: 0.5105  GD: 0 
36 LA Galaxy (15-15-5)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.51  OPOP: 0.5155  RPI: 0.5089  GD: 6 
37 FC Stars (15-10-6)  PCT: 0.5806  OPP: 0.4879  OPOP: 0.476  RPI: 0.5081  GD: 32
38 Sockers FC (9-15-6)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.5569  OPOP: 0.5146  RPI: 0.5071  GD: -18
39 Oakwood Soccer Club (16-12-3)  PCT: 0.5645  OPP: 0.4921  OPOP: 0.478  RPI: 0.5067  GD: 36
40 FC Fury NY (16-13-2)  PCT: 0.5484  OPP: 0.4825  OPOP: 0.4794  RPI: 0.4982  GD: 16
41 Midwest United FC (11-12-7)  PCT: 0.4833  OPP: 0.4931  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.4968  GD: 0
42 SPORTING Blue Valley (13-12-3)  PCT: 0.5179  OPP: 0.4758  OPOP: 0.5144  RPI: 0.4959  GD: 17
43 Boston Breakers Academy (17-11-3)  PCT: 0.5968  OPP: 0.45  OPOP: 0.4769  RPI: 0.4934  GD: 53
 44 Real So Cal (14-18-3)  PCT: 0.4429  OPP: 0.5061  OPOP: 0.5165  RPI: 0.4929  GD: -12 
45 Weston FC (16-12-3)  PCT: 0.5645  OPP: 0.4539  OPOP: 0.4752  RPI: 0.4869  GD: 0
46 Lamorinda Soccer Club (12-17-2)  PCT: 0.4194  OPP: 0.5039  OPOP: 0.4992  RPI: 0.4816  GD: -9
47 Orlando Pride (14-13-4)  PCT: 0.5161  OPP: 0.4641  OPOP: 0.4791  RPI: 0.4809  GD: 21
48 United Futbol Academy (11-15-4)  PCT: 0.4333  OPP: 0.4943  OPOP: 0.482  RPI: 0.476  GD: 6
 49 Pateadores (10-21-4)  PCT: 0.3429  OPP: 0.5221  OPOP: 0.5128  RPI: 0.475  GD: -32 
50 Sky Blue - NYSC (13-15-3)  PCT: 0.4677  OPP: 0.4665  OPOP: 0.4751  RPI: 0.469  GD: 7
51 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (12-15-4)  PCT: 0.4516  OPP: 0.473  OPOP: 0.4733  RPI: 0.4677  GD: -19
52 Virginia Development Academy (10-16-5)  PCT: 0.4032  OPP: 0.4786  OPOP: 0.4742  RPI: 0.4586  GD: -8
53 PSV Union Football Club (9-19-3)  PCT: 0.3387  OPP: 0.4851  OPOP: 0.5067  RPI: 0.4539  GD: -28
54 Colorado Rush (9-15-4)  PCT: 0.3929  OPP: 0.4443  OPOP: 0.5106  RPI: 0.448  GD: -9
 55 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (7-23-5)  PCT: 0.2714  OPP: 0.5015  OPOP: 0.5125  RPI: 0.4467  GD: -48 
56 PA Classics (11-19-1)  PCT: 0.371  OPP: 0.4459  OPOP: 0.4761  RPI: 0.4347  GD: -53
_ ~ Arlington Soccer Association (3-0-0)  PCT: 1  OPP: 0.1305  OPOP: 0.4741  RPI: 0.4338  GD: 5_ *[Not a DA club for 2017-18]*
57 West Florida Flames (10-18-3)  PCT: 0.371  OPP: 0.4324  OPOP: 0.4737  RPI: 0.4274  GD: -43
 58 Eagles Soccer Club (8-26-1)  PCT: 0.2429  OPP: 0.4709  OPOP: 0.5184  RPI: 0.4258  GD: -77 
59 Boca United Football Club (9-21-1)  PCT: 0.3065  OPP: 0.4432  OPOP: 0.4752  RPI: 0.417  GD: -41
60 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (3-25-2)  PCT: 0.1333  OPP: 0.519  OPOP: 0.4966  RPI: 0.417  GD: -81
61 Portland Thorns FC (6-21-0)  PCT: 0.2222  OPP: 0.4718  OPOP: 0.4923  RPI: 0.4145  GD: -62
62 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (5-24-1)  PCT: 0.1833  OPP: 0.475  OPOP: 0.4701  RPI: 0.4009  GD: -68
63 FC Kansas City (1-24-0)  PCT: 0.04  OPP: 0.515  OPOP: 0.5042  RPI: 0.3936  GD: -96
64 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-25-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5222  OPOP: 0.5007  RPI: 0.3863  GD: -75
65 Empire United (3-27-1)  PCT: 0.1129  OPP: 0.4588  OPOP: 0.4734  RPI: 0.376  GD: -133
66 United Soccer Alliance (3-26-2)  PCT: 0.129  OPP: 0.4479  OPOP: 0.4734  RPI: 0.3745  GD: 0
67 IMG Academy (3-25-3)  PCT: 0.1452  OPP: 0.4451  OPOP: 0.4617  RPI: 0.3742  GD: -123
68 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (1-25-4)  PCT: 0.1  OPP: 0.4614  OPOP: 0.4706  RPI: 0.3734  GD: -99
69 Long Island SC (2-26-3)  PCT: 0.1129  OPP: 0.4583  OPOP: 0.4626  RPI: 0.373  GD: -107

*Conference Rankings*
1    Frontier - Central Division    0.5242
2    Southwest - West Division    0.5239 
3    Mid-America - Central Division    0.5203
4    Northwest - West Division    0.4950
5    Southeast - East Division    0.4768
6    Northeast - East Division    0.4698
7    Atlantic - East Division    0.4686


----------



## SocalPapa

Heads up, I revised the U16-17 RPI (change made directly in the post up above).  I had indicated "draft" initially because something didn't look right.  It turns out my model wasn't picking up all the games.

Per the revised RPI some SW teams moved down slightly, some up slightly, others with no change.  SW as a division improved slightly and now has the 4th overall RPI instead of 5th.


----------



## timmyh

SocalPapa said:


> Heads up, I revised the U16-17 RPI (change made directly in the post up above).  I had indicated "draft" initially because something didn't look right.  It turns out my model wasn't picking up all the games.
> 
> Per the revised RPI some SW teams moved down slightly, some up slightly, others with no change.  SW as a division improved slightly and now has the 4th overall RPI instead of 5th.


Any chance we might again get the combined "club scorecard" list with all the teams for each age group mixed together and the clubs ranked by strength of all teams?


----------



## SocalPapa

timmyh said:


> Any chance we might again get the combined "club scorecard" list with all the teams for each age group mixed together and the clubs ranked by strength of all teams?


Would you want to see that with or without U14 included?  I wasn't planning on doing an updated RPI for U14 otherwise.


----------



## Kicker4Life

SocalPapa said:


> Would you want to see that with or without U14 included?  I wasn't planning on doing an updated RPI for U14 otherwise.


Yes pls!


----------



## timmyh

SocalPapa said:


> Would you want to see that with or without U14 included?  I wasn't planning on doing an updated RPI for U14 otherwise.


That'd be awesome


----------



## SocalPapa

*U14 GDA RPI *(games through 6/12/18).  

Surf the tops in So Cal but Legends and Beach impress (a big reputation boost for both clubs).  SW well out in front as the strongest division at this age group.

 1 NTH Tophat (24-1-2)  PCT: 0.9259  OPP: 0.5174  OPOP: 0.4892  RPI: 0.6125  GD: 123 
 2 Real Colorado (22-1-1)  PCT: 0.9375  OPP: 0.4904  OPOP: 0.5132  RPI: 0.6079  GD: 109 
 3 FC Dallas (21-2-4)  PCT: 0.8519  OPP: 0.5124  OPOP: 0.5142  RPI: 0.5977  GD: 77 
 4 San Diego Surf (22-1-9)  PCT: 0.8281  OPP: 0.5103  OPOP: 0.5227  RPI: 0.5929  GD: 64 
 5 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (21-3-4)  PCT: 0.8214  OPP: 0.5223  OPOP: 0.4982  RPI: 0.5911  GD: 62 
 6 Legends FC (22-7-3)  PCT: 0.7344  OPP: 0.5188  OPOP: 0.5217  RPI: 0.5734  GD: 51 
 7 Beach Futbol Club (21-6-5)  PCT: 0.7344  OPP: 0.511  OPOP: 0.5223  RPI: 0.5697  GD: 42 
 8 Reign Academy (14-2-8)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5176  OPOP: 0.487  RPI: 0.568  GD: 36 
 9 San Jose Earthquakes (21-3-4)  PCT: 0.8214  OPP: 0.4703  OPOP: 0.5007  RPI: 0.5657  GD: 67 
 10 Cincinnati Development Academy (14-4-6)  PCT: 0.7083  OPP: 0.5203  OPOP: 0.5131  RPI: 0.5655  GD: 21 
 11 Real So Cal (18-9-5)  PCT: 0.6406  OPP: 0.5485  OPOP: 0.5192  RPI: 0.5642  GD: 20 
 12 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (16-5-7)  PCT: 0.6964  OPP: 0.5297  OPOP: 0.4981  RPI: 0.5635  GD: 31 
 13 LA Galaxy San Diego (18-5-8)  PCT: 0.7097  OPP: 0.5108  OPOP: 0.5201  RPI: 0.5629  GD: 41 
 14 NC Courage (17-6-4)  PCT: 0.7037  OPP: 0.5111  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.5543  GD: 39 
 15 Orlando Pride (20-5-3)  PCT: 0.7679  OPP: 0.4822  OPOP: 0.4794  RPI: 0.5529  GD: 66 
 16 Nationals (13-8-3)  PCT: 0.6042  OPP: 0.5456  OPOP: 0.5087  RPI: 0.551  GD: 11 
 17 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (14-6-4)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5057  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.5489  GD: 22 
 18 Colorado Rush (15-7-3)  PCT: 0.66  OPP: 0.513  OPOP: 0.5086  RPI: 0.5486  GD: 37 
 19 Concorde Fire (15-8-4)  PCT: 0.6296  OPP: 0.5163  OPOP: 0.4915  RPI: 0.5384  GD: 43 
 20 Sky Blue - PDA (16-8-4)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.5037  OPOP: 0.5013  RPI: 0.5379  GD: 53 
 21 LAFC Slammers (16-12-3)  PCT: 0.5645  OPP: 0.525  OPOP: 0.5207  RPI: 0.5338  GD: 23 
 22 SC del Sol (16-10-6)  PCT: 0.5938  OPP: 0.5088  OPOP: 0.5181  RPI: 0.5323  GD: -4 
 23 Solar Soccer Club (16-8-3)  PCT: 0.6481  OPP: 0.479  OPOP: 0.5195  RPI: 0.5314  GD: 36 
 24 Placer United SC (14-8-6)  PCT: 0.6071  OPP: 0.4971  OPOP: 0.4975  RPI: 0.5247  GD: 15 
 25 FC Virginia (16-8-4)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.4763  OPOP: 0.5026  RPI: 0.5245  GD: 29 
 26 LA Galaxy (13-14-5)  PCT: 0.4844  OPP: 0.538  OPOP: 0.5208  RPI: 0.5203  GD: -6 
 27 New York City FC (18-4-6)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4298  OPOP: 0.4674  RPI: 0.5193  GD: 56 
 28 Midwest United FC (9-9-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5263  OPOP: 0.5128  RPI: 0.5163  GD: 6 
 29 Michigan Hawks (9-5-9)  PCT: 0.587  OPP: 0.4801  OPOP: 0.5153  RPI: 0.5156  GD: 17 
 30 California Thorns FC (13-9-6)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.4949  OPOP: 0.4976  RPI: 0.5147  GD: 8 
 31 Charlotte Soccer Academy (13-10-4)  PCT: 0.5556  OPP: 0.5063  OPOP: 0.4893  RPI: 0.5143  GD: 33 
 32 Boston Breakers Academy (18-4-6)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4167  OPOP: 0.4703  RPI: 0.5134  GD: 78 
 33 FC Fury NY (17-8-3)  PCT: 0.6607  OPP: 0.4569  OPOP: 0.4603  RPI: 0.5087  GD: 46 
 34 Houston Dash (9-11-7)  PCT: 0.463  OPP: 0.5175  OPOP: 0.5138  RPI: 0.5029  GD: -9 
 35 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (9-16-7)  PCT: 0.3906  OPP: 0.5443  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.4991  GD: -23 
 36 Crossfire Premier (11-9-4)  PCT: 0.5417  OPP: 0.4773  OPOP: 0.4938  RPI: 0.4975  GD: 21 
 37 Lonestar SC Academy (7-14-5)  PCT: 0.3654  OPP: 0.5556  OPOP: 0.5074  RPI: 0.496  GD: -11 
 38 Eagles Soccer Club (8-17-7)  PCT: 0.3594  OPP: 0.5499  OPOP: 0.5145  RPI: 0.4934  GD: -9 
 39 West Coast Futbol Club (11-16-5)  PCT: 0.4219  OPP: 0.5164  OPOP: 0.5186  RPI: 0.4933  GD: -9 
 40 Virginia Development Academy (10-12-6)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.4973  OPOP: 0.5003  RPI: 0.4898  GD: -11 
 41 Albion SC (8-17-7)  PCT: 0.3594  OPP: 0.5392  OPOP: 0.5124  RPI: 0.4875  GD: -32 
 42 Weston FC (13-10-5)  PCT: 0.5536  OPP: 0.4568  OPOP: 0.4793  RPI: 0.4866  GD: 16 
 43 United Futbol Academy (9-15-3)  PCT: 0.3889  OPP: 0.5289  OPOP: 0.4852  RPI: 0.483  GD: -19 
 44 Pateadores (9-16-7)  PCT: 0.3906  OPP: 0.5134  OPOP: 0.5113  RPI: 0.4822  GD: -17 
 45 La Roca Futbol Club (10-10-4)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4607  OPOP: 0.4942  RPI: 0.4789  GD: -6 
 46 Lamorinda Soccer Club (9-14-5)  PCT: 0.4107  OPP: 0.5012  OPOP: 0.5013  RPI: 0.4786  GD: -15 
 47 SPORTING Blue Valley (7-12-6)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.491  OPOP: 0.5115  RPI: 0.4734  GD: -25 
 48 FC United Soccer Club (7-14-3)  PCT: 0.3542  OPP: 0.5094  OPOP: 0.5124  RPI: 0.4713  GD: -31 
 49 Oakwood Soccer Club (12-11-5)  PCT: 0.5179  OPP: 0.4418  OPOP: 0.4686  RPI: 0.4675  GD: -6 
 50 Dallas Texans (6-17-4)  PCT: 0.2963  OPP: 0.523  OPOP: 0.5091  RPI: 0.4629  GD: -42 
 51 PA Classics (4-16-8)  PCT: 0.2857  OPP: 0.5192  OPOP: 0.4935  RPI: 0.4544  GD: -34 
 52 Portland Thorns FC (6-14-4)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.4937  OPOP: 0.4891  RPI: 0.4525  GD: -29 
 53 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (5-22-5)  PCT: 0.2344  OPP: 0.5236  OPOP: 0.5178  RPI: 0.4498  GD: -51 
 54 Indiana Fire Academy (5-16-3)  PCT: 0.2708  OPP: 0.5083  OPOP: 0.5073  RPI: 0.4487  GD: -27 
 55 United Soccer Alliance (11-13-4)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.4216  OPOP: 0.4865  RPI: 0.4485  GD: -22 
 56 Sockers FC (4-18-1)  PCT: 0.1957  OPP: 0.536  OPOP: 0.5126  RPI: 0.4451  GD: -44 
 57 FC Stars (8-15-5)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.4676  OPOP: 0.4648  RPI: 0.4437  GD: -7 
 58 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (3-18-6)  PCT: 0.2222  OPP: 0.5125  OPOP: 0.4982  RPI: 0.4364  GD: -73 
 59 PSV Union Football Club (5-18-5)  PCT: 0.2679  OPP: 0.4867  OPOP: 0.4959  RPI: 0.4343  GD: -50 
 60 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (1-20-6)  PCT: 0.1481  OPP: 0.5051  OPOP: 0.5002  RPI: 0.4147  GD: -61 
 61 Sky Blue - NYSC (8-19-1)  PCT: 0.3036  OPP: 0.4429  OPOP: 0.4627  RPI: 0.413  GD: -64 
 62 West Florida Flames (5-20-3)  PCT: 0.2321  OPP: 0.4562  OPOP: 0.4832  RPI: 0.4069  GD: -78 
 63 Boca United Football Club (3-17-8)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4413  OPOP: 0.4834  RPI: 0.404  GD: -63 
 64 Long Island SC (4-21-3)  PCT: 0.1964  OPP: 0.4754  OPOP: 0.4547  RPI: 0.4005  GD: -77 
 65 FC Kansas City (0-22-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5264  OPOP: 0.4994  RPI: 0.3881  GD: -130 
 66 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-25-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5175  OPOP: 0.5006  RPI: 0.3839  GD: -75 
 67 IMG Academy (1-24-3)  PCT: 0.0893  OPP: 0.4736  OPOP: 0.4758  RPI: 0.3781  GD: -126 
 68 Empire United (1-26-1)  PCT: 0.0536  OPP: 0.4696  OPOP: 0.4614  RPI: 0.3635  GD: -113 

*Conference Rankings*
 1 Southwest - West Division   0.5253 
 2 Frontier - Central Division   0.5121 
 3 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5078 
 4 Atlantic - East Division   0.5015 
 5 Northwest - West Division   0.4899 
 6 Southeast - East Division   0.4891 
 7 Northeast - East Division   0.4537


----------



## SocalPapa

*Average combined RPI ranking *for each DA club (games through 6/12/18)

Thoughts:

*Legends *really impresses with *all 4 teams* in the *top 15*
*Surf *and *Slammers *with *5 outstanding teams *between them
*Beach *outstanding at the *younger *ages
*LAGSD good*, but not great, all around
*Real So Cal *is *good *but was brought down in the rankings by their U15 team
*Blues* with *2 good* teams and *2 weak* teams (focus on ECNL shows)
*West Coast FC competitive *at all age groups (but not outstanding in any of them)
*LA Galaxy disappoints *given their fanfare
Remaining 4 clubs have some work to do (with *Albion's U15 *team being a bright spot)
*Tophat's* average ranking of 3.75 is INSANELY good!
*FC Dallas' *2 #1s and 1 #3 may be even more impressive.
The exodus of the (5?) clubs from GDA doesn't seem that big of a deal looking at these rankings.  Sky Blue - PDA is the biggest departure at #6.  [Edit #1: Per @terrence's post below #10 Concorde Fire and #11 Eclipse Select are leaving too, so more of an impact than I initially thought.  PSV Union out too per @Kicking it.  Edit #2: LAFC Slammers now out of DA too, so that's 4 out of the top 11 clubs.]
*Southwest *has the *best average ranking *for all age groups combined.  Take that Frontier!!!
*Rank Club (U14, U15, U16/17, U18/19) Average Rank*
 
 1 NTH Tophat (1, 6, 3, 5) Avg: 3.75 
2 FC Dallas (3, 1, 1, 25) Avg: 7.5 
3 Solar Soccer Club (23, 2, 8, 4) Avg: 9.25 
 4 Legends FC (6, 8, 14, 14) Avg: 10.5 
 5 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (5, 22, 6, 11) Avg: 11 
**6 Sky Blue - PDA (20, 11, 9, 7) Avg: 11.75 *
 7 San Diego Surf (4, 7, 32, 6) Avg: 12.25 
*8 LAFC Slammers (21, 26, 4, 1) Avg: 13
 9 Real Colorado (2, 30, 10, 12) Avg: 13.5 
**10 Concorde Fire (19, 14, 12, 13) Avg: 14.5 *
**11 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (17, 9, 25, 10) Avg: 15.25 *
 12 Beach Futbol Club (7, 3, 31, 23) Avg: 16 
 13 Cincinnati Development Academy (10, 19, 13, 27) Avg: 17.25 
14 Crossfire Premier (36, 29, 5, 2) Avg: 18 
15 NC Courage (14, 28, 33, 3) Avg: 19.5 
 16 LA Galaxy San Diego (13, 16, 21, 29) Avg: 19.75 
 16 Lonestar SC Academy (37, 13, 7, 22) Avg: 19.75 
**18 Michigan Hawks (29, 10, 24, 17) Avg: 20 *
 18 Real So Cal (11, 44, 17, 8) Avg: 20 
 20 Nationals (16, 27, 2, 40) Avg: 21.25 
21 FC Virginia (25, 33, 19, 18) Avg: 23.75 
22 Midwest United FC (28, 41, 11, 16) Avg: 24 
22 San Jose Earthquakes (9, 12, 15, 60) Avg: 24 
24 Reign Academy (8, 21, 30, 42) Avg: 25.25 
25 Charlotte Soccer Academy (31, 15, 29, 28) Avg: 25.75 
 26 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (35, 5, 49, 15) Avg: 26 
 27 SC del Sol (22, 20, 55, 9) Avg: 26.5 
28 New York City FC (27, 23, 28, 36) Avg: 28.5 
29 La Roca Futbol Club (45, 18, 35, 21) Avg: 29.75 
30 Boston Breakers Academy (32, 43, 27, 20) Avg: 30.5 
 31 West Coast Futbol Club (39, 35, 23, 35) Avg: 33 
 32 California Thorns FC (30, 24, 44, 43) Avg: 35.25 
33 Placer United SC (24, 32, 50, 37) Avg: 35.75 
34 Dallas Texans (50, 4, 36, 55) Avg: 36.25 
35 Houston Dash (34, 34, 47, 34) Avg: 37.25 
36 FC Fury NY (33, 40, 22, 57) Avg: 38 
37 SPORTING Blue Valley (47, 42, 34, 30) Avg: 38.25 
38 Orlando Pride (15, 47, 53, 39) Avg: 38.5 
39 Colorado Rush (18, 54, 38, 46) Avg: 39 
40 Lamorinda Soccer Club (46, 46, 39, 26) Avg: 39.25 
41 FC United Soccer Club (48, 31, 26, 53) Avg: 39.5 
 41 LA Galaxy (26, 36, 48, 48) Avg: 39.5 
 43 Sockers FC (56, 38, 52, 19) Avg: 41.25 
44 Indiana Fire Academy (54, 25, 42, 45) Avg: 41.5 
44 Oakwood Soccer Club (49, 39, 40, 38) Avg: 41.5 
46 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (12, 51, 60, 44) Avg: 41.75 
 47 Eagles Soccer Club (38, 58, 41, 32) Avg: 42.25 
48 Albion SC (41, 17, 64, 51) Avg: 43.25 
 49 United Futbol Academy (43, 48, 51, 33) Avg: 43.75 
50 Portland Thorns FC (52, 61, 43, 24) Avg: 45 
51 Weston FC (42, 45, 37, 67) Avg: 47.75 
 52 Pateadores (44, 49, 59, 41) Avg: 48.25 
 52 United Soccer Alliance (55, 66, 16, 56) Avg: 48.25 
54 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (60, 68, 20, 47) Avg: 48.75 
**55 FC Stars (57, 37, 56, 49) Avg: 49.75 *
 56 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (53, 55, 46, 54) Avg: 52 
 57 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (58, 62, 58, 31) Avg: 52.25 
58 PA Classics (51, 56, 54, 52) Avg: 53.25 
**59 Virginia Development Academy (40, 52, 65, 58) Avg: 53.75 *
60 IMG Academy (67, 67, 18, 65) Avg: 54.25 
61 Boca United Football Club (63, 59, 45, 62) Avg: 57.25 
62 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (, 60, 63, 50) Avg: 57.67 
63 Sky Blue - NYSC (61, 50, 61, 64) Avg: 59 
64 West Florida Flames (62, 57, 62, 61) Avg: 60.5 
**65 FC Kansas City (65, 63, 57, 59) Avg: 61 *
**65 PSV Union Football Club (59, 53, 69, 63) Avg: 61 *
67 Burlingame Soccer Club (66, 64, 66, 68) Avg: 66 
68 Long Island SC (64, 69, 68, 66) Avg: 66.75 
69 Empire United (68, 65, 67, 69) Avg: 67.25 

_**Leaving DA next season.  [Let me know if I missed anyone.]*_

*Conference Average Rankings (lowest is best)*
 Southwest - West Division   28.73 
Frontier - Central Division   29.08 
Mid-America - Central Division   30.85 
Atlantic - East Division   37.03 
Southeast - East Division   37.61 
Northwest - West Division   37.93 
Northeast - East Division   47.66


----------



## CaliKlines

SocalPapa said:


> *Average ranking *for each DA club (games through 6/12/18)
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> *Legends *really impresses with *all 4 teams* in the *top 15*
> *Surf *and *Slammers *with *5 outstanding teams *between them
> *Beach *outstanding at the *younger *ages
> *LAGSD good*, but not great, all around
> *Real So Cal *is *good *but was brought down in the rankings by their U15 team
> *Blues* with *2 good* teams and *2 weak* teams (focus on ECNL shows)
> *West Coast FC competitive *at all age groups (but not outstanding in any of them)
> *LA Galaxy disappoints *given their fanfare
> Remaining 4 clubs have some work to due (with *Albion's U15 *team being a bright spot)
> *Tophat's* average ranking of 3.75 is INSANELY good!
> *FC Dallas' *2 #1s and 1 #3 may be even more impressive.
> The exodus of the (5?) clubs from GDA doesn't seem that big of a deal looking at these rankings.  Sky Blue - PDA is the biggest departure at #6.
> *Southwest *has the *best average ranking *for all age groups combined.  Take that Frontier!!!
> *Rank Club (U14, U15, U16/16, U18/18) Average Rank*
> 
> 1 NTH Tophat (1, 6, 3, 5) Avg: 3.75
> 2 FC Dallas (3, 1, 1, 25) Avg: 7.5
> 3 Solar Soccer Club (23, 2, 8, 4) Avg: 9.25
> 4 Legends FC (6, 8, 14, 14) Avg: 10.5
> 5 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (5, 22, 6, 11) Avg: 11
> **6 Sky Blue - PDA (20, 11, 9, 7) Avg: 11.75 *
> 7 San Diego Surf (4, 7, 32, 6) Avg: 12.25
> 8 LAFC Slammers (21, 26, 4, 1) Avg: 13
> 9 Real Colorado (2, 30, 10, 12) Avg: 13.5
> 10 Concorde Fire (19, 14, 12, 13) Avg: 14.5
> 11 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (17, 9, 25, 10) Avg: 15.25
> 12 Beach Futbol Club (7, 3, 31, 23) Avg: 16
> 13 Cincinnati Development Academy (10, 19, 13, 27) Avg: 17.25
> 14 Crossfire Premier (36, 29, 5, 2) Avg: 18
> 15 NC Courage (14, 28, 33, 3) Avg: 19.5
> 16 LA Galaxy San Diego (13, 16, 21, 29) Avg: 19.75
> 16 Lonestar SC Academy (37, 13, 7, 22) Avg: 19.75
> **18 Michigan Hawks (29, 10, 24, 17) Avg: 20 *
> 18 Real So Cal (11, 44, 17, 8) Avg: 20
> 20 Nationals (16, 27, 2, 40) Avg: 21.25
> 21 FC Virginia (25, 33, 19, 18) Avg: 23.75
> 22 Midwest United FC (28, 41, 11, 16) Avg: 24
> 22 San Jose Earthquakes (9, 12, 15, 60) Avg: 24
> 24 Reign Academy (8, 21, 30, 42) Avg: 25.25
> 25 Charlotte Soccer Academy (31, 15, 29, 28) Avg: 25.75
> 26 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (35, 5, 49, 15) Avg: 26
> 27 SC del Sol (22, 20, 55, 9) Avg: 26.5
> 28 New York City FC (27, 23, 28, 36) Avg: 28.5
> 29 La Roca Futbol Club (45, 18, 35, 21) Avg: 29.75
> 30 Boston Breakers Academy (32, 43, 27, 20) Avg: 30.5
> 31 West Coast Futbol Club (39, 35, 23, 35) Avg: 33
> 32 California Thorns FC (30, 24, 44, 43) Avg: 35.25
> 33 Placer United SC (24, 32, 50, 37) Avg: 35.75
> 34 Dallas Texans (50, 4, 36, 55) Avg: 36.25
> 35 Houston Dash (34, 34, 47, 34) Avg: 37.25
> 36 FC Fury NY (33, 40, 22, 57) Avg: 38
> 37 SPORTING Blue Valley (47, 42, 34, 30) Avg: 38.25
> 38 Orlando Pride (15, 47, 53, 39) Avg: 38.5
> 39 Colorado Rush (18, 54, 38, 46) Avg: 39
> 40 Lamorinda Soccer Club (46, 46, 39, 26) Avg: 39.25
> 41 FC United Soccer Club (48, 31, 26, 53) Avg: 39.5
> 41 LA Galaxy (26, 36, 48, 48) Avg: 39.5
> 43 Sockers FC (56, 38, 52, 19) Avg: 41.25
> 44 Indiana Fire Academy (54, 25, 42, 45) Avg: 41.5
> 44 Oakwood Soccer Club (49, 39, 40, 38) Avg: 41.5
> 46 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (12, 51, 60, 44) Avg: 41.75
> 47 Eagles Soccer Club (38, 58, 41, 32) Avg: 42.25
> 48 Albion SC (41, 17, 64, 51) Avg: 43.25
> 49 United Futbol Academy (43, 48, 51, 33) Avg: 43.75
> 50 Portland Thorns FC (52, 61, 43, 24) Avg: 45
> 51 Weston FC (42, 45, 37, 67) Avg: 47.75
> 52 Pateadores (44, 49, 59, 41) Avg: 48.25
> 52 United Soccer Alliance (55, 66, 16, 56) Avg: 48.25
> 54 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (60, 68, 20, 47) Avg: 48.75
> **55 FC Stars (57, 37, 56, 49) Avg: 49.75 *
> 56 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (53, 55, 46, 54) Avg: 52
> 57 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (58, 62, 58, 31) Avg: 52.25
> 58 PA Classics (51, 56, 54, 52) Avg: 53.25
> **59 Virginia Development Academy (40, 52, 65, 58) Avg: 53.75 *
> 60 IMG Academy (67, 67, 18, 65) Avg: 54.25
> 61 Boca United Football Club (63, 59, 45, 62) Avg: 57.25
> 62 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (, 60, 63, 50) Avg: 57.67
> 63 Sky Blue - NYSC (61, 50, 61, 64) Avg: 59
> 64 West Florida Flames (62, 57, 62, 61) Avg: 60.5
> **65 FC Kansas City (65, 63, 57, 59) Avg: 61 *
> 65 PSV Union Football Club (59, 53, 69, 63) Avg: 61
> 67 Burlingame Soccer Club (66, 64, 66, 68) Avg: 66
> 68 Long Island SC (64, 69, 68, 66) Avg: 66.75
> 69 Empire United (68, 65, 67, 69) Avg: 67.25
> 
> _**Leaving DA next season.  [Let me know if I missed anyone.]*_
> 
> *Conference Average Rankings (lowest is best)*
> Southwest - West Division   28.73
> Frontier - Central Division   29.08
> Mid-America - Central Division   30.85
> Atlantic - East Division   37.03
> Southeast - East Division   37.61
> Northwest - West Division   37.93
> Northeast - East Division   47.66


Wow, outstanding unbiased evaluation of overall team performance of DA clubs! Useful, results-based information that really throws shade on NoGoal and MAPPIE's critical assessment that Legends did not deserve ECNL status "because they hadn't won a national championship". That was not the reason Legend's application was denied year after year...this club wide performance is why the original 8 ECNL members were afraid to include Legends FC. Sad, but true. Congratulations to the coaches and players of LFC for a job well done in the toughest conference in the DA.


----------



## terrence

#10 Concorde Fire and #11 Eclipse Select are dropping DA for ECNL as well.



SocalPapa said:


> *Average ranking *for each DA club (games through 6/12/18)
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> *Legends *really impresses with *all 4 teams* in the *top 15*
> *Surf *and *Slammers *with *5 outstanding teams *between them
> *Beach *outstanding at the *younger *ages
> *LAGSD good*, but not great, all around
> *Real So Cal *is *good *but was brought down in the rankings by their U15 team
> *Blues* with *2 good* teams and *2 weak* teams (focus on ECNL shows)
> *West Coast FC competitive *at all age groups (but not outstanding in any of them)
> *LA Galaxy disappoints *given their fanfare
> Remaining 4 clubs have some work to due (with *Albion's U15 *team being a bright spot)
> *Tophat's* average ranking of 3.75 is INSANELY good!
> *FC Dallas' *2 #1s and 1 #3 may be even more impressive.
> The exodus of the (5?) clubs from GDA doesn't seem that big of a deal looking at these rankings.  Sky Blue - PDA is the biggest departure at #6.
> *Southwest *has the *best average ranking *for all age groups combined.  Take that Frontier!!!
> *Rank Club (U14, U15, U16/16, U18/18) Average Rank*
> 
> 1 NTH Tophat (1, 6, 3, 5) Avg: 3.75
> 2 FC Dallas (3, 1, 1, 25) Avg: 7.5
> 3 Solar Soccer Club (23, 2, 8, 4) Avg: 9.25
> 4 Legends FC (6, 8, 14, 14) Avg: 10.5
> 5 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (5, 22, 6, 11) Avg: 11
> **6 Sky Blue - PDA (20, 11, 9, 7) Avg: 11.75 *
> 7 San Diego Surf (4, 7, 32, 6) Avg: 12.25
> 8 LAFC Slammers (21, 26, 4, 1) Avg: 13
> 9 Real Colorado (2, 30, 10, 12) Avg: 13.5
> 10 Concorde Fire (19, 14, 12, 13) Avg: 14.5
> 11 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (17, 9, 25, 10) Avg: 15.25
> 12 Beach Futbol Club (7, 3, 31, 23) Avg: 16
> 13 Cincinnati Development Academy (10, 19, 13, 27) Avg: 17.25
> 14 Crossfire Premier (36, 29, 5, 2) Avg: 18
> 15 NC Courage (14, 28, 33, 3) Avg: 19.5
> 16 LA Galaxy San Diego (13, 16, 21, 29) Avg: 19.75
> 16 Lonestar SC Academy (37, 13, 7, 22) Avg: 19.75
> **18 Michigan Hawks (29, 10, 24, 17) Avg: 20 *
> 18 Real So Cal (11, 44, 17, 8) Avg: 20
> 20 Nationals (16, 27, 2, 40) Avg: 21.25
> 21 FC Virginia (25, 33, 19, 18) Avg: 23.75
> 22 Midwest United FC (28, 41, 11, 16) Avg: 24
> 22 San Jose Earthquakes (9, 12, 15, 60) Avg: 24
> 24 Reign Academy (8, 21, 30, 42) Avg: 25.25
> 25 Charlotte Soccer Academy (31, 15, 29, 28) Avg: 25.75
> 26 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (35, 5, 49, 15) Avg: 26
> 27 SC del Sol (22, 20, 55, 9) Avg: 26.5
> 28 New York City FC (27, 23, 28, 36) Avg: 28.5
> 29 La Roca Futbol Club (45, 18, 35, 21) Avg: 29.75
> 30 Boston Breakers Academy (32, 43, 27, 20) Avg: 30.5
> 31 West Coast Futbol Club (39, 35, 23, 35) Avg: 33
> 32 California Thorns FC (30, 24, 44, 43) Avg: 35.25
> 33 Placer United SC (24, 32, 50, 37) Avg: 35.75
> 34 Dallas Texans (50, 4, 36, 55) Avg: 36.25
> 35 Houston Dash (34, 34, 47, 34) Avg: 37.25
> 36 FC Fury NY (33, 40, 22, 57) Avg: 38
> 37 SPORTING Blue Valley (47, 42, 34, 30) Avg: 38.25
> 38 Orlando Pride (15, 47, 53, 39) Avg: 38.5
> 39 Colorado Rush (18, 54, 38, 46) Avg: 39
> 40 Lamorinda Soccer Club (46, 46, 39, 26) Avg: 39.25
> 41 FC United Soccer Club (48, 31, 26, 53) Avg: 39.5
> 41 LA Galaxy (26, 36, 48, 48) Avg: 39.5
> 43 Sockers FC (56, 38, 52, 19) Avg: 41.25
> 44 Indiana Fire Academy (54, 25, 42, 45) Avg: 41.5
> 44 Oakwood Soccer Club (49, 39, 40, 38) Avg: 41.5
> 46 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (12, 51, 60, 44) Avg: 41.75
> 47 Eagles Soccer Club (38, 58, 41, 32) Avg: 42.25
> 48 Albion SC (41, 17, 64, 51) Avg: 43.25
> 49 United Futbol Academy (43, 48, 51, 33) Avg: 43.75
> 50 Portland Thorns FC (52, 61, 43, 24) Avg: 45
> 51 Weston FC (42, 45, 37, 67) Avg: 47.75
> 52 Pateadores (44, 49, 59, 41) Avg: 48.25
> 52 United Soccer Alliance (55, 66, 16, 56) Avg: 48.25
> 54 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (60, 68, 20, 47) Avg: 48.75
> **55 FC Stars (57, 37, 56, 49) Avg: 49.75 *
> 56 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (53, 55, 46, 54) Avg: 52
> 57 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (58, 62, 58, 31) Avg: 52.25
> 58 PA Classics (51, 56, 54, 52) Avg: 53.25
> **59 Virginia Development Academy (40, 52, 65, 58) Avg: 53.75 *
> 60 IMG Academy (67, 67, 18, 65) Avg: 54.25
> 61 Boca United Football Club (63, 59, 45, 62) Avg: 57.25
> 62 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (, 60, 63, 50) Avg: 57.67
> 63 Sky Blue - NYSC (61, 50, 61, 64) Avg: 59
> 64 West Florida Flames (62, 57, 62, 61) Avg: 60.5
> **65 FC Kansas City (65, 63, 57, 59) Avg: 61 *
> 65 PSV Union Football Club (59, 53, 69, 63) Avg: 61
> 67 Burlingame Soccer Club (66, 64, 66, 68) Avg: 66
> 68 Long Island SC (64, 69, 68, 66) Avg: 66.75
> 69 Empire United (68, 65, 67, 69) Avg: 67.25
> 
> _**Leaving DA next season.  [Let me know if I missed anyone.]*_
> 
> *Conference Average Rankings (lowest is best)*
> Southwest - West Division   28.73
> Frontier - Central Division   29.08
> Mid-America - Central Division   30.85
> Atlantic - East Division   37.03
> Southeast - East Division   37.61
> Northwest - West Division   37.93
> Northeast - East Division   47.66


----------



## Josep

Perhaps this was mentioned elsewhere in this thread but there are a couple of things to consider here.  

1. Several teams moved kids up in age throughout the season especially down the playoff stretch.   Slammers for example had tw u15 studs up all season and only brought them down to help out.  Many others had kids playing up LAG, WC and Surf as well.    So we never get a true assessment of how each true-age team is doing.  I believe LAG had at least an 05 playing up at 03.  Can’t imagine what she’d do at her own age group.  

2.  The schedules were not equal.  Anyone who drew Buringame was gifted 6 points.  It definitely had an impact in some of the outcomes between Northwest-Southwest and Northwest’s matchups in showcases.  

3. Unless this was factored in, Northwest’s winning percentage is brought down quite a bit because of Burlingame, and the leagues where team feasted on the free points benefited.  

These are incremental calculation changes for the most part but still deserve to be mentioned. 

Excellent work on the breakdowns.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Josep said:


> Perhaps this was mentioned elsewhere in this thread but there are a couple of things to consider here.
> 
> 1. Several teams moved kids up in age throughout the season especially down the playoff stretch.   Slammers for example had tw u15 studs up all season and only brought them down to help out.  Many others had kids playing up LAG, WC and Surf as well.    So we never get a true assessment of how each true-age team is doing.  I believe LAG had at least an 05 playing up at 03.  Can’t imagine what she’d do at her own age group.
> 
> 2.  The schedules were not equal.  Anyone who drew Buringame was gifted 6 points.  It definitely had an impact in some of the outcomes between Northwest-Southwest and Northwest’s matchups in showcases.
> 
> 3. Unless this was factored in, Northwest’s winning percentage is brought down quite a bit because of Burlingame, and the leagues where team feasted on the free points benefited.
> 
> These are incremental calculation changes for the most part but still deserve to be mentioned.
> 
> Excellent work on the breakdowns.


The leading scorer on Real’s 01/02 team was an 04!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Josep said:


> Perhaps this was mentioned elsewhere in this thread but there are a couple of things to consider here.
> 
> 1. Several teams moved kids up in age throughout the season especially down the playoff stretch.   Slammers for example had tw u15 studs up all season and only brought them down to help out.  Many others had kids playing up LAG, WC and Surf as well.    So we never get a true assessment of how each true-age team is doing.  I believe LAG had at least an 05 playing up at 03.  Can’t imagine what she’d do at her own age group.
> 
> 2.  The schedules were not equal.  Anyone who drew Buringame was gifted 6 points.  It definitely had an impact in some of the outcomes between Northwest-Southwest and Northwest’s matchups in showcases.
> 
> 3. Unless this was factored in, Northwest’s winning percentage is brought down quite a bit because of Burlingame, and the leagues where team feasted on the free points benefited.
> 
> These are incremental calculation changes for the most part but still deserve to be mentioned.
> 
> Excellent work on the breakdowns.


LAG did not have an 05 playing 03. They have 2 05’s playing 04. One 06 playing 04. And  one 04 playing 03.


----------



## Kicking it

PSV Union is out of DA


----------



## Josep

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAG did not have an 05 playing 03. They have 2 05’s playing 04. One 06 playing 04. And  one 04 playing 03.


Thanks.  I thought the beast mode girl was an 05 on the 03 team!  Appreciate the Info. But they are a team that sacrificed some youngers to make their olders better.  Those 04-06 teams will be tough as nails with all their girls.  I’m sure they are tough now.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Josep said:


> Thanks.  I thought the beast mode girl was an 05 on the 03 team!  Appreciate the Info. But they are a team that sacrificed some youngers to make their olders better.  Those 04-06 teams will be tough as nails with all their girls.  I’m sure they are tough now.


The 05 I think your speaking of is at Beach. And is playing 03.


----------



## SocalPapa

Josep said:


> Perhaps this was mentioned elsewhere in this thread but there are a couple of things to consider here.
> 
> 1. Several teams moved kids up in age throughout the season especially down the playoff stretch.   Slammers for example had tw u15 studs up all season and only brought them down to help out.  Many others had kids playing up LAG, WC and Surf as well.    So we never get a true assessment of how each true-age team is doing.  I believe LAG had at least an 05 playing up at 03.  Can’t imagine what she’d do at her own age group.
> 
> 2.  The schedules were not equal.  Anyone who drew Buringame was gifted 6 points.  It definitely had an impact in some of the outcomes between Northwest-Southwest and Northwest’s matchups in showcases.
> 
> 3. Unless this was factored in, Northwest’s winning percentage is brought down quite a bit because of Burlingame, and the leagues where team feasted on the free points benefited.
> 
> These are incremental calculation changes for the most part but still deserve to be mentioned.
> 
> Excellent work on the breakdowns.


Thanks @Josep.  Good point about Burlingame.  It does cause a distortion.  But as you say, it is incremental.  Any team that played them was credited with an automatic win, but the benefit of that automatic win was offset by a hit to their strength of schedule.  I haven't tested to see whether it was an incremental benefit or detriment.  But it would be very small given the large number of overall games and the fact that goal differential is not part of the NCAA's RPI formula (the one I used).  I suspect in the aggregate it hurt the NW division because they not only had to include Burlingame's results, but had the strength of schedule brought down for all their teams.


----------



## Driveandpay

SocalPapa said:


> MUCH better results for the home teams at *U18-19. *
> 
> I don't follow this age group, but from these stats it looks like a tragedy that only Slammers, Surf and SC Del Sol are among the 16 team playoff field.  Real, Blues, and Legends were all robbed.  [Edit: per the post below, Real and Legends are now in the playoffs.]
> 
> 
> 1 LAFC Slammers (26-4-2)  PCT: 0.8438  OPP: 0.525  OPOP: 0.5207  RPI: 0.6036  GD: 101
> 2 Crossfire Premier (22-0-2)  PCT: 0.9583  OPP: 0.4773  OPOP: 0.4938  RPI: 0.6017  GD: 82
> 3 NC Courage (23-2-2)  PCT: 0.8889  OPP: 0.5111  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.6006  GD: 72
> 4 Solar Soccer Club (23-1-3)  PCT: 0.9074  OPP: 0.479  OPOP: 0.5195  RPI: 0.5962  GD: 77
> 5 NTH Tophat (20-1-6)  PCT: 0.8519  OPP: 0.5174  OPOP: 0.4892  RPI: 0.594  GD: 87
> 6 San Diego Surf (26-5-1)  PCT: 0.8281  OPP: 0.5103  OPOP: 0.5227  RPI: 0.5929  GD: 86
> 7 Sky Blue - PDA (23-3-2)  PCT: 0.8571  OPP: 0.5037  OPOP: 0.5013  RPI: 0.5915  GD: 87
> 8 Real So Cal (21-7-4)  PCT: 0.7188  OPP: 0.5485  OPOP: 0.5192  RPI: 0.5837  GD: 41
> 9 SC del Sol (23-4-5)  PCT: 0.7969  OPP: 0.5088  OPOP: 0.5181  RPI: 0.5831  GD: 45
> 10 Eclipse Select Soccer Club (19-4-2)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5057  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.5822  GD: 54
> 11 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (20-5-3)  PCT: 0.7679  OPP: 0.5223  OPOP: 0.4982  RPI: 0.5777  GD: 66
> 12 Real Colorado (18-3-3)  PCT: 0.8125  OPP: 0.4904  OPOP: 0.5132  RPI: 0.5766  GD: 54
> 13 Concorde Fire (20-5-2)  PCT: 0.7778  OPP: 0.5163  OPOP: 0.4915  RPI: 0.5755  GD: 54
> 14 Legends FC (21-6-5)  PCT: 0.7344  OPP: 0.5188  OPOP: 0.5217  RPI: 0.5734  GD: 34
> 15 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (18-8-6)  PCT: 0.6563  OPP: 0.5443  OPOP: 0.5175  RPI: 0.5656  GD: 54
> 16 Midwest United FC (15-6-5)  PCT: 0.6731  OPP: 0.5263  OPOP: 0.5128  RPI: 0.5596  GD: 34
> 17 Michigan Hawks (17-4-4)  PCT: 0.76  OPP: 0.4801  OPOP: 0.5153  RPI: 0.5589  GD: 60
> 18 FC Virginia (20-7-1)  PCT: 0.7321  OPP: 0.4763  OPOP: 0.5026  RPI: 0.5469  GD: 60
> 19 Sockers FC (13-8-4)  PCT: 0.6  OPP: 0.536  OPOP: 0.5126  RPI: 0.5462  GD: 15
> 20 Boston Breakers Academy (24-3-1)  PCT: 0.875  OPP: 0.4167  OPOP: 0.4703  RPI: 0.5447  GD: 132
> 21 La Roca Futbol Club (16-4-4)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4607  OPOP: 0.4942  RPI: 0.5414  GD: 40
> 22 Lonestar SC Academy (11-9-6)  PCT: 0.5385  OPP: 0.5556  OPOP: 0.5074  RPI: 0.5393  GD: 2
> 23 Beach Futbol Club (16-9-7)  PCT: 0.6094  OPP: 0.511  OPOP: 0.5223  RPI: 0.5384  GD: 33
> 24 Portland Thorns FC (12-5-7)  PCT: 0.6458  OPP: 0.4937  OPOP: 0.4891  RPI: 0.5306  GD: 19
> 25 FC Dallas (14-11-2)  PCT: 0.5556  OPP: 0.5124  OPOP: 0.5142  RPI: 0.5236  GD: 18
> 26 Lamorinda Soccer Club (15-11-2)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.5012  OPOP: 0.5013  RPI: 0.5188  GD: 30
> 27 Cincinnati Development Academy (10-9-5)  PCT: 0.5208  OPP: 0.5203  OPOP: 0.5131  RPI: 0.5186  GD: 3
> 28 Charlotte Soccer Academy (13-10-6)  PCT: 0.5517  OPP: 0.5063  OPOP: 0.4893  RPI: 0.5134  GD: 24
> 29 LA Galaxy San Diego (13-13-6)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5108  OPOP: 0.5201  RPI: 0.5104  GD: -5
> 30 SPORTING Blue Valley (12-10-3)  PCT: 0.54  OPP: 0.491  OPOP: 0.5115  RPI: 0.5084  GD: 7
> 31 Washington Spirit Academy - Baltimore Armour (10-10-7)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5125  OPOP: 0.4982  RPI: 0.5058  GD: -4
> 32 Eagles Soccer Club (9-15-8)  PCT: 0.4063  OPP: 0.5499  OPOP: 0.5145  RPI: 0.5051  GD: -16
> 33 United Futbol Academy (12-14-1)  PCT: 0.463  OPP: 0.5289  OPOP: 0.4852  RPI: 0.5015  GD: -2
> 34 Houston Dash (9-12-5)  PCT: 0.4423  OPP: 0.5175  OPOP: 0.5138  RPI: 0.4978  GD: -18
> 35 West Coast Futbol Club (12-16-4)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.5164  OPOP: 0.5186  RPI: 0.4972  GD: -7
> 36 New York City FC (17-8-3)  PCT: 0.6607  OPP: 0.4298  OPOP: 0.4674  RPI: 0.497  GD: 38
> 37 Placer United SC (11-13-4)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.4971  OPOP: 0.4975  RPI: 0.489  GD: -9
> 38 Oakwood Soccer Club (15-10-2)  PCT: 0.5926  OPP: 0.4418  OPOP: 0.4686  RPI: 0.4862  GD: 25
> 39 Orlando Pride (13-13-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4822  OPOP: 0.4794  RPI: 0.486  GD: 3
> 40 Nationals (8-17-2)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.5456  OPOP: 0.5087  RPI: 0.4833  GD: -24
> 41 Pateadores (10-17-5)  PCT: 0.3906  OPP: 0.5134  OPOP: 0.5113  RPI: 0.4822  GD: -29
> 42 Reign Academy (8-13-3)  PCT: 0.3958  OPP: 0.5176  OPOP: 0.487  RPI: 0.4795  GD: -26
> 43 California Thorns FC (9-14-4)  PCT: 0.4074  OPP: 0.4949  OPOP: 0.4976  RPI: 0.4737  GD: -19
> 44 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (8-17-2)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.5297  OPOP: 0.4981  RPI: 0.4727  GD: -34
> 45 Indiana Fire Academy (8-15-3)  PCT: 0.3654  OPP: 0.5083  OPOP: 0.5073  RPI: 0.4723  GD: -7
> 46 Colorado Rush (7-14-3)  PCT: 0.3542  OPP: 0.513  OPOP: 0.5086  RPI: 0.4722  GD: -11
> 47 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (7-14-7)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.5051  OPOP: 0.5002  RPI: 0.4714  GD: -34
> 48 LA Galaxy (7-21-4)  PCT: 0.2813  OPP: 0.538  OPOP: 0.5208  RPI: 0.4695  GD: -49
> 49 FC Stars (12-14-0)  PCT: 0.4615  OPP: 0.4676  OPOP: 0.4648  RPI: 0.4654  GD: -31
> 50 Shattuck - Saint Mary's (6-16-5)  PCT: 0.3148  OPP: 0.5094  OPOP: 0.5116  RPI: 0.4613  GD: -45
> 51 Albion SC (8-23-1)  PCT: 0.2656  OPP: 0.5193  OPOP: 0.517  RPI: 0.4553  GD: -54
> 52 PA Classics (6-18-2)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.5192  OPOP: 0.4935  RPI: 0.4503  GD: -47
> 53 FC United Soccer Club (6-18-2)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.5094  OPOP: 0.5124  RPI: 0.4501  GD: -59
> 54 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (6-23-3)  PCT: 0.2344  OPP: 0.5236  OPOP: 0.5178  RPI: 0.4498  GD: -66
> 55 Dallas Texans (5-19-3)  PCT: 0.2407  OPP: 0.523  OPOP: 0.5091  RPI: 0.449  GD: -40
> 56 United Soccer Alliance (11-13-4)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.4216  OPOP: 0.4865  RPI: 0.4485  GD: -7
> 57 FC Fury NY (11-16-0)  PCT: 0.4074  OPP: 0.4569  OPOP: 0.4603  RPI: 0.4454  GD: -30
> 58 Virginia Development Academy (6-19-3)  PCT: 0.2679  OPP: 0.4973  OPOP: 0.5003  RPI: 0.4407  GD: -51
> 59 FC Kansas City (5-20-0)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.5264  OPOP: 0.4994  RPI: 0.4381  GD: -57
> 60 San Jose Earthquakes (6-21-1)  PCT: 0.2321  OPP: 0.4703  OPOP: 0.5007  RPI: 0.4184  GD: -56
> 61 West Florida Flames (6-19-3)  PCT: 0.2679  OPP: 0.4562  OPOP: 0.4832  RPI: 0.4158  GD: -45
> 62 Boca United Football Club (6-19-3)  PCT: 0.2679  OPP: 0.4413  OPOP: 0.4834  RPI: 0.4085  GD: -70
> _~ Lakeland FC (0-0-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.3076  OPOP: 0.4984  RPI: 0.4034  GD: 0 _
> 63 PSV Union Football Club (3-23-1)  PCT: 0.1296  OPP: 0.4867  OPOP: 0.4959  RPI: 0.3997  GD: -101
> 64 Sky Blue - NYSC (6-20-2)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4429  OPOP: 0.4627  RPI: 0.3996  GD: -53
> 65 IMG Academy (3-23-4)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.4736  OPOP: 0.4758  RPI: 0.3974  GD: -85
> 66 Long Island SC (4-20-1)  PCT: 0.18  OPP: 0.4754  OPOP: 0.4547  RPI: 0.3964  GD: -71
> 67 Weston FC (4-22-2)  PCT: 0.1786  OPP: 0.4568  OPOP: 0.4793  RPI: 0.3929  GD: -84
> 68 Burlingame Soccer Club (0-25-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5175  OPOP: 0.5006  RPI: 0.3839  GD: -75
> 69 Empire United (1-24-3)  PCT: 0.0893  OPP: 0.4696  OPOP: 0.4614  RPI: 0.3725  GD: -116
> 
> *Conference Rankings*
> 
> 1 Southwest - West Division   0.5293
> 2 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5147
> 3 Frontier - Central Division   0.5112
> 4 Atlantic - East Division   0.5071
> 5 Southeast - East Division   0.4849
> 6 Northwest - West Division   0.4837
> 7 Northeast - East Division   0.4509
> 
> 
> _Corrected on 6/16/18 (had the same formula error as my draft U16/17 calc - didn't pick up all the games)_


Just curious why you don't include SC Del Sol in red. They're part of the Southwest Division and are part of that equation, no?


----------



## SocalPapa

Driveandpay said:


> Just curious why you don't include SC Del Sol in red. They're part of the Southwest Division and are part of that equation, no?


Because this is a So Cal soccer forum.  The highlights are to enable people to more easily pick out the So Cal teams (as well as the division those teams play in).


----------



## Desert Hound

SocalPapa said:


> Because this is a So Cal soccer forum.  The highlights are to enable people to more easily pick out the So Cal teams (as well as the division those teams play in).


Well this thread does talk a lot about the SW division of which SC del Sol is a part of. And that is a club that the So Cal teams play all year long as well. Seems to make sense since we are looking at what the SW div does, etc.


----------



## SocalPapa

Desert Hound said:


> Well this thread does talk a lot about the SW division of which SC del Sol is a part of. And that is a club that the So Cal teams play all year long as well. Seems to make sense since we are looking at what the SW div does, etc.


I understand there are many other ways this info could have been organized.  No offense to SC del Sol.


----------



## olympico11

I see different Rank #'s on the USSDA standings than what SocalPapa posted. What am I missing?  Here's what I see on a quick check (minus U14 since they are not tabulated by USSDA):
(U15, U17, U19)
Tophat:  4, 7, 8 (not 6, 3, 5)
FC Dallas: 2, 3, 26 (not 1,1, 25)
Slammers: 30, 1, 6 (not 26, 4, 1)
PDA: 1, 8, 5 (not 11, 9, 7) 
Crossfire: 29, 2, 1 (not 29, 5, 2) 
Etc etc - 
am I looking at the wrong source? Or was his club ranking done before the final regular season rankings were updated?
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/standings.php?leagueId=MTAwOA==
thanks


----------



## SocalPapa

olympico11 said:


> I see different Rank #'s on the USSDA standings than what SocalPapa posted. What am I missing?  Here's what I see on a quick check (minus U14 since they are not tabulated by USSDA):
> (U15, U17, U19)
> Tophat:  4, 7, 8 (not 6, 3, 5)
> FC Dallas: 2, 3, 26 (not 1,1, 25)
> Slammers: 30, 1, 6 (not 26, 4, 1)
> PDA: 1, 8, 5 (not 11, 9, 7)
> Crossfire: 29, 2, 1 (not 29, 5, 2)
> Etc etc -
> am I looking at the wrong source? Or was his club ranking done before the final regular season rankings were updated?
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/standings.php?leagueId=MTAwOA==
> thanks


The USSDA numbers are the DA playoff seedings, which are based strictly on points/game (and tiebreakers).  My ranking is an RPI (the same formula NCAA uses for soccer).  The difference is primarily strength of schedule.  PDA's U15 team may be a #1 seed in the playoffs, but with a #11 in RPI they are not quite the favorite they appear to be.  We'll see how this all actually plays out though.


----------



## SocalPapa

SocalPapa said:


> The USSDA numbers are the DA playoff seedings, which are based strictly on points/game (and tiebreakers).  My ranking is an RPI (the same formula NCAA uses for soccer).  The difference is primarily strength of schedule.  PDA's U15 team may be a #1 seed in the playoffs, but with a #11 in RPI they are not quite the favorite they appear to be.  We'll see how this all actually plays out though.


PDA's #1 seeded U15 team was upset by the #22 seeded SC del Sol team in their second playoff game.  The RPI saw PDA's weakness.


----------



## SocalPapa

I have never had any affiliation with Legends, but this makes me very happy.  I'm glad to see all the time I spent on the RPI calculations were of use to someone.  And I think it's totally appropriate that Legends toots its own horn here.  However you measure it Legends had a VERY successful first season in GDA.  https://www.legendsfc.net/spotlight-news/2018/7/12/legends-fc-a-big-presence-in-girls-development-academy-playoffs


----------



## timmyh

Time for a 2019 update?


----------



## SocalPapa

timmyh said:


> Time for a 2019 update?


I was wondering if people were still interested.  Let me see if I can put something together over the next couple of days.


----------



## SocalPapa

Here is GU16-17 as of 2/28/19.  Numbers checked now (and I have edited this post to make a few minor corrections).  Let me know what age group you want to see next!

Legends is having another good year.  And Solar's goal differential is INSANE (two players with 26 goals apiece, both 2003's).

Note, some win/loss records are different because I included the Arlington team's games in my RPI even though DA didn't record those 3 games as official games.

*Rank Club (W-L-T)  GD = total goal differential*
1        Solar Soccer Club (19-0-1)  PCT: 0.975  OPP: 0.5696  OPOP: 0.544   RPI: 0.6645  GD: 94
2        Tophat (10-2-2)  PCT: 0.7857  OPP: 0.6029  OPOP: 0.5098   RPI: 0.6253  GD: 27
3        Legends FC (16-1-1)  PCT: 0.9167  OPP: 0.5295  OPOP: 0.5252   RPI: 0.6252  GD: 37
4        NC Courage (8-3-3)  PCT: 0.6786  OPP: 0.6138  OPOP: 0.5157   RPI: 0.6055  GD: 15
5        Charlotte Soccer Academy (10-4-2)  PCT: 0.6875  OPP: 0.5991  OPOP: 0.5093   RPI: 0.5988  GD: 6
6        Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (11-1-2)  PCT: 0.8571  OPP: 0.4985  OPOP: 0.5091   RPI: 0.5908  GD: 30
7        FC Dallas (12-3-4)  PCT: 0.7368  OPP: 0.5414  OPOP: 0.5335   RPI: 0.5883  GD: 23
8        Lonestar SC Academy (12-4-1)  PCT: 0.7353  OPP: 0.5396  OPOP: 0.5289   RPI: 0.5858  GD: 24
9        Beach Futbol Club (12-4-3)  PCT: 0.7105  OPP: 0.5553  OPOP: 0.5192   RPI: 0.5851  GD: 13
10        SPORTING Blue Valley (9-3-2)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.5236  OPOP: 0.5304   RPI: 0.573  GD: 20
11        Dallas Texans (9-5-1)  PCT: 0.6333  OPP: 0.563  OPOP: 0.53   RPI: 0.5723  GD: 3
12        Midwest United FC (8-2-3)  PCT: 0.7308  OPP: 0.5179  OPOP: 0.509   RPI: 0.5689  GD: 22
13        Crossfire Premier (9-3-3)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5123  OPOP: 0.5088   RPI: 0.5583  GD: 21
14        Sockers FC (8-1-5)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4666  OPOP: 0.5116   RPI: 0.5487  GD: 16
15        San Diego Surf (8-3-5)  PCT: 0.6563  OPP: 0.4988  OPOP: 0.5104   RPI: 0.5411  GD: 10
16        Real Colorado (7-5-2)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.5326  OPOP: 0.5276   RPI: 0.5411  GD: 5
17        Utah Royals FC- Arizona (9-6-2)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.528  OPOP: 0.5132   RPI: 0.5394  GD: 8
18        So Cal Blues Soccer Club (11-6-6)  PCT: 0.6087  OPP: 0.515  OPOP: 0.5084   RPI: 0.5368  GD: 11
19        California Thorns FC (8-6-4)  PCT: 0.5556  OPP: 0.5287  OPOP: 0.5239   RPI: 0.5342  GD: -2
20        New York City FC (10-3-1)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4494  OPOP: 0.4833   RPI: 0.533  GD: 30
21        LA Galaxy San Diego (9-8-4)  PCT: 0.5238  OPP: 0.5412  OPOP: 0.5218   RPI: 0.532  GD: 1
22        United Futbol Academy (7-9-0)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.5848  OPOP: 0.5117   RPI: 0.5297  GD: -15
23        OC Surf Soccer Club (7-8-2)  PCT: 0.4706  OPP: 0.5697  OPOP: 0.5039   RPI: 0.5285  GD: -1
24        San Jose Earthquakes (6-7-5)  PCT: 0.4722  OPP: 0.5657  OPOP: 0.5068   RPI: 0.5276  GD: 1
25        Cincinnati Development Academy (9-4-1)  PCT: 0.6786  OPP: 0.4524  OPOP: 0.5118   RPI: 0.5238  GD: 17
26        Nationals (8-5-2)  PCT: 0.6  OPP: 0.4904  OPOP: 0.4952   RPI: 0.519  GD: 17
27        FC United Soccer Club (7-3-3)  PCT: 0.6538  OPP: 0.446  OPOP: 0.5184   RPI: 0.5161  GD: 2
28        SC del Sol (7-9-6)  PCT: 0.4545  OPP: 0.5461  OPOP: 0.5112   RPI: 0.5145  GD: -1
29        Reign Academy (5-4-6)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.509  OPOP: 0.4909   RPI: 0.5106  GD: 4
30        Oakwood Soccer Club (9-5-0)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.4497  OPOP: 0.4749   RPI: 0.5043  GD: 25
31        FC Fury NY (7-5-1)  PCT: 0.5769  OPP: 0.4769  OPOP: 0.4706   RPI: 0.5003  GD: 9
32        NEFC (7-6-2)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.4957  OPOP: 0.4691   RPI: 0.4985  GD: 4
33        Michigan Jaguars FC (4-6-4)  PCT: 0.4286  OPP: 0.5302  OPOP: 0.487   RPI: 0.494  GD: -6
34        LA Galaxy (6-8-3)  PCT: 0.4412  OPP: 0.4973  OPOP: 0.5082   RPI: 0.486  GD: -4
35        IMG Academy (7-6-3)  PCT: 0.5313  OPP: 0.4555  OPOP: 0.4888   RPI: 0.4828  GD: 9
36        Real So Cal (8-6-3)  PCT: 0.5588  OPP: 0.4298  OPOP: 0.5061   RPI: 0.4811  GD: 8
37        La Roca Futbol Club (5-7-4)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.4965  OPOP: 0.4891   RPI: 0.4799  GD: -4
38        FC Virginia (6-7-3)  PCT: 0.4688  OPP: 0.475  OPOP: 0.4961   RPI: 0.4787  GD: -2
39        Sporting Omaha (4-9-0)  PCT: 0.3077  OPP: 0.5406  OPOP: 0.5141   RPI: 0.4757  GD: -19
40        Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (5-8-2)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4954  OPOP: 0.4873   RPI: 0.4695  GD: -10
41        Sky Blue - NYSC (7-5-1)  PCT: 0.5769  OPP: 0.4078  OPOP: 0.4807   RPI: 0.4683  GD: 24
42        Eagles Soccer Club (4-10-3)  PCT: 0.3235  OPP: 0.5174  OPOP: 0.4971   RPI: 0.4639  GD: -5
43        CSA Impact (3-8-3)  PCT: 0.3214  OPP: 0.5225  OPOP: 0.4754   RPI: 0.4604  GD: -11
44        Lamorinda Soccer Club (4-8-5)  PCT: 0.3824  OPP: 0.477  OPOP: 0.4894   RPI: 0.4565  GD: -12
45        South Florida Football Academy (3-6-5)  PCT: 0.3929  OPP: 0.4671  OPOP: 0.4936   RPI: 0.4552  GD: -7
46        Placer United Soccer Club (6-9-2)  PCT: 0.4118  OPP: 0.4498  OPOP: 0.4889   RPI: 0.4501  GD: -12
47        Houston Dash (4-12-1)  PCT: 0.2647  OPP: 0.4959  OPOP: 0.5185   RPI: 0.4438  GD: -20
48        Colorado Rush (2-12-0)  PCT: 0.1429  OPP: 0.5535  OPOP: 0.5164   RPI: 0.4415  GD: -47
49        Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (4-5-1)  PCT: 0.45  OPP: 0.4237  OPOP: 0.4663   RPI: 0.4409  GD: 2
50        PA Classics (3-4-3)  PCT: 0.45  OPP: 0.4149  OPOP: 0.481   RPI: 0.4402  GD: 7
51        Pateadores (5-11-4)  PCT: 0.35  OPP: 0.4479  OPOP: 0.5076   RPI: 0.4383  GD: -13
52        West Florida Flames (3-8-5)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.4477  OPOP: 0.4878   RPI: 0.4317  GD: -17
53        Portland Thorns FC (3-9-4)  PCT: 0.3125  OPP: 0.4537  OPOP: 0.483   RPI: 0.4258  GD: -13
54        Oklahoma Energy FC (4-13-0)  PCT: 0.2353  OPP: 0.4661  OPOP: 0.5307   RPI: 0.4245  GD: -36
55        Albion SC (4-13-2)  PCT: 0.2632  OPP: 0.4672  OPOP: 0.4827   RPI: 0.42  GD: -24
56        Shattuck - St. Mary's (1-15-1)  PCT: 0.0882  OPP: 0.5471  OPOP: 0.4763   RPI: 0.4147  GD: -44
57        Weston FC (4-9-3)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.4093  OPOP: 0.4893   RPI: 0.4129  GD: -23
58        Seacoast United (3-9-1)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.4601  OPOP: 0.4589   RPI: 0.4121  GD: -14
59        FC Albertson Fury (2-10-1)  PCT: 0.1923  OPP: 0.4539  OPOP: 0.4575   RPI: 0.3894  GD: -31
60        Empire United (1-11-2)  PCT: 0.1429  OPP: 0.4639  OPOP: 0.4331   RPI: 0.376  GD: -59
61        United Soccer Alliance (2-9-2)  PCT: 0.2308  OPP: 0.408  OPOP: 0.4543   RPI: 0.3753  GD: -21
62        Washington Spirit Academy - Maryland (1-8-1)  PCT: 0.15  OPP: 0.4157  OPOP: 0.4521   RPI: 0.3584  GD: -25
63        Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (0-12-1)  PCT: 0.0385  OPP: 0.4408  OPOP: 0.4545   RPI: 0.3436  GD: -45
64        Arlington Soccer Association (1-2-0)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.2123  OPOP: 0.4463   RPI: 0.3011  GD: -3

All SW division teams highlighted in red

*Division Average RPI Rankings*
1    Frontier - Central Division    0.5311 
2    Southwest - West Division    0.5115 
3    Mid-America - Central Division    0.5057 
4    Southeast - East Division    0.5019 
5    Northwest - West Division    0.4929 
6    Northeast - East Division    0.4602 
7    Atlantic - East Division    0.4220


----------



## From the Spot

So interesting. Would like to see U-14 to compare clubs older vs younger teams.


----------



## SocalPapa

From the Spot said:


> So interesting. Would like to see U-14 to compare clubs older vs younger teams.


You win.  I'll do that next!  May not have that until tomorrow though.


----------



## Lambchop

SocalPapa said:


> Here is GU16-17 as of 2/28/19.  Numbers checked now (and I have edited this post to make a few minor corrections).  Let me know what age group you want to see next!
> 
> Legends is having another good year.  And Solar's goal differential is INSANE (two players with 26 goals apiece, both 2003's).
> 
> Note, some win/loss records are different because I included the Arlington team's games in my RPI even though DA didn't record those 3 games as official games.
> 
> *Rank Club (W-L-T)  GD = total goal differential*
> 1        Solar Soccer Club (19-0-1)  PCT: 0.975  OPP: 0.5696  OPOP: 0.544   RPI: 0.6645  GD: 94
> 2        Tophat (10-2-2)  PCT: 0.7857  OPP: 0.6029  OPOP: 0.5098   RPI: 0.6253  GD: 27
> 3        Legends FC (16-1-1)  PCT: 0.9167  OPP: 0.5295  OPOP: 0.5252   RPI: 0.6252  GD: 37
> 4        NC Courage (8-3-3)  PCT: 0.6786  OPP: 0.6138  OPOP: 0.5157   RPI: 0.6055  GD: 15
> 5        Charlotte Soccer Academy (10-4-2)  PCT: 0.6875  OPP: 0.5991  OPOP: 0.5093   RPI: 0.5988  GD: 6
> 6        Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (11-1-2)  PCT: 0.8571  OPP: 0.4985  OPOP: 0.5091   RPI: 0.5908  GD: 30
> 7        FC Dallas (12-3-4)  PCT: 0.7368  OPP: 0.5414  OPOP: 0.5335   RPI: 0.5883  GD: 23
> 8        Lonestar SC Academy (12-4-1)  PCT: 0.7353  OPP: 0.5396  OPOP: 0.5289   RPI: 0.5858  GD: 24
> 9        Beach Futbol Club (12-4-3)  PCT: 0.7105  OPP: 0.5553  OPOP: 0.5192   RPI: 0.5851  GD: 13
> 10        SPORTING Blue Valley (9-3-2)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.5236  OPOP: 0.5304   RPI: 0.573  GD: 20
> 11        Dallas Texans (9-5-1)  PCT: 0.6333  OPP: 0.563  OPOP: 0.53   RPI: 0.5723  GD: 3
> 12        Midwest United FC (8-2-3)  PCT: 0.7308  OPP: 0.5179  OPOP: 0.509   RPI: 0.5689  GD: 22
> 13        Crossfire Premier (9-3-3)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5123  OPOP: 0.5088   RPI: 0.5583  GD: 21
> 14        Sockers FC (8-1-5)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4666  OPOP: 0.5116   RPI: 0.5487  GD: 16
> 15        San Diego Surf (8-3-5)  PCT: 0.6563  OPP: 0.4988  OPOP: 0.5104   RPI: 0.5411  GD: 10
> 16        Real Colorado (7-5-2)  PCT: 0.5714  OPP: 0.5326  OPOP: 0.5276   RPI: 0.5411  GD: 5
> 17        Utah Royals FC- Arizona (9-6-2)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.528  OPOP: 0.5132   RPI: 0.5394  GD: 8
> 18        So Cal Blues Soccer Club (11-6-6)  PCT: 0.6087  OPP: 0.515  OPOP: 0.5084   RPI: 0.5368  GD: 11
> 19        California Thorns FC (8-6-4)  PCT: 0.5556  OPP: 0.5287  OPOP: 0.5239   RPI: 0.5342  GD: -2
> 20        New York City FC (10-3-1)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4494  OPOP: 0.4833   RPI: 0.533  GD: 30
> 21        LA Galaxy San Diego (9-8-4)  PCT: 0.5238  OPP: 0.5412  OPOP: 0.5218   RPI: 0.532  GD: 1
> 22        United Futbol Academy (7-9-0)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.5848  OPOP: 0.5117   RPI: 0.5297  GD: -15
> 23        OC Surf Soccer Club (7-8-2)  PCT: 0.4706  OPP: 0.5697  OPOP: 0.5039   RPI: 0.5285  GD: -1
> 24        San Jose Earthquakes (6-7-5)  PCT: 0.4722  OPP: 0.5657  OPOP: 0.5068   RPI: 0.5276  GD: 1
> 25        Cincinnati Development Academy (9-4-1)  PCT: 0.6786  OPP: 0.4524  OPOP: 0.5118   RPI: 0.5238  GD: 17
> 26        Nationals (8-5-2)  PCT: 0.6  OPP: 0.4904  OPOP: 0.4952   RPI: 0.519  GD: 17
> 27        FC United Soccer Club (7-3-3)  PCT: 0.6538  OPP: 0.446  OPOP: 0.5184   RPI: 0.5161  GD: 2
> 28        SC del Sol (7-9-6)  PCT: 0.4545  OPP: 0.5461  OPOP: 0.5112   RPI: 0.5145  GD: -1
> 29        Reign Academy (5-4-6)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.509  OPOP: 0.4909   RPI: 0.5106  GD: 4
> 30        Oakwood Soccer Club (9-5-0)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.4497  OPOP: 0.4749   RPI: 0.5043  GD: 25
> 31        FC Fury NY (7-5-1)  PCT: 0.5769  OPP: 0.4769  OPOP: 0.4706   RPI: 0.5003  GD: 9
> 32        NEFC (7-6-2)  PCT: 0.5333  OPP: 0.4957  OPOP: 0.4691   RPI: 0.4985  GD: 4
> 33        Michigan Jaguars FC (4-6-4)  PCT: 0.4286  OPP: 0.5302  OPOP: 0.487   RPI: 0.494  GD: -6
> 34        LA Galaxy (6-8-3)  PCT: 0.4412  OPP: 0.4973  OPOP: 0.5082   RPI: 0.486  GD: -4
> 35        IMG Academy (7-6-3)  PCT: 0.5313  OPP: 0.4555  OPOP: 0.4888   RPI: 0.4828  GD: 9
> 36        Real So Cal (8-6-3)  PCT: 0.5588  OPP: 0.4298  OPOP: 0.5061   RPI: 0.4811  GD: 8
> 37        La Roca Futbol Club (5-7-4)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.4965  OPOP: 0.4891   RPI: 0.4799  GD: -4
> 38        FC Virginia (6-7-3)  PCT: 0.4688  OPP: 0.475  OPOP: 0.4961   RPI: 0.4787  GD: -2
> 39        Sporting Omaha (4-9-0)  PCT: 0.3077  OPP: 0.5406  OPOP: 0.5141   RPI: 0.4757  GD: -19
> 40        Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (5-8-2)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4954  OPOP: 0.4873   RPI: 0.4695  GD: -10
> 41        Sky Blue - NYSC (7-5-1)  PCT: 0.5769  OPP: 0.4078  OPOP: 0.4807   RPI: 0.4683  GD: 24
> 42        Eagles Soccer Club (4-10-3)  PCT: 0.3235  OPP: 0.5174  OPOP: 0.4971   RPI: 0.4639  GD: -5
> 43        CSA Impact (3-8-3)  PCT: 0.3214  OPP: 0.5225  OPOP: 0.4754   RPI: 0.4604  GD: -11
> 44        Lamorinda Soccer Club (4-8-5)  PCT: 0.3824  OPP: 0.477  OPOP: 0.4894   RPI: 0.4565  GD: -12
> 45        South Florida Football Academy (3-6-5)  PCT: 0.3929  OPP: 0.4671  OPOP: 0.4936   RPI: 0.4552  GD: -7
> 46        Placer United Soccer Club (6-9-2)  PCT: 0.4118  OPP: 0.4498  OPOP: 0.4889   RPI: 0.4501  GD: -12
> 47        Houston Dash (4-12-1)  PCT: 0.2647  OPP: 0.4959  OPOP: 0.5185   RPI: 0.4438  GD: -20
> 48        Colorado Rush (2-12-0)  PCT: 0.1429  OPP: 0.5535  OPOP: 0.5164   RPI: 0.4415  GD: -47
> 49        Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (4-5-1)  PCT: 0.45  OPP: 0.4237  OPOP: 0.4663   RPI: 0.4409  GD: 2
> 50        PA Classics (3-4-3)  PCT: 0.45  OPP: 0.4149  OPOP: 0.481   RPI: 0.4402  GD: 7
> 51        Pateadores (5-11-4)  PCT: 0.35  OPP: 0.4479  OPOP: 0.5076   RPI: 0.4383  GD: -13
> 52        West Florida Flames (3-8-5)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.4477  OPOP: 0.4878   RPI: 0.4317  GD: -17
> 53        Portland Thorns FC (3-9-4)  PCT: 0.3125  OPP: 0.4537  OPOP: 0.483   RPI: 0.4258  GD: -13
> 54        Oklahoma Energy FC (4-13-0)  PCT: 0.2353  OPP: 0.4661  OPOP: 0.5307   RPI: 0.4245  GD: -36
> 55        Albion SC (4-13-2)  PCT: 0.2632  OPP: 0.4672  OPOP: 0.4827   RPI: 0.42  GD: -24
> 56        Shattuck - St. Mary's (1-15-1)  PCT: 0.0882  OPP: 0.5471  OPOP: 0.4763   RPI: 0.4147  GD: -44
> 57        Weston FC (4-9-3)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.4093  OPOP: 0.4893   RPI: 0.4129  GD: -23
> 58        Seacoast United (3-9-1)  PCT: 0.2692  OPP: 0.4601  OPOP: 0.4589   RPI: 0.4121  GD: -14
> 59        FC Albertson Fury (2-10-1)  PCT: 0.1923  OPP: 0.4539  OPOP: 0.4575   RPI: 0.3894  GD: -31
> 60        Empire United (1-11-2)  PCT: 0.1429  OPP: 0.4639  OPOP: 0.4331   RPI: 0.376  GD: -59
> 61        United Soccer Alliance (2-9-2)  PCT: 0.2308  OPP: 0.408  OPOP: 0.4543   RPI: 0.3753  GD: -21
> 62        Washington Spirit Academy - Maryland (1-8-1)  PCT: 0.15  OPP: 0.4157  OPOP: 0.4521   RPI: 0.3584  GD: -25
> 63        Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (0-12-1)  PCT: 0.0385  OPP: 0.4408  OPOP: 0.4545   RPI: 0.3436  GD: -45
> 64        Arlington Soccer Association (1-2-0)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.2123  OPOP: 0.4463   RPI: 0.3011  GD: -3
> 
> All SW division teams highlighted in red
> 
> *Division Average RPI Rankings*
> 1    Frontier - Central Division    0.5311
> 2    Southwest - West Division    0.5115
> 3    Mid-America - Central Division    0.5057
> 4    Southeast - East Division    0.5019
> 5    Northwest - West Division    0.4929
> 6    Northeast - East Division    0.4602
> 7    Atlantic - East Division    0.4220


Extreme goal differential might be more a product  of the competition than anything else.


----------



## timmyh

SocalPapa said:


> I was wondering if people were still interested.  Let me see if I can put something together over the next couple of days.


Awesome. Thanks! 
Fwiw, my fave was the consolidated one with overall club rankings.


----------



## Lightning Red

SocalPapa said:


> You win.  I'll do that next!  May not have that until tomorrow though.


U15?  Nice work!


----------



## SocalPapa

From the Spot said:


> So interesting. Would like to see U-14 to compare clubs older vs younger teams.


Here is GU14 through last weekend.  A surprisingly poor showing for many of the Southwest teams in this age group.
*Rank Club (W-L-T) GD = total goal differential*
1 Tophat (10-0-1)  PCT: 0.9545  OPP: 0.5464  OPOP: 0.4897  RPI: 0.6343  GD: 55 
 2 LA Galaxy (13-0-1)  PCT: 0.9643  OPP: 0.4667  OPOP: 0.5066  RPI: 0.6011  GD: 40 
 3 Cincinnati Development Academy (9-0-0)  PCT: 1  OPP: 0.4293  OPOP: 0.5162  RPI: 0.5937  GD: 41 
4 California Thorns FC (10-2-3)  PCT: 0.7667  OPP: 0.5168  OPOP: 0.5181  RPI: 0.5796  GD: 21 
5 Washington Spirit Academy - Maryland (8-1-1)  PCT: 0.85  OPP: 0.4748  OPOP: 0.494  RPI: 0.5734  GD: 20 
6 FC Dallas (13-1-2)  PCT: 0.875  OPP: 0.439  OPOP: 0.5379  RPI: 0.5727  GD: 34 
7 San Jose Earthquakes (8-2-5)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5377  OPOP: 0.5115  RPI: 0.5717  GD: 27 
8 Solar Soccer Club (14-2-2)  PCT: 0.8333  OPP: 0.4486  OPOP: 0.5314  RPI: 0.5655  GD: 54 
9 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (8-3-2)  PCT: 0.6923  OPP: 0.522  OPOP: 0.5199  RPI: 0.564  GD: 13 
10 NEFC (8-1-2)  PCT: 0.8182  OPP: 0.4553  OPOP: 0.5096  RPI: 0.5596  GD: 37 
 11 Beach Futbol Club (9-5-2)  PCT: 0.625  OPP: 0.5464  OPOP: 0.5014  RPI: 0.5548  GD: 16 
 12 Crossfire Premier (8-3-1)  PCT: 0.7083  OPP: 0.4944  OPOP: 0.517  RPI: 0.5535  GD: 11 
13 Oakwood Soccer Club (9-0-1)  PCT: 0.95  OPP: 0.355  OPOP: 0.5531  RPI: 0.5533  GD: 38 
 14 San Diego Surf (8-3-2)  PCT: 0.6923  OPP: 0.498  OPOP: 0.5069  RPI: 0.5488  GD: 16 
 15 FC Virginia (10-3-1)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4546  OPOP: 0.5282  RPI: 0.5469  GD: 37 
16 NC Courage (5-5-1)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5878  OPOP: 0.486  RPI: 0.5404  GD: 13 
17 Nationals (7-3-0)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.4762  OPOP: 0.5011  RPI: 0.5384  GD: 15 
18 Placer United Soccer Club (9-5-0)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.4866  OPOP: 0.5049  RPI: 0.5302  GD: 10 
19 Sky Blue - NYSC (6-0-4)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.3782  OPOP: 0.5456  RPI: 0.5255  GD: 17 
20 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (6-4-1)  PCT: 0.5909  OPP: 0.5029  OPOP: 0.4923  RPI: 0.5222  GD: 14 
21 Real Colorado (5-2-4)  PCT: 0.6364  OPP: 0.4717  OPOP: 0.4981  RPI: 0.5195  GD: 8 
 22 LA Galaxy San Diego (7-6-5)  PCT: 0.5278  OPP: 0.5208  OPOP: 0.5015  RPI: 0.5177  GD: 7 
 23 Charlotte Soccer Academy (5-6-2)  PCT: 0.4615  OPP: 0.5577  OPOP: 0.4919  RPI: 0.5172  GD: 0 
24 Seacoast United (2-4-4)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.5858  OPOP: 0.4535  RPI: 0.5063  GD: -4 
25 Arlington Soccer Association (8-5-1)  PCT: 0.6071  OPP: 0.445  OPOP: 0.5264  RPI: 0.5059  GD: 18 
 26 OC Surf Soccer Club (5-7-1)  PCT: 0.4231  OPP: 0.552  OPOP: 0.4961  RPI: 0.5058  GD: -8 
 27 Oklahoma Energy FC (9-5-0)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.4287  OPOP: 0.5227  RPI: 0.5058  GD: 20 
28 Weston FC (10-3-0)  PCT: 0.7692  OPP: 0.362  OPOP: 0.5043  RPI: 0.4994  GD: 35 
 29 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (10-8-2)  PCT: 0.55  OPP: 0.4726  OPOP: 0.5021  RPI: 0.4993  GD: 8 
 30 SPORTING Blue Valley (5-4-2)  PCT: 0.5455  OPP: 0.4691  OPOP: 0.5101  RPI: 0.4984  GD: 4 
31 Houston Dash (4-7-4)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.5565  OPOP: 0.4795  RPI: 0.4981  GD: -14 
 32 Real So Cal (5-5-4)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4975  OPOP: 0.4964  RPI: 0.4979  GD: 2 
 33 United Futbol Academy (3-7-3)  PCT: 0.3462  OPP: 0.5754  OPOP: 0.4892  RPI: 0.4966  GD: 0 
34 New York City FC (5-5-1)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4808  OPOP: 0.5113  RPI: 0.4932  GD: 6 
35 Lonestar SC Academy (6-7-2)  PCT: 0.4667  OPP: 0.5048  OPOP: 0.4946  RPI: 0.4927  GD: 8 
36 Reign Academy (3-7-2)  PCT: 0.3333  OPP: 0.5569  OPOP: 0.5066  RPI: 0.4884  GD: -10 
37 Portland Thorns FC (4-6-3)  PCT: 0.4231  OPP: 0.5075  OPOP: 0.5081  RPI: 0.4866  GD: -11 
38 FC United Soccer Club (4-4-0)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4675  OPOP: 0.5083  RPI: 0.4858  GD: 0 
39 FC Fury NY (2-8-1)  PCT: 0.2273  OPP: 0.6323  OPOP: 0.4513  RPI: 0.4858  GD: -36 
40 Midwest United FC (2-5-1)  PCT: 0.3125  OPP: 0.5673  OPOP: 0.4867  RPI: 0.4835  GD: -17 
41 West Florida Flames (7-4-2)  PCT: 0.6154  OPP: 0.4105  OPOP: 0.4909  RPI: 0.4818  GD: 10 
42 CSA Impact (4-7-0)  PCT: 0.3636  OPP: 0.5326  OPOP: 0.4937  RPI: 0.4806  GD: -14 
43 Michigan Jaguars FC (3-5-1)  PCT: 0.3889  OPP: 0.5023  OPOP: 0.4961  RPI: 0.4724  GD: -15 
44 La Roca Futbol Club (3-6-4)  PCT: 0.3846  OPP: 0.4936  OPOP: 0.5148  RPI: 0.4717  GD: -7 
45 Albion SC (7-9-0)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.4782  OPOP: 0.4894  RPI: 0.4708  GD: -5 
 46 SC del Sol (7-11-1)  PCT: 0.3947  OPP: 0.4954  OPOP: 0.4969  RPI: 0.4706  GD: -16 
 47 Lamorinda Soccer Club (4-9-1)  PCT: 0.3214  OPP: 0.5277  OPOP: 0.5005  RPI: 0.4693  GD: -33 
 48 Legends FC (4-8-3)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.5048  OPOP: 0.4962  RPI: 0.4681  GD: -18 
 49 Dallas Texans (1-9-2)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.6128  OPOP: 0.4705  RPI: 0.4657  GD: -34 
50 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (1-7-2)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.5848  OPOP: 0.4701  RPI: 0.4599  GD: -11 
51 PA Classics (3-4-3)  PCT: 0.45  OPP: 0.4343  OPOP: 0.5181  RPI: 0.4592  GD: 14 
 52 Eagles Soccer Club (3-8-3)  PCT: 0.3214  OPP: 0.4854  OPOP: 0.4921  RPI: 0.4461  GD: -10 
53 Pateadores (5-9-2)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.4578  OPOP: 0.4931  RPI: 0.4459  GD: -5 
54 Utah Royals FC- Arizona (3-10-1)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.5196  OPOP: 0.4861  RPI: 0.4438  GD: -17 
 55 Colorado Rush (1-9-1)  PCT: 0.1364  OPP: 0.5815  OPOP: 0.4723  RPI: 0.4429  GD: -29 
56 Sockers FC (2-7-0)  PCT: 0.2222  OPP: 0.5242  OPOP: 0.4985  RPI: 0.4423  GD: -10 
57 United Soccer Alliance (4-6-0)  PCT: 0.4  OPP: 0.4437  OPOP: 0.464  RPI: 0.4378  GD: -8 
58 FC Albertson Fury (0-8-3)  PCT: 0.1364  OPP: 0.5525  OPOP: 0.4914  RPI: 0.4332  GD: -27 
59 Empire United (1-10-1)  PCT: 0.125  OPP: 0.5519  OPOP: 0.4728  RPI: 0.4254  GD: -56 
60 Sporting Omaha (1-9-1)  PCT: 0.1364  OPP: 0.5063  OPOP: 0.5067  RPI: 0.4139  GD: -35 
 61 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (2-7-3)  PCT: 0.2917  OPP: 0.4259  OPOP: 0.4999  RPI: 0.4108  GD: -15 
 62 Long Island SC (0-12-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.5636  OPOP: 0.4856  RPI: 0.4032  GD: -75 
63 South Florida Football Academy (1-10-0)  PCT: 0.0909  OPP: 0.5078  OPOP: 0.4818  RPI: 0.397  GD: -65 
64 IMG Academy (1-12-0)  PCT: 0.0769  OPP: 0.5217  OPOP: 0.4675  RPI: 0.397  GD: -64
*Division Average RPI Rankings*
1 Northwest - West Division 0.5189
2 Atlantic - East Division 0.5043
3 Mid-America - Central Division 0.4995
4 Northeast - East Division 0.4978
5 Frontier - Central Division 0.4975
 6 Southwest - West Division 0.4915 
7 Southeast - East Division 0.4891


----------



## SocalPapa

Lambchop said:


> Extreme goal differential might be more a product  of the competition than anything else.


They did beat up on some bad teams, but they've also had some extreme GD's vs good teams too, including a +10 game vs #11 Dallas Texans and a +7 game vs #5 Charlotte Soccer Academy.  (By the way, for anyone wondering, my RPI does not take GD into account, which is why I list it as a separate stat.)

* GD … Opp RPI Rank … Opponent *
+1 … #8 … Lonestar SC Academy 
0 … #2 … Tophat 
+7 … #22 … United Futbol Academy 
+5 … #47 … Houston Dash 
+4 … #11 … Dallas Texans 
+1 … #10 … SPORTING Blue Valley 
+7 … #39 … Sporting Omaha 
+4 … #3 … Legends FC 
+7 … #20 … New York City FC 
+2 … #16 … Real Colorado 
+7 … #48 … Colorado Rush 
+10 … #11 … Dallas Texans 
+7 … #16 … Real Colorado 
+11 … #48 … Colorado Rush 
+7 … #54 … Oklahoma Energy FC 
+1 … #7 … FC Dallas 
+3 … #9 … Beach Futbol Club 
+2 … #8 … Lonestar SC Academy 
+1 … #4 … NC Courage 
+7 … #5 … Charlotte Soccer Academy


----------



## SocalPapa

Lightning Red said:


> U15?  Nice work!


Here's GU15 through 2/27.  Interesting the NW is so strong in both of the younger divisions U14 and U15.  SW looks better here with 4 in the top 10!
*
Rank Club (W-L-T) GD = total goal differential*
 1 San Jose Earthquakes (16-0-2)  PCT: 0.9444  OPP: 0.5937  OPOP: 0.5311  RPI: 0.6657  GD: 47 
2 Tophat (11-2-1)  PCT: 0.8214  OPP: 0.5821  OPOP: 0.5132  RPI: 0.6247  GD: 42 
3 Real Colorado (11-0-3)  PCT: 0.8929  OPP: 0.5142  OPOP: 0.5196  RPI: 0.6102  GD: 37 
 4 San Diego Surf (12-2-2)  PCT: 0.8125  OPP: 0.5358  OPOP: 0.5253  RPI: 0.6023  GD: 29 
5 LA Galaxy San Diego (17-4-0)  PCT: 0.8095  OPP: 0.5355  OPOP: 0.5269  RPI: 0.6019  GD: 42 
6 Legends FC (13-2-3)  PCT: 0.8056  OPP: 0.5369  OPOP: 0.5247  RPI: 0.601  GD: 24 
 7 Charlotte Soccer Academy (10-3-3)  PCT: 0.7188  OPP: 0.567  OPOP: 0.5054  RPI: 0.5895  GD: 31 
8 FC Virginia (11-2-4)  PCT: 0.7647  OPP: 0.5375  OPOP: 0.5125  RPI: 0.5881  GD: 24 
9 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (11-3-2)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.5304  OPOP: 0.5088  RPI: 0.5799  GD: 20 
 10 Beach Futbol Club (12-7-0)  PCT: 0.6316  OPP: 0.576  OPOP: 0.5193  RPI: 0.5757  GD: 16 
 11 Colorado Rush (8-3-3)  PCT: 0.6786  OPP: 0.5445  OPOP: 0.5154  RPI: 0.5707  GD: 17 
12 Solar Soccer Club (13-7-1)  PCT: 0.6429  OPP: 0.5623  OPOP: 0.5065  RPI: 0.5685  GD: 32 
13 FC Dallas (11-5-3)  PCT: 0.6579  OPP: 0.5386  OPOP: 0.5058  RPI: 0.5602  GD: 26 
14 Cincinnati Development Academy (11-2-1)  PCT: 0.8214  OPP: 0.4646  OPOP: 0.4842  RPI: 0.5587  GD: 48 
15 Washington Spirit Academy - Maryland (8-3-2)  PCT: 0.6923  OPP: 0.5225  OPOP: 0.4913  RPI: 0.5571  GD: 11 
16 New York City FC (9-2-3)  PCT: 0.75  OPP: 0.4797  OPOP: 0.4901  RPI: 0.5499  GD: 20 
17 NEFC (10-4-0)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.4973  OPOP: 0.4901  RPI: 0.5497  GD: 14 
18 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (7-4-3)  PCT: 0.6071  OPP: 0.5168  OPOP: 0.4997  RPI: 0.5351  GD: 1 
19 IMG Academy (10-3-3)  PCT: 0.7188  OPP: 0.464  OPOP: 0.4793  RPI: 0.5315  GD: 23 
20 Nationals (11-4-0)  PCT: 0.7333  OPP: 0.4487  OPOP: 0.4801  RPI: 0.5277  GD: 35 
 21 LA Galaxy (7-5-5)  PCT: 0.5588  OPP: 0.5181  OPOP: 0.5137  RPI: 0.5272  GD: 5 
22 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (10-10-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5416  OPOP: 0.5126  RPI: 0.524  GD: 15 
 23 Reign Academy (6-7-2)  PCT: 0.4667  OPP: 0.5591  OPOP: 0.5077  RPI: 0.5231  GD: -2 
24 Real So Cal (8-5-4)  PCT: 0.5882  OPP: 0.4937  OPOP: 0.5109  RPI: 0.5216  GD: 4 
25 Placer United Soccer Club (8-4-5)  PCT: 0.6176  OPP: 0.4794  OPOP: 0.5098  RPI: 0.5216  GD: 15 
26 Oakwood Soccer Club (7-4-2)  PCT: 0.6154  OPP: 0.4896  OPOP: 0.4879  RPI: 0.5206  GD: 12 
27 NC Courage (6-6-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5328  OPOP: 0.5013  RPI: 0.5167  GD: 6 
28 California Thorns FC (6-9-3)  PCT: 0.4167  OPP: 0.5624  OPOP: 0.5191  RPI: 0.5151  GD: -18 
29 SPORTING Blue Valley (6-5-3)  PCT: 0.5357  OPP: 0.4931  OPOP: 0.5004  RPI: 0.5056  GD: 0 
30 Lonestar SC Academy (7-6-5)  PCT: 0.5278  OPP: 0.4894  OPOP: 0.5108  RPI: 0.5043  GD: 7 
31 Lamorinda Soccer Club (8-8-1)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4969  OPOP: 0.5135  RPI: 0.5018  GD: -7 
 32 OC Surf Soccer Club (5-8-3)  PCT: 0.4063  OPP: 0.5271  OPOP: 0.5244  RPI: 0.4962  GD: -8 
33 SC del Sol (7-12-3)  PCT: 0.3864  OPP: 0.5424  OPOP: 0.5121  RPI: 0.4958  GD: -14 
 34 Crossfire Premier (5-5-5)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4825  OPOP: 0.5152  RPI: 0.4951  GD: 0 
35 Michigan Jaguars FC (6-5-3)  PCT: 0.5357  OPP: 0.4868  OPOP: 0.4703  RPI: 0.4949  GD: 15 
 36 Utah Royals FC- Arizona (6-8-3)  PCT: 0.4412  OPP: 0.5127  OPOP: 0.5106  RPI: 0.4943  GD: -15 
 37 FC United Soccer Club (6-5-2)  PCT: 0.5385  OPP: 0.4707  OPOP: 0.4794  RPI: 0.4898  GD: 3 
38 FC Fury NY (6-7-1)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.5017  OPOP: 0.4908  RPI: 0.4896  GD: 1 
39 United Futbol Academy (6-9-1)  PCT: 0.4063  OPP: 0.52  OPOP: 0.5062  RPI: 0.4881  GD: -4 
40 Long Island SC (5-5-5)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4706  OPOP: 0.5089  RPI: 0.4875  GD: 3 
41 United Soccer Alliance (7-5-1)  PCT: 0.5769  OPP: 0.4309  OPOP: 0.4733  RPI: 0.478  GD: 5 
42 La Roca Futbol Club (3-8-5)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.5298  OPOP: 0.5042  RPI: 0.4769  GD: -15 
43 Arlington Soccer Association (5-9-3)  PCT: 0.3824  OPP: 0.5116  OPOP: 0.5001  RPI: 0.4764  GD: -3 
44 Houston Dash (7-8-3)  PCT: 0.4722  OPP: 0.4559  OPOP: 0.509  RPI: 0.4732  GD: 8 
45 Midwest United FC (6-6-1)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4544  OPOP: 0.4805  RPI: 0.4723  GD: 1 
 46 Pateadores (7-11-1)  PCT: 0.3947  OPP: 0.4646  OPOP: 0.5004  RPI: 0.4561  GD: 0 
 47 Sporting Omaha (4-10-0)  PCT: 0.2857  OPP: 0.5175  OPOP: 0.4988  RPI: 0.4549  GD: -21 
48 PA Classics (3-7-3)  PCT: 0.3462  OPP: 0.4863  OPOP: 0.4981  RPI: 0.4542  GD: -12 
 49 Eagles Soccer Club (4-10-3)  PCT: 0.3235  OPP: 0.4868  OPOP: 0.501  RPI: 0.4495  GD: -22 
 50 Weston FC (5-8-3)  PCT: 0.4063  OPP: 0.4443  OPOP: 0.4779  RPI: 0.4432  GD: -23 
51 Dallas Texans (3-7-5)  PCT: 0.3667  OPP: 0.451  OPOP: 0.502  RPI: 0.4427  GD: -15 
52 Seacoast United (5-8-0)  PCT: 0.3846  OPP: 0.4472  OPOP: 0.4761  RPI: 0.4388  GD: -13 
53 Sky Blue - NYSC (5-8-0)  PCT: 0.3846  OPP: 0.4248  OPOP: 0.48  RPI: 0.4285  GD: -12 
54 Sockers FC (4-8-2)  PCT: 0.3571  OPP: 0.4297  OPOP: 0.4797  RPI: 0.4241  GD: -17 
55 Portland Thorns FC (2-10-4)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.459  OPOP: 0.5009  RPI: 0.4172  GD: -27 
 56 Albion SC (4-13-2)  PCT: 0.2632  OPP: 0.4465  OPOP: 0.5032  RPI: 0.4148  GD: -20 
57 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (1-11-3)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.4919  OPOP: 0.5028  RPI: 0.4133  GD: -30 
 58 Oklahoma Energy FC (2-14-1)  PCT: 0.1471  OPP: 0.4997  OPOP: 0.4896  RPI: 0.409  GD: -55 
59 FC Albertson Fury (3-10-1)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4385  OPOP: 0.4821  RPI: 0.4023  GD: -26 
60 Empire United (2-12-1)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.4841  OPOP: 0.4729  RPI: 0.402  GD: -30 
61 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (1-10-2)  PCT: 0.1538  OPP: 0.4574  OPOP: 0.4907  RPI: 0.3899  GD: -16 
62 Shattuck - St. Mary's (1-15-1)  PCT: 0.0882  OPP: 0.503  OPOP: 0.4554  RPI: 0.3874  GD: -47 
63 West Florida Flames (3-14-2)  PCT: 0.2105  OPP: 0.4256  OPOP: 0.4738  RPI: 0.3839  GD: -43 
64 CSA Impact (1-11-2)  PCT: 0.1429  OPP: 0.4466  OPOP: 0.4561  RPI: 0.373  GD: -60 
65 South Florida Football Academy (0-13-1)  PCT: 0.0357  OPP: 0.4384  OPOP: 0.4789  RPI: 0.3479  GD: -64 
*Division Average RPI Rankings*
1 Northwest - West Division   0.5146 
2 Southwest - West Division   0.5124 
3 Frontier - Central Division   0.5099 
4 Atlantic - East Division   0.5085 
5 Southeast - East Division   0.4893 
6 Northeast - East Division   0.4727 
7 Mid-America - Central Division   0.4660


----------



## SocalPapa

GU 18/19 through 2/28/19
*Rank Club (W-L-T) GD = total goal differential*
1 Tophat (11-3-0)  PCT: 0.7857  OPP: 0.5807  OPOP: 0.5214  RPI: 0.6171  GD: 32 
2 Sockers FC (9-1-1)  PCT: 0.8636  OPP: 0.5272  OPOP: 0.5138  RPI: 0.608  GD: 21 
 3 SC del Sol (18-1-3)  PCT: 0.8864  OPP: 0.506  OPOP: 0.5214  RPI: 0.6049  GD: 37 
 4 Midwest United FC (6-1-2)  PCT: 0.7778  OPP: 0.5497  OPOP: 0.5254  RPI: 0.6006  GD: 20 
5 NC Courage (10-4-0)  PCT: 0.7143  OPP: 0.5599  OPOP: 0.5249  RPI: 0.5897  GD: 28 
6 Charlotte Soccer Academy (11-5-0)  PCT: 0.6875  OPP: 0.5767  OPOP: 0.5107  RPI: 0.5879  GD: 24 
7 Solar Soccer Club (15-3-2)  PCT: 0.8  OPP: 0.5207  OPOP: 0.5087  RPI: 0.5875  GD: 30 
 8 Real So Cal (13-2-2)  PCT: 0.8235  OPP: 0.5011  OPOP: 0.514  RPI: 0.585  GD: 42 
 9 FC Virginia (12-2-2)  PCT: 0.8125  OPP: 0.4922  OPOP: 0.5167  RPI: 0.5784  GD: 37 
 10 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (9-3-3)  PCT: 0.7  OPP: 0.5507  OPOP: 0.5085  RPI: 0.5775  GD: 15 
 11 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (7-5-1)  PCT: 0.5769  OPP: 0.6006  OPOP: 0.5274  RPI: 0.5764  GD: 9 
12 FC Dallas (16-2-1)  PCT: 0.8684  OPP: 0.4629  OPOP: 0.508  RPI: 0.5755  GD: 68 
 13 San Diego Surf (7-3-5)  PCT: 0.6333  OPP: 0.5662  OPOP: 0.5106  RPI: 0.5691  GD: 13 
 14 La Roca Futbol Club (9-4-3)  PCT: 0.6563  OPP: 0.5495  OPOP: 0.5041  RPI: 0.5648  GD: 3 
15 United Soccer Alliance (11-1-0)  PCT: 0.9167  OPP: 0.4114  OPOP: 0.5054  RPI: 0.5612  GD: 48 
16 NEFC (10-3-0)  PCT: 0.7692  OPP: 0.4811  OPOP: 0.4797  RPI: 0.5528  GD: 40 
 17 Legends FC (10-3-5)  PCT: 0.6944  OPP: 0.4947  OPOP: 0.5087  RPI: 0.5481  GD: 28 
18 Utah Royals FC- Arizona (7-5-4)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.5511  OPOP: 0.5059  RPI: 0.5426  GD: 4 
 19 Crossfire Premier (7-4-4)  PCT: 0.6  OPP: 0.5034  OPOP: 0.5077  RPI: 0.5286  GD: 9 
20 Reign Academy (8-6-1)  PCT: 0.5667  OPP: 0.5161  OPOP: 0.5076  RPI: 0.5266  GD: 11 
21 Cincinnati Development Academy (6-3-3)  PCT: 0.625  OPP: 0.475  OPOP: 0.5193  RPI: 0.5236  GD: 13 
22 Real Colorado (7-4-3)  PCT: 0.6071  OPP: 0.4936  OPOP: 0.492  RPI: 0.5216  GD: 21 
23 Nationals (6-4-1)  PCT: 0.5909  OPP: 0.4731  OPOP: 0.5103  RPI: 0.5119  GD: 17 
 24 Eagles Soccer Club (6-8-2)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.5493  OPOP: 0.4994  RPI: 0.5089  GD: -9 
 25 California Thorns FC (8-5-5)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.4695  OPOP: 0.5036  RPI: 0.5065  GD: 8 
 26 Pateadores (8-7-5)  PCT: 0.525  OPP: 0.4899  OPOP: 0.5144  RPI: 0.5048  GD: -3 
27 Beach Futbol Club (8-8-3)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.5065  OPOP: 0.5017  RPI: 0.5037  GD: -3 
28 LA Galaxy San Diego (8-7-4)  PCT: 0.5263  OPP: 0.4845  OPOP: 0.5046  RPI: 0.5  GD: -3 
 29 SPORTING Blue Valley (7-6-1)  PCT: 0.5357  OPP: 0.4796  OPOP: 0.4944  RPI: 0.4973  GD: 7 
30 Washington Spirit Academy - Maryland (5-5-0)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4988  OPOP: 0.484  RPI: 0.4954  GD: 0 
31 United Futbol Academy (5-10-1)  PCT: 0.3438  OPP: 0.5613  OPOP: 0.5073  RPI: 0.4934  GD: -15 
32 Colorado Rush (4-5-5)  PCT: 0.4643  OPP: 0.5098  OPOP: 0.482  RPI: 0.4915  GD: -1 
33 Lonestar SC Academy (7-9-1)  PCT: 0.4412  OPP: 0.5148  OPOP: 0.4787  RPI: 0.4874  GD: 4 
34 Portland Thorns FC (6-8-2)  PCT: 0.4375  OPP: 0.4886  OPOP: 0.5041  RPI: 0.4797  GD: -6 
35 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (7-6-0)  PCT: 0.5385  OPP: 0.4436  OPOP: 0.4919  RPI: 0.4794  GD: 5 
36 Oakwood Soccer Club (4-4-2)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4684  OPOP: 0.4742  RPI: 0.4777  GD: 7 
 37 OC Surf Soccer Club (4-8-5)  PCT: 0.3824  OPP: 0.501  OPOP: 0.5039  RPI: 0.4721  GD: -17 
 38 FC United Socer Club (3-7-0)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.5279  OPOP: 0.5083  RPI: 0.466  GD: -3 
39 FC Fury NY (5-4-3)  PCT: 0.5417  OPP: 0.4263  OPOP: 0.4658  RPI: 0.465  GD: 7 
 40 LA Galaxy (6-9-2)  PCT: 0.4118  OPP: 0.4621  OPOP: 0.5077  RPI: 0.4609  GD: 3 
 41 Lamorinda Soccer Club (6-10-0)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.4795  OPOP: 0.506  RPI: 0.46  GD: -13 
42 South Florida Football Academy (5-8-1)  PCT: 0.3929  OPP: 0.4706  OPOP: 0.502  RPI: 0.459  GD: -11 
43 Placer United Soccer Club (4-10-3)  PCT: 0.3235  OPP: 0.5048  OPOP: 0.4968  RPI: 0.4575  GD: -12 
44 Weston FC (6-10-0)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.4717  OPOP: 0.5009  RPI: 0.4548  GD: -33 
45 Shattuck - St. Mary's (2-12-1)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.5504  OPOP: 0.4969  RPI: 0.4411  GD: -43 
46 San Jose Earthquakes (3-13-2)  PCT: 0.2222  OPP: 0.5145  OPOP: 0.4965  RPI: 0.4369  GD: -32 
47 Dallas Texans (3-9-3)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.4836  OPOP: 0.4796  RPI: 0.4367  GD: -27 
48 New York City FC (3-5-5)  PCT: 0.4231  OPP: 0.4249  OPOP: 0.4621  RPI: 0.4337  GD: -8 
49 West Florida Flames (4-12-0)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4959  OPOP: 0.4915  RPI: 0.4333  GD: -48 
 50 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (4-16-2)  PCT: 0.2273  OPP: 0.4959  OPOP: 0.5138  RPI: 0.4332  GD: -38 
 51 IMG Academy (3-11-2)  PCT: 0.25  OPP: 0.4911  OPOP: 0.4923  RPI: 0.4311  GD: -29 
52 Albion SC (2-15-1)  PCT: 0.1389  OPP: 0.5307  OPOP: 0.4981  RPI: 0.4246  GD: -41 
53 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (1-7-1)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.5322  OPOP: 0.4589  RPI: 0.4225  GD: -30 
54 Houston Dash (4-12-1)  PCT: 0.2647  OPP: 0.4651  OPOP: 0.4806  RPI: 0.4188  GD: -22 
55 PA Classics (0-6-2)  PCT: 0.125  OPP: 0.5241  OPOP: 0.4923  RPI: 0.4164  GD: -25 
56 Sporting Omaha (2-10-1)  PCT: 0.1923  OPP: 0.476  OPOP: 0.4775  RPI: 0.4054  GD: -29 
57 Oklahoma Energy FC (4-11-2)  PCT: 0.2941  OPP: 0.4025  OPOP: 0.495  RPI: 0.3985  GD: -22 
58 Sky Blue - NYSC (1-8-0)  PCT: 0.1111  OPP: 0.42  OPOP: 0.4804  RPI: 0.3579  GD: -30 
59 FC Albertson Fury (0-10-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.4675  OPOP: 0.4107  RPI: 0.3364  GD: -60 
60 Chargers Soccer Club (1-1-0)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.0833  OPOP: 0.4998  RPI: 0.2916  GD: 2 [not a regular DA team]
*Division Average RPI Rankings*
1 Mid-America - Central Division   0.5252
 2 Southwest - West Division   0.5168 
3 Southeast - East Division   0.5142
4 Northwest - West Division   0.4951
5 Atlantic - East Division   0.4947
6 Frontier - Central Division   0.4820
7 Northeast - East Division   0.4373


----------



## timmyh

Thanks! 
Tophat looks pretty strong in just about every age group.


----------



## LadiesMan217

timmyh said:


> Thanks!
> Tophat looks pretty strong in just about every age group.


This is what happens when all the best players in a major metropolitan area join one club - and they have the choice of ECNL. United picks up the next set of players.


----------



## timmyh

Any chance for another summary with the averages across all age groups? 
Even if not... These are awesome. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## SocalPapa

timmyh said:


> Any chance for another summary with the averages across all age groups?
> Even if not... These are awesome. Thanks for the effort.


I'm a sucker for compliments.  Here you go (through 2/28).  Note, this excludes the U16 DPL division and the U13 division.

A few observations:

Tophat is indeed the top dog.  No team lower than #2!
SD Surf is the new top club in the SW
Beach moved into the top 10
Last year's top SW club, Legends, dropped out of the top 10 due to its weaker U14 team
Southwest is still the strongest conference (and has a better average ranking than it did at the end of last season)
Surprisingly Northwest has shot up to the #2 conference ranking!
1        Tophat (1, 2, 2, 1) Avg: 1.5
2        Solar Soccer Club (8, 12, 1, 7) Avg: 7
3        Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (9, 9, 6, 11) Avg: 8.75
4        FC Dallas (6, 13, 7, 12) Avg: 9.5
5        Charlotte Soccer Academy (23, 7, 5, 6) Avg: 10.25
6        San Diego Surf (14, 4, 15, 13) Avg: 11.5
7        NC Courage (16, 27, 4, 5) Avg: 13
8        Beach Futbol Club (11, 10, 9, 27) Avg: 14.25
9        Real Colorado (21, 3, 16, 22) Avg: 15.5
10       Cincinnati Development Academy (3, 14, 25, 21) Avg: 15.75
11        FC Virginia (15, 8, 38, 9) Avg: 17.5
12        Legends FC (48, 6, 3, 17) Avg: 18.5
13        NEFC (10, 17, 32, 16) Avg: 18.75
14        California Thorns FC (4, 28, 19, 25) Avg: 19
14        LA Galaxy San Diego (22, 5, 21, 28) Avg: 19
16        Crossfire Premier (12, 34, 13, 19) Avg: 19.5
16        San Jose Earthquakes (7, 1, 24, 46) Avg: 19.5
18        Nationals (17, 20, 26, 23) Avg: 21.5
19        LA Galaxy (2, 21, 34, 40) Avg: 24.25
20        SPORTING Blue Valley (30, 29, 10, 29) Avg: 24.5
21        Real So Cal (32, 24, 36, 8) Avg: 25
22        Midwest United FC (40, 45, 12, 4) Avg: 25.25
23        Oakwood Soccer Club (13, 26, 30, 36) Avg: 26.25
24        Lonestar SC Academy (35, 30, 8, 33) Avg: 26.5
25        Reign Academy (36, 23, 29, 20) Avg: 27
26        SC del Sol (46, 33, 28, 3) Avg: 27.5
27        Washington Spirit Academy - Maryland (5, 15, 62, 30) Avg: 28
28        New York City FC (34, 16, 20, 48) Avg: 29.5
28        OC Surf Soccer Club (26, 32, 23, 37) Avg: 29.5
30        So Cal Blues Soccer Club (29, 22, 18, 50) Avg: 29.75
31        United Futbol Academy (33, 39, 22, 31) Avg: 31.25
31        Utah Royals FC- Arizona (54, 36, 17, 18) Avg: 31.25
33        Sockers FC (56, 54, 14, 2) Avg: 31.5
34        Placer United Soccer Club (18, 25, 46, 43) Avg: 33
35        La Roca Futbol Club (44, 42, 37, 14) Avg: 34.25
36        Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (20, 18, 49, 53) Avg: 35
36        FC United Soccer Club (38, 37, 27, 38) Avg: 35
38        Colorado Rush (55, 11, 48, 32) Avg: 36.5
39        FC Fury NY (39, 38, 31, 39) Avg: 36.75
40        Michigan Jaguars FC (43, 35, 33, ) Avg: 37
41        Dallas Texans (49, 51, 11, 47) Avg: 39.5
42        Lamorinda Soccer Club (47, 31, 44, 41) Avg: 40.75
43        Eagles Soccer Club (52, 49, 42, 24) Avg: 41.75
44        Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (61, 57, 40, 10) Avg: 42
45        IMG Academy (64, 19, 35, 51) Avg: 42.25
46        Sky Blue - NYSC (19, 53, 41, 58) Avg: 42.75
47        United Soccer Alliance (57, 41, 61, 15) Avg: 43.5
48        Arlington Soccer Association (25, 43, 64, ) Avg: 44 *[no 18/19 team]*
48        Houston Dash (31, 44, 47, 54) Avg: 44
48        Pateadores (53, 46, 51, 26) Avg: 44
51        Seacoast United (24, 52, 58, ) Avg: 44.67 *[no 18/19 team]*
52        Portland Thorns FC (37, 55, 53, 34) Avg: 44.75
52        Weston FC (28, 50, 57, 44) Avg: 44.75
54        Oklahoma Energy FC (27, 58, 54, 57) Avg: 49
55        CSA Impact (42, 64, 43, ) Avg: 49.67
56        Sporting Omaha (60, 47, 39, 56) Avg: 50.5
57        Long Island SC (62, 40, , ) Avg: 51 *[no 16/17 or 18/19]*
57        PA Classics (51, 48, 50, 55) Avg: 51
59        West Florida Flames (41, 63, 52, 49) Avg: 51.25
60        Albion SC (45, 56, 55, 52) Avg: 52
61        Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (50, 61, 63, 35) Avg: 52.25
62        South Florida Football Academy (63, 65, 45, 42) Avg: 53.75
63        Shattuck - St. Mary's (, 62, 56, 45) Avg: 54.33 *[no 2014 team]*
64        FC Albertson Fury (58, 59, 59, 59) Avg: 58.75
65        Empire United (59, 60, 60, ) Avg: 59.67
66        Chargers Soccer Club (, , , 60) Avg: 60 *[not a true DA team - only played 2 games]*
*Conference Average Rankings (lowest is best)*
 Southwest - West Division   27.86 
Northwest - West Division   29.25 
Frontier - Central Division   29.60 
Southeast - East Division   34.33 
Mid-America - Central Division   34.63 
Atlantic - East Division   37.50 
Northeast - East Division   41.13


----------



## DT32

Great work! It sucks to know for us on the East Coast that the Northeast ranking is correct now and will likely get worse moving forward with NYCFC out next year. I haven't heard much about other MLS clubs, but we played NYCFC a few weeks ago and were told the club is leaving the DA and they are heading back to World Class / ECNL. The atlantic has been better this year versus last year, but still not great compared to the talent we face at events, so that ranking feels spot on as well. Good stuff!


----------



## Sandypk

SocalPapa said:


> Would you want to see that with or without U14 included?  I wasn't planning on doing an updated RPI for U14 otherwise.


The real test would be the U16 DA age group.  Can you do that group, too?


----------



## SocalPapa

Sandypk said:


> The real test would be the U16 DA age group.  Can you do that group, too?


There aren't enough teams/divisions in U16/DPL to make an RPI analysis really all that insightful.  But here's the overall standings sorted by points per game (assigning 3 points for a win and 1 point for a tie):
*
Club (W-L-T) Points PPG*
 Houston Dash 11-1-3 34.5   2.30 
 Albion SC 13-1-4 41.0   2.28 
Real Colorado 8-1-2 25.0   2.27 
Lonestar SC Academy 11-3-1 33.5   2.23 
 Beach Futbol Club 10-3-3 31.5   1.97 
FC Dallas 8-3-3 25.5   1.82 
 OC Surf Soccer Club 7-5-1 21.5   1.65 
San Diego Surf 5-4-1 15.5   1.55 
Pateadores 8-6-3 25.5   1.50 
Legends FC 6-6-2 19.0   1.36 
Utah Royals FC- Arizona 5-7-1 15.5   1.19 
SPORTING Blue Valley 4-4-4 14.0   1.17 
 LA Galaxy 5-7-3 16.5   1.10 
LA Galaxy San Diego 5-7-3 16.5   1.10 
Real So Cal 4-5-4 14.0   1.08 
Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club 3-5-4 11.0   0.92 
Solar Soccer Club 3-8-3 10.5   0.75 
 Eagles Soccer Club 3-9-2 10.0   0.71 
Colorado Rush 2-8-2 7.0   0.58 
Sporting Omaha 1-8-3 4.5   0.38 
 SC del Sol 2-16-1 6.5   0.34 
Rise Soccer Club 0-7-3 1.5   0.15


----------



## Sandypk

SocalPapa said:


> There aren't enough teams/divisions in U16/DPL to make an RPI analysis really all that insightful.  But here's the overall standings sorted by points per game (assigning 3 points for a win and 1 point for a tie):
> *
> Club (W-L-T) Points PPG*
> Houston Dash 11-1-3 34.5   2.30
> Albion SC 13-1-4 41.0   2.28
> Real Colorado 8-1-2 25.0   2.27
> Lonestar SC Academy 11-3-1 33.5   2.23
> Beach Futbol Club 10-3-3 31.5   1.97
> FC Dallas 8-3-3 25.5   1.82
> OC Surf Soccer Club 7-5-1 21.5   1.65
> San Diego Surf 5-4-1 15.5   1.55
> Pateadores 8-6-3 25.5   1.50
> Legends FC 6-6-2 19.0   1.36
> Utah Royals FC- Arizona 5-7-1 15.5   1.19
> SPORTING Blue Valley 4-4-4 14.0   1.17
> LA Galaxy 5-7-3 16.5   1.10
> LA Galaxy San Diego 5-7-3 16.5   1.10
> Real So Cal 4-5-4 14.0   1.08
> Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club 3-5-4 11.0   0.92
> Solar Soccer Club 3-8-3 10.5   0.75
> Eagles Soccer Club 3-9-2 10.0   0.71
> Colorado Rush 2-8-2 7.0   0.58
> Sporting Omaha 1-8-3 4.5   0.38
> SC del Sol 2-16-1 6.5   0.34
> Rise Soccer Club 0-7-3 1.5   0.15


I'm impressed.  That information is hard to find.
Thanks.


----------



## SocalPapa

Sandypk said:


> I'm impressed.  That information is hard to find.
> Thanks.


Yeah, they don't post it, but you can download all the individual game results from the DA website.  I had that data in a spreadsheet already, so was able to create the standings with a quick pivot table.


----------



## San Diego

Does anybody know what ever happened to those DA scouts that used to show up and observe games? I have not seen a single one in 2019.


----------



## Kicker4Life

San Diego said:


> Does anybody know what ever happened to those DA scouts that used to show up and observe games? I have not seen a single one in 2019.


For a while, there weren’t any scouts because there were non employed by US Soccer.  We had some in Jan/Feb then none for a while. Had 2 at our last home game but non over the past 2 weeks. 

With the upcoming Training Centers in soCal, I am betting we will see more over the next 2 weeks


----------



## Soccerfan2

In order to cut back on travel costs this year the scouts have been watching game videos instead of attending in person.


----------



## San Diego

Kicker4Life said:


> For a while, there weren’t any scouts because there were non employed by US Soccer.  We had some in Jan/Feb then none for a while. Had 2 at our last home game but non over the past 2 weeks.
> 
> With the upcoming Training Centers in soCal, I am betting we will see more over the next 2 weeks


Thanks for the info Kicker!


----------



## Soccerfan2

Kicker why do you say there were no scouts employed? That is different than my knowledge.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccerfan2 said:


> Kicker why do you say there were no scouts employed? That is different than my knowledge.


To clarify, that was during the big transition In US soccer staff.


----------



## Soccerfan2

We had a scout out in November that was our same guy as last year. I don’t think that’s the reason you’re seeing fewer scouts. You’re seeing fewer scouts because they are watching games on video instead of coming out.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccerfan2 said:


> We had a scout out in November that was our same guy as last year. I don’t think that’s the reason you’re seeing fewer scouts. You’re seeing fewer scouts because they are watching games on video instead of coming out.


 Not saying you’re wrong because you’re not....think both reasons play into it.


----------



## SocalPapa

Here is the updated GU18-19 Development Academy RPI rankings through yesterday (5/15/19)

*Rank Club (W-L-T) GD = total goal differential*

 1 Tophat (19-3-2)  PCT: 0.8333  OPP: 0.5545  OPOP: 0.5082  RPI: 0.6126  GD: 58 
 2 Real So Cal (22-2-4)  PCT: 0.8571  OPP: 0.5207  OPOP: 0.5071  RPI: 0.6014  GD: 61 
 3 Midwest United FC (11-1-2)  PCT: 0.8571  OPP: 0.4987  OPOP: 0.5251  RPI: 0.5949  GD: 31 
 4 SC del Sol (19-1-7)  PCT: 0.8333  OPP: 0.5133  OPOP: 0.5127  RPI: 0.5931  GD: 41 
 5 Charlotte Soccer Academy (17-6-0)  PCT: 0.7391  OPP: 0.5565  OPOP: 0.5064  RPI: 0.5896  GD: 43 
6 FC Virginia (19-2-2)  PCT: 0.8696  OPP: 0.4914  OPOP: 0.5026  RPI: 0.5887  GD: 61 
7 Sockers FC (12-2-1)  PCT: 0.8333  OPP: 0.491  OPOP: 0.5151  RPI: 0.5826  GD: 27 
8 Solar Soccer Club (21-4-3)  PCT: 0.8036  OPP: 0.5135  OPOP: 0.498  RPI: 0.5822  GD: 46 
9 FC Dallas (22-4-2)  PCT: 0.8214  OPP: 0.4846  OPOP: 0.5006  RPI: 0.5728  GD: 85 
 10 San Diego Surf (16-4-6)  PCT: 0.7308  OPP: 0.5239  OPOP: 0.5103  RPI: 0.5722  GD: 30 
 11 NC Courage (16-7-0)  PCT: 0.6957  OPP: 0.532  OPOP: 0.5155  RPI: 0.5688  GD: 48 
12 Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (14-6-1)  PCT: 0.6905  OPP: 0.5287  OPOP: 0.508  RPI: 0.564  GD: 37 
13 United Soccer Alliance (17-3-2)  PCT: 0.8182  OPP: 0.4546  OPOP: 0.5115  RPI: 0.5597  GD: 67 
 14 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club (14-6-4)  PCT: 0.6667  OPP: 0.5311  OPOP: 0.5092  RPI: 0.5595  GD: 26 
15 Legends FC (17-6-5)  PCT: 0.6964  OPP: 0.5109  OPOP: 0.5089  RPI: 0.5568  GD: 48 
 16 La Roca Futbol Club (12-4-7)  PCT: 0.6739  OPP: 0.5263  OPOP: 0.4957  RPI: 0.5556  GD: 13 
17 NEFC (16-3-0)  PCT: 0.8421  OPP: 0.4389  OPOP: 0.4802  RPI: 0.55  GD: 92 
18 Crossfire Premier (14-7-3)  PCT: 0.6458  OPP: 0.4993  OPOP: 0.5043  RPI: 0.5372  GD: 19 
19 Real Colorado (13-4-5)  PCT: 0.7045  OPP: 0.4705  OPOP: 0.4951  RPI: 0.5352  GD: 45 
20 Cincinnati Development Academy (7-6-3)  PCT: 0.5313  OPP: 0.546  OPOP: 0.5041  RPI: 0.5318  GD: 5 
 21 Utah Royals FC- Arizona (12-9-5)  PCT: 0.5577  OPP: 0.5289  OPOP: 0.5087  RPI: 0.531  GD: 13 
 22 Reign Academy (13-10-1)  PCT: 0.5625  OPP: 0.5217  OPOP: 0.5006  RPI: 0.5266  GD: 17 
23 Nationals (10-7-1)  PCT: 0.5833  OPP: 0.502  OPOP: 0.5158  RPI: 0.5258  GD: 24 
 24 LA Galaxy San Diego (13-10-6)  PCT: 0.5517  OPP: 0.5203  OPOP: 0.5092  RPI: 0.5254  GD: -1 
 25 SPORTING Blue Valley (11-7-4)  PCT: 0.5909  OPP: 0.4782  OPOP: 0.496  RPI: 0.5108  GD: 24 
26 California Thorns FC (13-6-7)  PCT: 0.6346  OPP: 0.4452  OPOP: 0.5005  RPI: 0.5064  GD: 18 
 27 Eagles Soccer Club (9-10-6)  PCT: 0.48  OPP: 0.5154  OPOP: 0.5073  RPI: 0.5045  GD: -4 
28 Pateadores (10-10-9)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.4968  OPOP: 0.5125  RPI: 0.5015  GD: -3 
 29 Washington Spirit Academy - Maryland (10-9-0)  PCT: 0.5263  OPP: 0.4815  OPOP: 0.497  RPI: 0.4966  GD: 3 
30 Lonestar SC Academy (8-11-3)  PCT: 0.4318  OPP: 0.5313  OPOP: 0.4853  RPI: 0.4949  GD: 6 
 31 Beach Futbol Club (9-13-6)  PCT: 0.4286  OPP: 0.5046  OPOP: 0.5123  RPI: 0.4875  GD: -21 
 32 United Futbol Academy (7-17-1)  PCT: 0.3  OPP: 0.5681  OPOP: 0.5072  RPI: 0.4859  GD: -42 
33 FC Fury NY (8-6-4)  PCT: 0.5556  OPP: 0.461  OPOP: 0.4651  RPI: 0.4857  GD: 6 
34 Washington Spirit Academy - Virginia (10-11-0)  PCT: 0.4762  OPP: 0.4829  OPOP: 0.4847  RPI: 0.4817  GD: 4 
35 Colorado Rush (4-8-10)  PCT: 0.4091  OPP: 0.512  OPOP: 0.4852  RPI: 0.4796  GD: -6 
36 Oakwood Soccer Club (8-7-2)  PCT: 0.5294  OPP: 0.4473  OPOP: 0.4764  RPI: 0.4751  GD: 10 
37 Portland Thorns FC (8-13-2)  PCT: 0.3913  OPP: 0.4983  OPOP: 0.4979  RPI: 0.4715  GD: -13 
 38 LA Galaxy (8-15-4)  PCT: 0.3704  OPP: 0.5012  OPOP: 0.5092  RPI: 0.4705  GD: -3 
 39 South Florida Football Academy (8-14-2)  PCT: 0.375  OPP: 0.4996  OPOP: 0.5014  RPI: 0.4689  GD: -17 
 40 OC Surf Soccer Club (5-15-7)  PCT: 0.3148  OPP: 0.5147  OPOP: 0.5099  RPI: 0.4635  GD: -40 
 41 Placer United Soccer Club (8-13-5)  PCT: 0.4038  OPP: 0.4674  OPOP: 0.4988  RPI: 0.4594  GD: -1 
42 FC United Socer Club (4-11-1)  PCT: 0.2813  OPP: 0.5135  OPOP: 0.5103  RPI: 0.4546  GD: -11 
43 Weston FC (9-16-0)  PCT: 0.36  OPP: 0.4716  OPOP: 0.5113  RPI: 0.4536  GD: -45 
44 IMG Academy (6-15-4)  PCT: 0.32  OPP: 0.4922  OPOP: 0.5016  RPI: 0.4515  GD: -40 
45 New York City FC (5-8-7)  PCT: 0.425  OPP: 0.4419  OPOP: 0.4701  RPI: 0.4447  GD: -6 
46 Houston Dash (8-15-1)  PCT: 0.3542  OPP: 0.4647  OPOP: 0.4893  RPI: 0.4432  GD: -27 
47 Lamorinda Soccer Club (8-17-1)  PCT: 0.3269  OPP: 0.4726  OPOP: 0.495  RPI: 0.4418  GD: -24 
48 Shattuck - St. Mary's (2-15-2)  PCT: 0.1579  OPP: 0.5427  OPOP: 0.5054  RPI: 0.4372  GD: -51 
 49 So Cal Blues Soccer Club (5-23-2)  PCT: 0.2  OPP: 0.5148  OPOP: 0.5118  RPI: 0.4354  GD: -57 
 50 Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth (2-12-2)  PCT: 0.1875  OPP: 0.5308  OPOP: 0.4719  RPI: 0.4303  GD: -55 
51 Sporting Omaha (3-15-3)  PCT: 0.2143  OPP: 0.5102  OPOP: 0.4802  RPI: 0.4287  GD: -48 
 52 Albion SC (3-20-3)  PCT: 0.1731  OPP: 0.5163  OPOP: 0.5069  RPI: 0.4282  GD: -57 
 53 Dallas Texans (4-15-4)  PCT: 0.2609  OPP: 0.4712  OPOP: 0.4868  RPI: 0.4225  GD: -48 
54 PA Classics (1-11-3)  PCT: 0.1667  OPP: 0.5077  OPOP: 0.496  RPI: 0.4195  GD: -36 
55 West Florida Flames (4-20-1)  PCT: 0.18  OPP: 0.4863  OPOP: 0.5051  RPI: 0.4144  GD: -76 
56 San Jose Earthquakes (3-21-2)  PCT: 0.1538  OPP: 0.5003  OPOP: 0.4926  RPI: 0.4118  GD: -66 
57 Oklahoma Energy FC (4-17-3)  PCT: 0.2292  OPP: 0.4397  OPOP: 0.4947  RPI: 0.4008  GD: -48 
58 Sky Blue - NYSC (2-14-1)  PCT: 0.1471  OPP: 0.4691  OPOP: 0.472  RPI: 0.3893  GD: -57 
59 FC Albertson Fury (0-16-0)  PCT: 0  OPP: 0.4831  OPOP: 0.4349  RPI: 0.3503  GD: -107 
60 Chargers Soccer Club (1-1-0)  PCT: 0.5  OPP: 0.0938  OPOP: 0.507  RPI: 0.2986  GD: 2 

All SW division teams highlighted in red

*Division Average RPI Rankings*

1 Mid-America - Central Division 0.5212
2 Southwest - West Division 0.5165 
3 Southeast - East Division 0.5117
4 Atlantic - East Division 0.4968
5 Northwest - West Division 0.4888
6 Frontier - Central Division 0.4871
7 Northeast - East Division 0.4492


----------



## SocalPapa

I'm going to add something new this time.  Through yesterday the U18/19 teams have played 676 games.  Here are the 5 biggest upsets of the season (based on RPI differential):

*1. Portland Thorns FC 2-0 victory over Real So Cal on 2/23/19 *
winner RPI (RPI rank, standing): 0.4715 (37, #3 NW)
loser RPI (RPI rank, standing): 0.6014 (2, #1 SW)
RPI differential (RPI rank differential): 0.1299 (35)

*2. San Jose Earthquakes 3-2 victory over Crossfire Premier on 10/27/18 *
winner RPI (RPI rank, standing): 0.4118 (56, #8 NW)
loser RPI (RPI rank, standing): 0.5372 (18, #1 NW)
RPI differential (RPI rank differential): 0.1254 (38)

*3. So Cal Blues Soccer Club 1-0 victory over Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club on 4/14/19*
winner RPI (RPI rank, standing):* 0.4354 (*49, *#13 SW)*
loser RPI (RPI rank, standing):  0.5595 (14, #5 SW)
RPI differential (RPI rank differential): 0.1241 (35)

*4. Oklahoma Energy FC 4-3 victory over Frontier..SPORTING Blue Valley on 11/11/18 *
winner RPI (RPI rank, standing): 0.4008 (57, #9 Frontier)
loser RPI (RPI rank, standing):  0.5108 (25, #4 Frontier)
RPI differential:  0.1100 (32)

*5. Lamorinda Soccer Club. 2-1 victory over Crossfire Premier on 10/14/18*
winner RPI (RPI rank, standing): 0.4418 (47, #7 NW)
loser RPI (RPI rank, standing): 0.5372 (18, #1 NW)
RPI differential: 0.0954 (29)

The first 3 are all massive upsets, though the first two might be explained by the losing teams each missing their leading scorers for those games.  Also, Real So Cal's RPI is so high, any loss would be a major upset.  

In the #3 upset, all of LA Premier's leading scorers played, including their superstar Brianna McReynolds (the fifth leading scorer in the country).  They had only been shut out once before all season so hard to explain that one.

If I have time I'll try to do a similar analysis for the other age groups, but it may be a week or so.


----------



## timmyh

Great stuff. Thanks!


----------



## timmyh

So who won the 2018-2019 GDA club Standings?


----------



## timmyh

Any chance of getting these again for this year? The Cup play should a little more intradivisional insight.


----------

